# TiVo Programme Listings/Schedule Errors (No discussions here please)



## xneilj

Please use this thread to inform TiVo about problems you have found with the guide data (wrong programme listed, incorrect description, etc.)

Problems with your channel lineup should be reported in this thread.

When recording a problem, please provide all the following information:

*Callsign:
Programme Name:
Date/Time:
Problem:*

*Note that old reports (at least a month) may be archived to this thread to make this main thread less cluttered and easier to read. Recent non-listing issue (or discussion) posts may also be moved here.

Please keep this thread factual and start a separate thread for discussions.*


----------



## Pete77

pmk said:


> It does appear the data is better this week so someone maybe listening. The only mistake I can find is Saturday 05:30 Talking Movies (BBC News 24 and BBC1) is wrong it is actually Climate Refugees.


Interesting that this has now started to right itself all on its own before ozsat launched this as an official issue with his Tribune contacts.

I suppose its not beyond the bounds of possibility that certain people at Tribune are subscribed to this thread and keep an eye on it to spot more serious customer discontent before things get too far out of hand. They then perhaps choose not to reply because that would obviously then leave them open to even higher expectations and people thinking they would get a firm Tribune reply on each and every EPG issue that is logged in this thread.

Well Tribune if you are reading this then many UK Tivo Sky platform users really would like the lack of data for the movie channels Zone Thriller, TrueMovies, TrueMovies2, Movies4Men and ActionMax sorted out before someone has to make a big deal about it somewhere else. ZoneThriller is now in the same stable as ZoneHorror and Zone Reality and Zone Reality Extra which you do get data for and have done for ages so there really can't be any excuse for not persuading someone in the listings department at Zone to sort out also supplying the EPG data for the Zone Thriller channel.

The addition of EPG data for the other Movies channels mentioned in the Sky EPG would also be greatly appreciated. They are all in the 330-340 channel number range.


----------



## Pete77

I see that Sky channel 165 Bonanza Tv is yet another low numbered new Sky Free to Air channel showing real television programs that Tivo UK/Tribune is failing to properly support in the Tivo UK EPG presumably on the alleged basis that the channel is not willing to furnish it with program listings? Yet like all the other FTA channels showing normal programs for which Tivo has no EPG data Tribune expects us to believe they will not supply data to it, even though there are full program listings in the Sky EPG for all these classic shows of the 1950s.

Tribune please note that I am about to email the Managing Directors of all these channels to confirm if it is indeed their wish that Sky should have their program listings but Tribune should not.

Or does Sky now have a new anti competitive agreement with all new FTA channels that are listed in the Sky EPG that prevents the channels concerned letting their listings being supplied to any other program listing agencies supplying data to UK based customers?


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Tribune please note that I am about to email the Managing Directors of all these channels to confirm if it is indeed their wish that Sky should have their program listings but Tribune should not.


As I uderstand it, each channel is responsible for _it's own_ EPG data (ie nothing to do with Sky themselves) and can be fined by Sky if it's not kept up-to-date; ie a late-running schedule is not updated.

Unless someone would like to correct me, of course 



> Or does Sky now have a new anti competitive agreement with all new FTA channels that are listed in the Sky EPG that prevents the channels concerned letting their listings being supplied to any other program listing agencies supplying data to UK based customers?


No, but it wouldn't much of a shock if they did


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> No, but it wouldn't much of a shock if they did


Would seem to me a very real danger with the BBC and ITV threatening to actively market their own Freesat product. One can just imagine these channels having no EPG on the BBC/ITV product and thus it seeming inferior to Sky.

I find it odd that Tribune has EPG listings for all the older Sky EPG listed FTA stations but not most of the more recent non major ones. I strongly suspect this has nothing at all to do with willingness of the channels to provide data and everything to do with Tribune not wanting to increase the workload involved in supporting their Tivo contract.

As long as no one complains loudly enough Tribune will carry on trying to get away with not providing the listings for these more recent FTA channels with real tv programs on them.


----------



## khadland

Maybe a bit late but noticed:

Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: Gardener's World
Date/Time: Fridays 8:30pm
Problem: Existing season pass not picking up next 2 week's programme


----------



## falcon44

Probably too late really. 

Callsign: Trouble 
Programme Name: That 70's Show 
Date/Time: Friday 5:30pm 
Problem: Just got back from a week away and found my FROSP has recorded a week of My Wife and Kids when TiVo thought it was a new series of That 70's show. 

There appear to be hundreds of upcoming episodes but does anybody know if there is really a new season showing and if so at what times? I have lost confidence in Trouble's Guide Data now.


----------



## cwaring

Platform: *Telewest*
Channel: *Bravo 2*
Time/Date: *10pm 29/09/06* (ie NOW!)

*From Tivo*
Name: The Firm
Description: A law-school graduate uncovers a sinister secret about the Tennessee firm that made him an offer he couldn't refuse. 
Year 1993 
Actors Tom Cruise, Jeanne Tripplehorn, Gene Hackman, Holly Hunter, Ed Harris, Hal Holbrook, Terry Kinney, Wilford Brimley, David Strathairn, Gary Busey, Steven Hill, Tobin Bell, Barbara Garrick, Jerry Hardin, Paul Calderon, Jerry Weintraub, Karina Lombard, John Beal, Sullivan Walker

*From DigiGuide:*
FILM: The Firm
On: Bravo 2 (154) 
Date: Friday 29th September 2006 
Time: 22:00 to 23:20 (1 hour and 20 minutes long)
Disturbing drama about a seemingly respectable estate agent who leads a double life as the head of a vicious, well-organised gang of football hooligans. When 'the Firm' decide to confront a rival gang, it ends in tragedy.
(Made For TV, 1988, 18, 3 Star)
Director: Alan Clarke
Starring: Gary Oldman, Lesley Manville, Philip Davis, Andrew Wilde, Charles Lawson, William Vanderpuye

DG is correct and Tivo is not  Been waiting weeks for this too.

Admittedly, it's not the sort of thing that Bravo2 would show (a top US film) but I didn't really take any notice of which channel it was on


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> DG is correct and Tivo is not  Been waiting weeks for this too.
> 
> Admittedly, it's not the sort of thing that Bravo2 would show (a top US film) but I didn't really take any notice of which channel it was on


The Firm being shown by Bravo2 about the estate agent still sounds quite interesting. Couldn't you watch that instead?

Now is this Bravo2's fault or is it Tribune's  

Prior to this incident you would have assured me it was bound to be all Bravo2's fault and that Tribune never erred if only they were given the correct data? 

But if so then how come Digiguide has got the correct program details for the right The Firm. Also which The Firm is the Telewest EPG currently showing?


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Now is this Bravo2's fault or is it Tribune's


Beats the heck outta me 



> Prior to this incident you would have assured me it was bound to be all Bravo2's fault and that Tribune never erred if only they were given the correct data?


Erm.. no. I have _never_ said that Tribune were perfect. This is a different problem. One wrong programme as opposed to whole schedules missing. Not the same thing at all 



> But if so then how come Digiguide has got the correct program details for the right The Firm.


I'm guessing it was a smple (if rather annoying) database error.



> Also which The Firm is the Telewest EPG currently showing?


Actually, I never thought to check! Haven't used the standard TW EPG in years; my recent time with TVDrive not withstanding  Too late now.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Actually, I never thought to check! Haven't used the standard TW EPG in years; my recent time with TVDrive not withstanding  Too late now.


What you mean you can't go back and look at programs that have shown in the last 24 hours like you can with a Tivo. Even then I get annoyed because Tivo won't let me set a Season Pass for shows in that past 24 hours list.

Looks another reason why you will have to hang on to the Tivo then Carl.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Looks another reason why you will have to hang on to the Tivo then Carl.


Like I _need_ any other reasons


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Like I _need_ any other reasons


But I thought that only the other day I heard you extolling the ways of Satan and saying your TvDrive box did pretty much everything you requied it to do pretty competently. 

Perhaps you can highlight the deficiencies of your 3 tuner TvDrive that will also mean you still need to run a Tivo too? I suppose Tivoweb and remote access would come up as a starter? Any chance that Tv Drive is planning to allow remote scheduling?


----------



## steveroe

Can we take this discussion to another thread please, this is not the place...


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign:* SCIFI
*Programme:* Name: Medium
*Date/Time:* 16th October / 9:00pm
*Problem:* Incorrect OAD (17/01/06) means a FROSP is not picking up the new Season.


----------



## Automan

Not shown on UK TV for over 10 years and it would seem Tivo listings "experts" have got it mixed up with the movie 

Callsign: SCIFI
Programme: Name: Logan's Run
Date/Time: 6th October / 9:00pm
Problem: Part 1 of series with Gregory Harrison, Heather Menzies, and Reclective Enterty Mobile.

http://www.snowcrest.net/fox/logantv/index.htm

Automan.


----------



## Mark Bennett

V8 Utes
On: Motors TV (413) 
Date: Sunday 8th October 2006 (and other dates and times)
Time: 13:00 to 14:00 (1 hour long)

Sky and Digiguide have this as *V8 Utes* (Correct) - Tivo has it as V8 *Br*utes


----------



## BaggieBoy

It seems that the two upcoming Prime Suspect episodes on ITV have become disconnected. If you select the one the 15th October and select to see other broadcasts, nothing it shown (even though the second part on the 22nd is in the EPG). The same happens if you select the one on the 22nd, the 15th episode isn't shown.


----------



## AaronF

Callsign: BBC1SCO
Programme Name: The Politics Show
Date/Time: Sunday 15 October 2006 / 12:00
Problem: Not scheduled to record - "Duplicate" in Recording History (seems to affect all episodes so none get recorded)


----------



## threadkiller

BaggieBoy said:


> It seems that the two upcoming Prime Suspect episodes on ITV have become disconnected. If you select the one the 15th October and select to see other broadcasts, nothing it shown (even though the second part on the 22nd is in the EPG). The same happens if you select the one on the 22nd, the 15th episode isn't shown.


Just going to report this, both episodes have different numbers 2964640 for the 15th and 2967446 for the 22nd.


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *BBC1* 
Programme Name:*Antiques Roadshow* 
Date/Time: *Sunday 6:45pm* 
Problem: *Not in Tivo's Guide Data*

This appears to have dropped out of the listings, so if you want it, you'll have to set a manual recording.


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> Callsign: *BBC1*
> Programme Name:*Antiques Roadshow*
> Date/Time: *Sunday 6:45pm*
> Problem: *Not in Tivo's Guide Data*
> 
> This appears to have dropped out of the listings, so if you want it, you'll have to set a manual recording.


All part of the ever deteriorating quality of listings that now seems to be being supplied by Tribune.


----------



## lcsneil

Sunday 22nd Oct
BBC3
21:00 
Torchwood 
Duration 100minutes

Digiguide & bbc.co.uk reckon duration is 50 mins for Part 1 AND 50 mins for Part

Tivo seem to have combined them into one episode!

9:00 pm - 9:30 Torchwood 1/13. 
9:30pm - 10:40pm Torchwood 2/13. 


Neil


----------



## OzSat

lcsneil said:


> Sunday 22nd Oct
> BBC3
> 21:00
> Torchwood
> Duration 100minutes
> 
> Digiguide & bbc.co.uk reckon duration is 50 mins for Part 1 AND 50 mins for Part
> 
> Tivo seem to have combined them into one episode!
> 
> 9:00 pm - 9:30 Torchwood 1/13.
> 9:30pm - 10:40pm Torchwood 2/13.
> 
> Neil


There is confusion in the listings with these two episodes running back-to-back - have a look at 10.30pm on Tuesday on Digiguide etc.


----------



## lcsneil

I see what you mean and even the BBC site lists it as

Tue: 10:30 pm - 00:10 Torchwood
1&2/13. Everything changes/Day One: A murder leads WPC Cooper to Torchwood; Torchwood must stop a sex addicted alien. Some strong language and sexual scenes. [AD,S]

It could be that the Sunday version is two distinct episodes and the Tuesday edited into one showing?m <fx: straw clutching>



Neil


----------



## OzSat

During today and tomorrow, the listings for Tru Movies, Tru Movies 2 and Zone Thriller will appear.

Hopefully the schedule source is now reliable.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> During today and tomorrow, the listings for Tru Movies, Tru Movies 2 and Zone Thriller will appear.
> 
> Hopefully the schedule source is now reliable.


I have started a thread about how my persistence in pursuing Tribune and these channels about providing this missing EPG data paid off here:-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4518092#post4518092


----------



## OzSat

History HD schedules (for those that want them) will appear in Friday's download - late release by Sky.


----------



## cwaring

I've had a wishlist for "WarGames" for quite some time now but nothing has ever shown up in it. Imagine my surprise, then, to be perusing DigiGuide when I see that it is, in fact, to be shown _tonight_!! However, not according to Tivo 

Callsign: *Film4*
Programme Name: *WarGames*
Date/Time: *Wednesday Nov 1st, 18:50*
Problem: *Not in Tivo's Guide Data*

To make sure, I've just forced a daily call and it's still not there.


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> I've had a wishlist for "WarGames" for quite some time now but nothing has ever shown up in it. Imagine my surprise, then, to be perusing DigiGuide when I see that it is, in fact, to be shown _tonight_!! However, not according to Tivo
> 
> Callsign: *Film4*
> Programme Name: *WarGames*
> Date/Time: *Wednesday Nov 1st, 18:50*
> Problem: *Not in Tivo's Guide Data*
> 
> To make sure, I've just forced a daily call and it's still not there.


There is a problem with today's data - in that there isn't any. It has been reported.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> There is a problem with today's data - in that there isn't any. It has been reported.


Huh?  You mean my daily call didn't update anything? Anyway, just FYI it's being repeated - in the same slot - on Tuesday 14th.


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign:* SKYONE
*Programme Name:* STANDOFF
*Date/Time:* THURSDAY 30TH NOVEMBER 2006 @ 9:00PM
*Problem: * Orphaned episode (including repeat) does not share same TMSID as rest of season.

Sorry I can't give the TMSIDs as my "cross-check sp's" module is broken at the moment and I don't know how to fix it 

_Edit: (Module okay now. Here's the info)_

TMSIDs
Original - SH954274
Orphaned Eps - SH955145


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Sorry I can't give the TMSIDs as my "cross-check sp's" module is broken at the moment and I don't know how to fix it


I didn't know there was a "cross-checjk sps" module for TivoWeb in the first place. Where exactly would I find the thread about it?

Or is it one of those TivoWeb add on facilities like Daily Mail Jazz or the Digiguide cross check module for which the benefits are probably infinitely smaller than the amount of time and effort required to keep it operational? This is as opposed to say modules like Highlights and Tracker for which the benefits are enormous and the installation and subsequent maintenance a doddle.


----------



## cwaring

I'm referring to this module. It's one of my fave modules and takes very little setting up at all 

Also, it's not actually "broken" it's just not wanting to play at the moment! (See posts 9-12 in above thread.)


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign:* FIVE
*Programme Name:* HOME AND AWAY
*Date/Time:* MONDAY 27TH NOVEMBER (yes, NOW!)
*Problem: * Orphaned episode (TMSID SH965542) does not share same TMSID as the others; SH225088

This is affecting episodes shown on FIVELIF too. As follows:

HOME AND AWAY (SH965542) - FIVELIF(5) FIVE(1*) 
HOME AND AWAY (SH225088) - FIVE(17) FIVELIF(5)

*Todays as stated
Only noticed when Tivo didn't start recording it!


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Also, it's not actually "broken" it's just not wanting to play at the moment! (See posts 9-12 in above thread.)


Ah yes I already have GD Checker installed but never seem to have much cause to to use it. It seems to revolve around lots of SP ticks and then programs of a similar name which are not part of the SP also being shown alongside in case they might be an orphan.

Perhaps I already have so much stuff recorded and that I'm never going to manage to catch up on that I don't worry about the odd extra program that might get away from me. After all this can be caused not just by Orphaning but the more usual problem of a recording time clash in which the program you most wanted to record unfortunately had a lower SP order than the one that actually recorded.

Having said that i have seen some quite bad examples lately of mini series of 3 or 4 episodes over 3 or 4 weeks on Ch 1 to 5 that Tribune has failed to bother to link up but I have been either too lazy or too resigned to the mediocre service that Tribune is generally apparently content to provide to make a post about it.

Perhaps I am still resting on my laurels and basking in complacent satisfaction at my stunning victory with Tribune over their previous omission of EPG data for TrueMovies 1 and 2 and Zone Thriller.


----------



## Pete77

Tribune have failed to link up the following 2 part mini series:-

BBC2 Tsunami: The Aftermath 28th Nov & 5th Dec at 9pm

Tribune is treating these as two entirely independent episodes with no series link so I was forced to set up a Wishlist when I heard about this program as the second episode wasn't available in the Tivo EPG data at that stage although I see it now is.

Is it really asking too much for Tribune to at least get this stuff right on BBC1, BBC2, ITV1, Ch4, Five which at the end of the day are still the channels which most people watch by far the most programs on.

The only reason Tivo is now more reliable than Sky Plus is if you use a Title Wishlist as Tribune can't necesarily be trusted to do the job right. Unfortunately Title Wishlists are not always appropriate where old versions of the series are also being shown on UK Gold, UK Documentary, UK People etc, etc as those episodes then also get recorded.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> The only reason Tivo is now more reliable than Sky Plus is if you use a Title Wishlist as Tribune can't necesarily be trusted to do the job right.


1. You think Sky+ can. Their Series Link is (apparently) worse that Tivo
2. Other than my last couple of posts on here, my 40+ SPs have worked perfectly for ages.

Yes, there are problems, but I think 99% of SPs working 99% of the time is quite acceptable


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Yes, there are problems, but I think 99% of SPs working 99% of the time is quite acceptable


Perhaps my expectations are a little too high considering how poor are the various current alternatives.

Just thinking about Wishlists again they could be made almost perfect if you were allowed to specify either that they only covered certain channel numbers and/or that they specifically excluded certain channel numbers.

I don't suppose the Series 3 Tivo has such functionality does it?


----------



## steveroe

No discussions guys! Some people subscribe to email alerts from this thread for listings errors, and are getting swamped at the moment


----------



## dallardice

Channel: FIVEUS
Date/Time: Tuesday 5 December
Platform: Sky channel 207

Five website and Digiguide report listings as:
2000 Armed and Dangerous
2200 Meth: Sex, Drugs and HIV
2310 Straight Acting
0030 Pimp My Ride

TiVo reports:
2000 Multiplicity
2200 Revealed...
2300 The Plot to Kill JFK: The Cuban Connection
0000 Nightmares and Dreamscapes

"Straight Acting" was one of Time Out's Satellite/Cable picksm published last Tuesday, so I doubt this is a late change.

This is one example; looking briefly at listings for Five US over the next week it seems there are errors most evenings.


----------



## steveroe

Channel: Sky One
Date/Time: Sunday 17th 20:00, Monday 18th 20:00

"Terry Pratchett's Hogfather" is showing as two 2 hour programmes. The programmes are not under the same series ID, "view upcoming broadcasts" from one episode does not show the other.


----------



## Chris_M

Callsign: BBC4
Programme Name: The Cult Of..
Date/Time: 27/12 12:30am
Problem: Wrong programme name...listed as 'Star Crops' and should be 'Star Cops'


----------



## Chris_M

Callsign:BBC1
Programme Name: Buy Or Not To Buy
Date/Time: Fri 15/12 11:00am
Problem: Wrong programme name....should be 'To Buy Or Not To Buy'


----------



## Chris_M

Callsign:Channel 4
Programme Name: Deal Or No Deal
Date/Time: Fri 15/12 4:15pm
Problem:Wrong OAD....listed as 31/10/2005. It's a new daily programme each day.


----------



## Chris_M

Callsign:SCIEUP1 
Programme Name:Logan's Run
Date/Time:Fri 15/12 10:00pm
Problem:Wrong OAD...listed as 15/12/2006 but this is the 1976 TV series


----------



## OzSat

Crish_M - all the above have been fixed except for Deal or No Deal.

The OAD has no real meaning (for TiVo) for this show as it is a show and not an episode/series.


----------



## atari_addict

Callsign: SCIEU
Programme Name: Dead Zone
Date/Time: Sun 17/12 2200
Problem: TiVo thinks this is an episode entitled "Symmetry", duration 2 hours.
Dead Zone episodes are actually 1 hour long. The programme that was transmitted was "Dead Like Me".

A bit late now, I now, but I'd like to know where this episode disappeared to?


----------



## JudyB

Callsign: SKYONE
Programme Name: 24 Day 6 Prequel
Date/Time: Wed 20/12 10:00 pm
Problem: Wrong time

The Radio Times and also the Sky website both show this programme as starting at 11:00 PM instead of at 10:00 PM.


----------



## OzSat

JudyB said:


> Callsign: SKYONE
> Programme Name: 24 Day 6 Prequel
> Date/Time: Wed 20/12 10:00 pm
> Problem: Wrong time
> 
> The Radio Times and also the Sky website both show this programme as starting at 11:00 PM instead of at 10:00 PM.


But only running for 10 minutes?

Sky EPG also has it running for just 10 minutes - is that right?


----------



## Duncan

ozsat said:


> But only running for 10 minutes?
> 
> Sky EPG also has it running for just 10 minutes - is that right?


Yes, that is correct. It's just an extended teaser, not a proper program.


----------



## SRB

Channel : BBC1 Northern Ireland
Date/Time : Fri 21st Dec 21:00
Problem : TiVo lists Bruce Almighty as running from 8-9 PM, it should be 8:00 - 9:30.
The programme listed as starting at 9pm, Give My Head Peace, actually starts at 9:30.


----------



## The Obo

Channel: FXUK
Program: The Evidence
*Missing from Tivo Guide Data*

I been seeing previews for this show (on Tuesday nights about 10pm I think) for weeks now but still no sign of it in the Tivo Guide data.

While I'm at it....what has happened to STANDOFF on SKYONE/SKYTWO???


----------



## AENG

BBC2
Monday 8 January
8.30 p.m. An Island Parish (New Series 1/8)
9.00 p.m. Can Gerry Robinson Fix the NHS? (New Series 1/3)

Neither is recognised as a series for season passes.


----------



## Pete77

AENG said:


> BBC2
> Monday 8 January
> 8.30 p.m. An Island Parish (New Series 1/8)
> 9.00 p.m. Can Gerry Robinson Fix the NHS? (New Series 1/3)
> 
> Neither is recognised as a series for season passes.


This is very poor considering the programs are on BBC2. Tribune needs to try harder.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Callsign: BBCHDTV
Programme Name: Robin Hood
Date/Time: 30/12 6:50pm
Problem: OAD incorrect - this is a repeat from a couple of weeks ago. Coming up as first run.

Callsign: SKYONE
Programme Name: Braniac's Test Tube Baby
Data/Time: 2/1 10:00
Proglem: First run flag set even though OAD is correctly showing this as a repeat.


----------



## OzSat

ITV1/2 - Wednesday's Coronation Street has the wrong series id - so needs an additional recording outside of the season pass.

This may get fixed in time - but may not.


----------



## cwaring

Programme: NCIS, Season 3
Channel: five
Day/Time: Fridays, 9pm
Problem: This programme now requires a working FROSP (due to earlier season repeats on a Saturday) but the OAD for the first ep is that of the second ep as well, so a FROSP does not currently work.


----------



## Milhouse

Callsign: BRAVOD (121 SKY SAT)
Programme Name: Battlestar Galactica
Date/Time: Mon-Fri @ 18:00, Entire Series
Problem: OAD and actors/directors incorrect.

Bravo is showing repeats of the 1978 TV series, starting tomorrow 2 Jan.

The Tribune descriptions for the 1978 series are correct, however the OAD is showing as Jan 2007 so First Run SP & WL's are picking up this series. (Is OAD per channel - maybe this is the first time on Bravo?)

Also, the actors/directors for these Bravo episodes are incorrect - Tribune are showing the actors/directors from the 2005/2006 series, ie. Adama is showing as Edward James Olmos when it should be Lorne Green.


----------



## cwaring

Milhouse said:


> The Tribune descriptions for the 1978 series are correct, however the OAD is showing as Jan 2007.


It's wrong but it is, unfortunately, correct.


----------



## dallardice

BBC4
Sky channel 116

No listings after Friday 5 January - other BBC channels are through to Friday 12 January.


----------



## 10203

dallardice said:


> BBC4
> Sky channel 116
> 
> No listings after Friday 5 January - other BBC channels are through to Friday 12 January.


Same here in RH10.


----------



## lcsneil

dallardice said:


> BBC4
> Sky channel 116
> 
> No listings after Friday 5 January - other BBC channels are through to Friday 12 January.


Same here although BBC 4 data through to Sat 6th Jan (W6)

Last successful call 22:54 2/1/07 & Tivo reporting guide data through 22/1/07

Neil


----------



## kitschcamp

Same here, Sky, DE74 postcode used. No BBC4 after Saturday 6th Jan - the last program is "To Be Announced" at 23:20.


----------



## OzSat

The BBC4 problem has been fixed and should be seen from Thursday morning's download.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> The BBC4 problem has been fixed and should be seen from Thursday morning's download.


And what exactly was the cause of this little slip up by Tribune and/or the BBC?


----------



## Milhouse

Callsign: SKYONE (106 SAT)
Programme Name: Battlestar Galactica
Date/Time: Tue @ 21:00
Problem: OAD is the US OAD! Breaks First Run Only SP

OAD for the series premiere on Sky One (9 Jan 21:00) is Fri 6th Oct 2006 - this is the date the episode aired in the US! First Run only season passes are not picking up this series as a result. Same problem is affecting all subsequent episodes too.


----------



## OzSat

Milhouse said:


> OAD for the series premiere on Sky One (9 Jan 21:00) is Fri 6th Oct 2006 - this is the date the episode aired in the US! First Run only season passes are not picking up this series as a result. Same problem is affecting all subsequent episodes too.


This has been discussed at great length in the past - for many series once it is in the Tribune database it will have the original (worldwide) air-date. Please don't discuss it here - I know why there should be a UK date - there is a thread somewhere.

Discussion split to OAD Discussion


----------



## ericd121

dallardice said:


> BBC4
> Sky channel 116
> 
> No listings after Friday 5 January - other BBC channels are through to Friday 12 January.


Not quite.

BBC Radio 2 - No listings after Friday 5 January.
(FreeView 702).


----------



## OzSat

ericd121 said:


> Not quite.
> 
> BBC Radio 2 - No listings after Friday 5 January.
> (FreeView 702).


This has been found and has been resolved for Saturday am's download


----------



## Graham V

Is there any chance that Rapture TV Sky channel 193 will have it's listing on Tivo
Thanks


----------



## davey971

*Callsign:* NICKJR
*Programme Name:* Lazytown
*Date/Time:* 6/1/07 09:00 (am told its happened at other times by my 5yr old!)
*Problem:*
TiVo guide data is showing "Lazytown" from 09:00-09:30. NTL Digiguide (& broadcast) is showing "Fifi and the flowertots" at this time. Tivo is correctly showing "Lazytown" from 09:30-10:00 though.


----------



## OzSat

Graham V said:


> Is there any chance that Rapture TV Sky channel 193 will have it's listing on Tivo
> Thanks


Do Rapture TV send out their listings to be used?

Carrying them on a website is one thing - but some channels just won't send their listings out.

Best option is to pester Rapture to get the listings on TiVo - it worked recently for some other channels.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> Do Rapture TV send out their listings to be used?
> 
> Carrying them on a website is one thing - but some channels just won't send their listings out.
> 
> Best option is to pester Rapture to get the listings on TiVo - it worked recently for some other channels.


I would imagine that Rapture are jolly keen for as many other listing companies as possible apart from Sky to carry their listings in view of the below formal complaint they have recently registered with Ofcom about the amount they are being charged by Sky to appear in their EPG listings.

See:- www.ofcom.org.uk/bulletins/comp_bull_index/comp_bull_ocases/open_all/cw_920/

It unfortunately appears to be Sky's current practice to charge punitive rates for EPG listings for channels who want to be in their EPG listings but who do not agree to become a pay tv channel in one of the basic Sky Mixes.

I would have thought that if someone emailed the Case Leader [email protected] about this dispute asking for the appropriate contact at Rapture who filed the complaint that they might then be very keen indeed to establish contact with Tribune to get their listings carried on another non Sky EPG service.

I achieved success recently for Zone Thriller and True Movies 1 and 2 in getting Tribune to list them because Zone Thriller already had contact with Tribune for Zone's other channels whilst I think Tribune realised the case for carrying listings on TrueMovies 1 & 2 was pretty overwhelming, given that these two channels have far higher viewer numbers than many more obscure pay tv channels in the basic Sky Mixes.

But Rapture is an interesting one because they very clearly do want as many people as possible to carry their listings.

The main stumbling block seems to be Tribune who are not very keen to carry channel listings for new broadcasting organisations they do not already have a relationship with like Rapture. As we saw with the launch of Five Life and Five US listings happen straight away with Tribune for new channels from existing broadcasters that they already have an established automated mechanism for collecting the EPG data from.

P.S. ozsat please feel free to split these posts off into a separate thread for Rapture Tv Listings if you deem it appropriate.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Pete77 said:


> I would imagine that Rapture are jolly keen for as many other listing companies as possible apart from Sky to carry their listings in view of the below formal complaint they have recently registered with Ofcom about the amount they are being charged by Sky to appear in their EPG listings.
> 
> See:- www.ofcom.org.uk/bulletins/comp_bull_index/comp_bull_ocases/open_all/cw_920/
> 
> It unfortunately appears to be Sky's current practice to charge punitive rates for EPG listings for channels who want to be in their EPG listings but who do not agree to become a pay tv channel in one of the basic Sky Mixes.
> 
> I would have thought that if someone emailed the Case Leader [email protected] about this dispute asking for the appropriate contact at Rapture who filed the complaint that they might then be very keen indeed to establish contact with Tribune to get their listings carried on another non Sky EPG service.
> 
> I achieved success recently for Zone Thriller and True Movies 1 and 2 in getting Tribune to list them because Zone Thriller already had contact with Tribune for Zone's other channels whilst I think Tribune realised the case for carrying listings on TrueMovies 1 & 2 was pretty overwhelming, given that these two channels have far higher viewer numbers than many more obscure pay tv channels in the basic Sky Mixes.
> 
> But Rapture is an interesting one because they very clearly do want as many people as possible to carry their listings.
> 
> The main stumbling block seems to be Tribune who are not very keen to carry channel listings for new broadcasting organisations they do not already have a relationship with like Rapture. As we saw with the launch of Five Life and Five US listings happen straight away with Tribune for new channels from existing broadcasters that they already have an established automated mechanism for collecting the EPG data from.
> 
> P.S. ozsat please feel free to split these posts off into a separate thread for Rapture Tv Listings if you deem it appropriate.


Which part of 'no discussion here' do you not understand?
I don't think Ozsat needs your permission to move your spamming to another thread. 
I subscribe to this thread and I get an email whenever a post is made here....and if it's not a genuine error...it's just spam in my inbox. 

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC3

Channel Number: 115

Problem Encountered: Actor's name not appearing in cast list.

An actor wishlist for Smith, Sheridan does not pickup any programmes. In the programme 'Two Pints Of Lager' only two actors names appear in the 'Programme Detail' screen.

Digiguide lists it properly.

_SITCOM: Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
On: BBC 3 (115) 
Date: Sunday 7th January 2007 (starting in 1 hour and 22 minutes)
Time: 01:55 to 02:25 (30 minutes long)

Crab. Series 5, episode 7.
Sitcom about the lives and loves of five twentysomethings in Runcorn. Janet and Jonny go missing on their wedding day. Gaz resorts to a desperate plan to save the day. Louise gets sentenced for shooting Jonny.
(Subtitles, Audio Described)

Starring: Natalie Casey, Will Mellor, Ralf Little, Sheridan Smith, Kathryn Drysdale_


----------



## Pete77

Andy Leitch said:


> Which part of 'no discussion here' do you not understand?


This in fact seems to be a perfectly legitimate discussion with further helpful explanation as to why the Listings data for a whole Sky channel (Rapture) is not being provided by Tribune. In my opinion all of that missing data constitutes a multiple 3 week long listings error.

And to be quite honest I would have thought that all the data for various program channels on Sky being missing was distinctly more important to most Tivo users than the omission of two actors from the cast list of an epidsode of Two Pints. This kind of very small error is almost bound to happen from time to time no matter how good Tribune are. But Tribune leaving out whole Sky channels with program content at will is just unbelievably inconvenient and capricious of them.

I have just had to set up three manual recordings of the Ofcom International Conference on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday this week on Ch 181 Inormation Tv precisely because once again Tribune has not bothered to provide any EPG listings for this channel. Again this seems considerably more significant than the omission of just two actors from the Two Pints cast list!


----------



## Andy Leitch

Pete77 said:


> This in fact seems to be a perfectly legitimate discussion with further helpful explanation as to why the Listings data for a whole Sky channel (Rapture) is not being provided by Tribune. In my opinion all of that missing data constitutes a multiple 3 week long listings error.
> 
> And to be quite honest I would have thought that all the data for various program channels on Sky being missing was distinctly more important to most Tivo users than the omission of two actors from the cast list of an epidsode of Two Pints. This kind of very small error is almost bound to happen from time to time no matter how good Tribune are. But Tribune leaving out whole Sky channels with program content at will is just unbelievably inconvenient and capricious of them.
> 
> I have just had to set up three manual recordings of the Ofcom International Conference on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday this week on Ch 181 Inormation Tv precisely because once again Tribune has not bothered to provide any EPG listings for this channel. Again this seems considerably more significant than the omission of just two actors from the Two Pints cast list!


So my error isn't important then? I pay my sub and I have every right to report any errors, small or not, as I see fit. Not only for my benefit but for others as well.



> This kind of very small error is almost bound to happen from time to time no matter how good Tribune are.


It is not a very small error...it is in fact a very large one that renders the Wishlist system useless. The Wishlist and the SP system are perhaps the jewel in the tivo crown and is almost always brought up as why tivo is better than any other PVR including sky+. The reality is, and it's painful for many tivo owners to admit, tivo is no better or worse than other devices.

Postcode : DG2

Service Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Number : 105

Channel Name : CH5

Programme : Inventions Of War

Date/Time Of Airing : Mon 8/1 20:00

Problem : Unable to set SP on this 3-part series.

_DOCUMENTARY: Inventions of War
On: five (105) 
Date: Monday 8th January 2007 (starting in 1 day)
Time: 20:00 to 21:00 (1 hour long)

Machine Gun (Part 1 of 3).
Documentary. One modern machine gun could outfire an entire 19th-century army regiment. This is the story of how it evolved, from the Victorian weapon that could chop down a tree, to the modern gau-8 Avenger - the biggest machine gun in the world.
(Followed by five news at 9, Subtitles)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from _


----------



## Pete77

Andy Leitch said:


> So my error isn't important then? I pay my sub and I have every right to report any errors, small or not, as I see fit.


Not questioning your right to have this fixed. Just questioning your right to challenge people complaining about a whole raft of Sky channels that show actual tv programs rather than teleshopping or adult chat services that Tribune haven't provided EPG data for.



> It is not a very small error...it is in fact a very large one that renders the Wishlist system useless. The Wishlist and the SP system is perhaps the crown in the tivo jewels and is almost always brought up as why tivo is better than any other PVR including sky+. The reality is, and it's painful for many tivo owners to admit, tivo is no better or worse than other devices.


I tend to regard anything that a Wishlist picks up as being a bonus rather than something I can count on and I tend to use Wishlists to back up some Season Passes on stuff I really don't want to miss in case Tribune manages to disconnect the Season Pass on the next series. I personally only use title and keyword wishlists and I reckon that relying on actor or directors matching is very hit or miss as there are plenty of programs on the lesser satellite channels that only give a brief program description and don't list the actors or the director at all.

I agree Tivo is not perfect (in large part due to the erractic quality of some of the Tribune data) but it seems to be a great deal better than either Sky Plus or TV Drive in most facilities, apart of course from the lack of dual tuner or HD compatibility.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC2

Channel Number: 102

Programme Name: Something For The Weekend

Time/Date Of Airing: 7/1 10am

Problem Encountered: Broken SP

Today's programme was not recorded due to the 28 day rule. It's a weekly live programme but is flagged as a repeat. This was working before the Christmas break.


----------



## arturus

Film File on ITV3 - my season pass never seems to record the actual programme anymore.


----------



## Pete77

A belated Report but a particularly bad example of inaccurate EPG data for Eurosport 2. I have only just got round to watching these recordings.

Series - Destination Dakar - Sky Ch 411 - 5 Episodes

All of the below are billed as episodes of Destination Dakar (Generic data only with no episode information)

Saturday 30th Dec 3.25pm Eurosport 2 - Program Shown was not Destination Dakar
Saturday 30th Dec 3.45pm Eurosport 2 - Program Shown was not Destination Dakar
Saturday 30th Dec 4.15pm Eurosport 2 - Program Shown was not Destination Dakar
Saturday 30th Dec 5.00pm Eurosport 2 - Program Shown was not Destination Dakar
Saturday 30th Dec 5.15pm Eurosport 2 - Program Shown was not Destination Dakar

Although Eurosport is notorious for having scant regard for sticking to its EPG or running on time is this particular error Tribune's or Eurosport's fault. As I didn't watch these programs at the time I don't have any other EPG sources to refer back to.


----------



## TCM2007

Programme: Battlestar Galactica
Channel: SKYONE & SKYTWO
Exodus (1/2) SKYONE Tue 16th Jan 21:00 
Exodus (1/2) SKYTWO Thu 18th Jan 22:00 
Exodus (1/2) SKYTWO Sat 20th Jan 22:00 
Exodus (1/2) SKYONE Mon 22nd Jan 00:00 
Exodus (2/2) SKYONE Tue 23rd Jan 21:00 
Exodus (2/2) SKYTWO Thu 25th Jan 22:00
Exodus (2/2) SKYTWO Sat 27th Jan 22:00 
Exodus (2/2) SKYONE Mon 29th Jan 00:00 

OAD's on these episodes are wrongly set causing FRO SPs to fail.

Correct OADs are Jan 16 for Exodus 1 and Jan 23rd for Exodus 2


----------



## mikerr

Callsign: ITV1 (freeview)
Programme Name: EMMERDALE 
Date/Time: Thursday 7:00pm 
Problem: SP didn't record, and nothing mentioned in todo->recording history
In fact a suggestion recorded at that time.


----------



## nursery man

This has ben a problem for me for a while.

LN2 area

Freeview lists Cbeebies as channel 68
(I've retuned it several times over the past six months and it remains at 68)

Tivo doesn't list anything at 68 on my set up but does have Cbeebies listed at 71.
Trouble is, 71 on my Freeview box is BBC One Extra.
All other Freeview and aerial channels are in the right place.
I've been through guided set up again but it stays the same.

Any ideas please. My son is getting a good education in music but it's not the Teletubbies he wants!


----------



## Pete77

nursery man said:


> This has ben a problem for me for a while.
> 
> LN2 area
> 
> Freeview lists Cbeebies as channel 68
> (I've retuned it several times over the past six months and it remains at 68)
> 
> Tivo doesn't list anything at 68 on my set up but does have Cbeebies listed at 71.
> Trouble is, 71 on my Freeview box is BBC One Extra.
> All other Freeview and aerial channels are in the right place.
> I've been through guided set up again but it stays the same.
> 
> Any ideas please. My son is getting a good education in music but it's not the Teletubbies he wants!


The fault is with your Freeview box and not Tivo. CBeebies should be on Freeview Channel 71.

You need to consult the instruction manual for your Freeview box and see if there is a factory reset option to delete everything and do a full rescan. As CBeebies was previously on Ch 31 befor it moved to Ch71 I'm at a loss to understand how it ever ended up on Ch68 on your box.

If you have TivoWeb there is a way to hack Tivo channel numbers but I wouldn't recommend that when its your Freeview box that is in error here. What make is the Freeview box? They are so cheap that if the problem can't be solved you could always buy another one.


----------



## ericd121

*Heads Up - Big Brother Time Change*

Callsign: C4
Programme Name: Celebrity Big Brother
Date/Time: Sunday 14th 9:00pm
Problem: Last minute change means Tivo has it at 8:00pm


----------



## nmcnulty

Callsign: five
Programme Name: Inventions of War
Date/Time: Monday 15th January 9:00pm, Monday 22nd January 9:00pm
Problem: No season pass links these two showings, despite them being episodes 2/3 and 3/3 of a series.


----------



## Pete77

nmcnulty said:


> Problem: No season pass links these two showings, despite them being episodes 2/3 and 3/3 of a series.


Tribune seem to have totally given up bothering to link together mini series of 3 episodes or less lately - even on Ch 1 to 5. Somebody needs to give them a kick up the you know where.

And I thought it was only Sky+ where a Series Link wasn't always made available for a program.


----------



## richiejjj

Callsign: trouble
Programme Name: The Cosby Show
Date/Time: Every Day - E.G. 16//01/2007 12:00

Problem: Wrong program - Not The Cosby Show


----------



## Andy Leitch

Andy Leitch said:


> Postcode: DG2
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: BBC2
> 
> Channel Number: 102
> 
> Programme Name: Something For The Weekend
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: 7/1 10am
> 
> Problem Encountered: Broken SP
> 
> Today's programme was not recorded due to the 28 day rule. It's a weekly live programme but is flagged as a repeat. This was working before the Christmas break.


Broken SP still not fixed.

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Sci-Fi

Channel Number: 129

Programme Name: Logan's Run

Time/Date Of Airing: Fri 19/01 9pm

Problem Encountered: No actors given in Programme Details screen breaking an Actor Wishlist.

No actors listed means an Actor Wishlist would fail to catch the above programme.
e.g. Gregory Harrison stars in Logan's Run and the film Running Wild which airs 23/01 on Hallmark channel. Only Running Wild would be recorded.

_SCIENCE FICTION SERIES: Logan's Run
On: SCI FI (129) 
Date: Friday 19th January 2007 (starting in 1 day)
Time: 21:00 to 22:00 (1 hour long)

Turnabout. Series 1, episode 13.
Iconic '70s series based on the Oscar-nominated movie of the same name. Our plucky heroes are captured by desert tribesmen, and Logan is forced to work with his mortal foe to escape.

Starring: Gregory Harrison, Heather Menzies, Donald Moffat, Randy Powell

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide _


----------



## riggers

BBC2WSM only showing "BBC TWO" from tomorrow onwards.

All other channels appear to be ok.

Postcode: DE11

Anyone else having same problem?

Thanks in advance

riggers


----------



## OzSat

riggers said:


> BBC2WSM only showing "BBC TWO" from tomorrow onwards.
> 
> All other channels appear to be ok.
> 
> Postcode: DE11
> 
> Anyone else having same problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> riggers


It is only BBC2 West Midlands - it has been reported now - should be seen from Sunday am.


----------



## riggers

At least it's not the Tivo.

Thanks

riggers


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *C4* 
Programme Name:*Channel 4 News* 
Date/Time: *Mondays 7:00pm* 
Problem: *Season Pass Split*

Monday's episode of Channel 4 News has become detached from the Season Pass.

This resulted in last Monday's episode (Jan 15th) not be picked up, as well as the 22nd and 29th also being ignored.


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> Callsign: *C4*
> Programme Name:*Channel 4 News*
> Date/Time: *Mondays 7:00pm*
> Problem: *Season Pass Split*
> 
> Monday's episode of Channel 4 News has become detached from the Season Pass.
> 
> This resulted in last Monday's episode (Jan 15th) not be picked up, as well as the 22nd and 29th also being ignored.


It never ceases to amaze me people actually have an SP for the news when there are 24 hour live news channels out there.


----------



## Mike B

*Channel:* ITV1
*Callsign:* ITV1LON / ITV1STH / ITV1TVS
*Programme Name:* Pokerface
*Date/Time:* Saturday 20th January, 20:30
*Problem:* Incorrect OAD

The OAD for this programme is 15th July 2006. It should be 20th Jan 2007, as it is in fact the first of a new series of seven shows. (Also the episode numbers will need adding)


----------



## PeteM

Callsign: Sky One
Programme: Stargate SG-1
Date/Time: Tuesday 6th February 20:00
Problem: OAD incorrect

The episode of SG-1 first screened on Tuesday 16th Jan was "Line in the Sand" (Season 10 Ep 12). However, TiVo thinks it was "Bounty" (Season 10 Ep 15), which is not scheduled to air until 6th Feb. TiVo has this listed correctly (albeit with an OAD of 16th Jan), but of course won't record it since it thinks it's already got it (28 day rule). 

More of a "Heads Up" really, as I don't see how Tribune can correct this without breaking the Season Pass.


----------



## aerialplug

Not really a scheduling error, but worth mentioning. The Lost Room is given proper episode titles for Sky One showings, but repeat showings are given "Night One", "Night Two" and "Night Three". My guess is that this is because the episode titles were changed for the UK showings on Sky One but Tribune forgot to change the titles from the American titles for Sky Two. 

The Lost Room was shown on three consecutive nights in the States, and the "Night One" type titles make a lot more sense if thy know that.

It just added a little confusion when I was trying to recommend the series to a friend who hadn't seen the first episode on Sky One.


----------



## Andy Leitch

No time to fix but for information only....

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Channel 4

Channel Number: 104

Programme Name: Deal Or No Deal

Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 4:50pm 27/1

Problem Encountered: Not flagged as a repeat.

A FRO SP is recording today's episode, which is a repeat.

_GAME SHOW: Deal or No Deal
On: Channel 4 (104) 
Date: Saturday 27th January 2007 (starting in 47 minutes)
Time: 16:50 to 17:35 (45 minutes long)

A quarter of a million pounds, 22 sealed boxes and one question: Deal or No Deal ? Can one of the 22 players outwit The Banker and walk away with hundreds of thousands of pounds? Or will their luck run out? Noel Edmonds hosts the show where fortunes favour the brave.
(Repeat, Watch Online, Subtitles)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from _


----------



## TCM2007

I could be wrong as I don't watch it, but I think the Saturday show is a repeat of one of the ones from the previous week, so would not be blocked by an FRO season pass.

C4 don't appear to provide episode details so TiVo won't invok ethe 28-day rule either.


----------



## cwaring

More of a heads-up unless it makes it into Thursday's download, but the 8pm ep of "The Simpsons" has been pre-empted for...



> 8:00pm
> Shilpa Speaks Out
> New. Shilpa Shetty gives her first in-depth TV interview since winning Celebrity Big Brother. Kay Burley interviews the Bollywood actress on her recent experiences and plans for the future.


It's not made it into the DG listings either yet


----------



## RichardJH

> It's not made it into the DG listings either yet


It is correct in my digiguide


----------



## cwaring

D'oh! I musta missed it  I think it's on Sky News during the day sometime too but don't have the listings for that channel.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> D'oh! I musta missed it  I think it's on Sky News during the day sometime too but don't have the listings for that channel.


Don't they have Sky News on NTL/Telewest Cable then?


----------



## RichardJH

ENTERTAINMENT: Shilpa's Story
On: Sky News (602) 
Date: Thursday 1st February 2007 (starting this evening)
Time: 19:30 to 20:00 (30 minutes long)

The Celebrity Big Brother winner gives her first in-depth television interview since leaving the house. Shilpa Shetty talks to Kay Burley about racism, bullying, love and the future.
(Widescreen)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=17471

Copyright (c) GipsyMedia Limited.

ENTERTAINMENT: Shilpa Speaks Out
On: Sky One (120) 
Date: Thursday 1st February 2007 (starting this evening)
Time: 20:00 to 20:30 (30 minutes long)

Shilpa Shetty gives her first in-depth TV interview since winning Celebrity Big Brother. Kay Burley interviews the Bollywood actress on her recent experiences and plans for the future.
(New Series, Widescreen, 2007)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=17471

Copyright (c) GipsyMedia Limited.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Don't they have Sky News on NTL/Telewest Cable then?


They do, but I don't have it in my DigiGuide


----------



## Andy Leitch

No time to fix...info only.

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC2

Channel Number: 102

Programme Name: Something For The Weekend

Time/Date Of Airing: 4/2 10am

Problem Encountered: Broken SP & deleted from guide data

It's bad enough when SP's, which are broken have not been fixed....despite having been reported 4 weeks ago....but tomorrow's episode of Something For The Weekend is completely missing from the guide data.

_MAGAZINE PROGRAMME: Something for the Weekend
On: BBC 2 Scotland (Digital) (102) 
Date: Sunday 4th February 2007 (starting tomorrow morning)
Time: 10:00 to 11:30 (1 hour and 30 minutes long)

Tim Lovejoy and nutritionist Amanda Hamilton present a serving of mouthwatering recipes, chat with celebrity guests and some classic TV archive moments, followed by Sunday lunch dished up by top chef Simon Rimmer.
(Widescreen, Subtitles)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide _

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/listing...filename=20070204/20070204_1000_4224_23513_90

_Sun 4 Feb, 10:00 am - 11:30 am 90mins

Tim Lovejoy and nutritionist Amanda Hamilton present a serving of mouthwatering recipes, chat, classic TV archive moments and Sunday lunch._

Time for a manual recording.


----------



## Pete77

Platform:- Sky Digital
Channel:- 102 BBC Two
Program:- Top Gear
Showing:- Sunday 28th Jan at 8pm and Wednesday 31st Jan at 7pm

My First Run Only Season Pass for Top Gear on BBC Two recorded the first episode of the new series correctly on Sunday 28th Jan at 8pm. However it then also recorded the repeat showing of the program on Wednesday 31st Jan at 7pm - this clearly should not have happened under both the 28 day rule and under the First Run Only rule.

This has happened before with my Top Gear Season Pass also picking up the repeat showing later on in the week.

Is this caused by the program not having proper episode data and only having generic data (surprising from the BBC of all people) or quite what exactly?


----------



## richw

Tonight's Mythbusters on Discovery (10pm) and Discovery+1 (11pm) is missing. Tivo thinks Tigers Attack is on for two hours instead of one.

BA2, Sky, etc, etc


----------



## OzSat

richw said:


> Tonight's Mythbusters on Discovery (10pm) and Discovery+1 (11pm) is missing. Tivo thinks Tigers Attack is on for two hours instead of one.
> 
> BA2, Sky, etc, etc


Do you mean last night's?


----------



## richw

Yes, it was yesterdays.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC2

Channel Number: 102

Programme Name: Something For The Weekend

Time/Date Of Airing: 11/2 10am

Problem Encountered: Broken SP 



Still broken and won't be recorded to due to the 28 day rule.


Ozsat I'd love to know why Tribune are incapable of fixing this SP?


----------



## OzSat

Andy Leitch said:


> Postcode: DG2
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: BBC2
> 
> Channel Number: 102
> 
> Programme Name: Something For The Weekend
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: 11/2 10am
> 
> Problem Encountered: Broken SP
> 
> Still broken and won't be recorded to due to the 28 day rule.
> 
> Ozsat I'd love to know why Tribune are incapable of fixing this SP?


It should be fixed from Thursday - but I understand that Sky have stopped provided episode info - so it may just be a generic listing from now.


----------



## Pete77

The Top Gear problem with the Wednesday episode being reported by Tribune as a new episode in the series, rather than a repeat of the Sunday episode, seems to have been resolved this week. However this issue has happened in the past in previous series, so there seems to be some kind of problem with how Top Gear provide episode data on their series to Tribune.


----------



## OzSat

Pete77 said:


> The Top Gear problem with the Wednesday episode being reported by Tribune as a new episode in the series, rather than a repeat of the Sunday episode, seems to have been resolved this week. However this issue has happened in the past in previous series, so there seems to be some kind of problem with how Top Gear provide episode data on their series to Tribune.


The problem is that if you are not Top Gear fans (and Tribune are not) then the schedule data provided by BBC which Tribune use, does not indicate that the Wednesday episode is a repeat from the preceeding Sunday.

So the problem may come back.

It's the same issue with all such repeats, HIGNFY etc.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> The problem is that if you are not Top Gear fans (and Tribune are not) then the schedule data provided by BBC which Tribune use, does not indicate that the Wednesday episode is a repeat from the preceeding Sunday.


I suppose with quite a few BBC series I have been interested in the repeats are on a different channel and so are not caught by the Season Pass.

But surely the BBC must use a different episode number for the repeat for Tivo to not treat it as a duplicate program to be ignored under the 28 day rule? I thought the BBC were meant to know what they were doing with this stuff and it was only people like Sky who don't have much of a clue.


----------



## AENG

We're not talking rocket science here, exactly, are we? RT clearly marks next Saturday's show (BBC3) as "2/6", and Sunday's BBC2 showing and its repeat on Wednesday as "3/6". What could be simpler than that? Is it numbers that Tribune has problems with?


----------



## Gavin

Callsign: BBC4
Provider: NTL 
Programme Name:Marcus Brigstocke's Trophy People 
Date/Time: Mondays 8:30pm 
Problem: Episode data wrong / missing 

Tivo says:
Comedian Marcus Brigstocke invites himself to the National Bell Ringing Contest, held at Worcester Cathedral, to find out exactly what it takes to be a champion bell ringer.

BBC says
Model Flying: Marcus spends a weekend in the sunshine, wind and rain at the National British Model Flying Championship held at RAF Barkston Heath 

Each episode is shown at 3 different times, some are OK, some have unknown in the episode title so messing up data. The repeats Friday at 00:55 and 22:00 have the right data in jsut not the inital showing.

Too late to do anything now, but if there are any model fliers out there this is a heads up.


----------



## OzSat

AENG said:


> We're not talking rocket science here, exactly, are we? RT clearly marks next Saturday's show (BBC3) as "2/6", and Sunday's BBC2 showing and its repeat on Wednesday as "3/6". What could be simpler than that? Is it numbers that Tribune has problems with?


The schedules I get (and Tribune) have no mention of episode numbers.

Radio Times often gets more info then 'other' companies for the BBC channels - I wonder why??

I'm getting fed up of dealing with 'smart arse' questions/statements from people who do not know the system.

If you have a problem with any schedules - then call TiVo CS.

As I can not be bothered with the hassle of forwarding problems via my unofficial route - when people keep posting negative comments.


----------



## OzSat

Pete77 said:


> I suppose with quite a few BBC series I have been interested in the repeats are on a different channel and so are not caught by the Season Pass.
> 
> But surely the BBC must use a different episode number for the repeat for Tivo to not treat it as a duplicate program to be ignored under the 28 day rule? I thought the BBC were meant to know what they were doing with this stuff and it was only people like Sky who don't have much of a clue.


There are no episode numbers provided - although RT does get them.

If numbers or names are provided then that triggers the episode for Tribune.

For the record - here is the official BBC1 listing for Sunday (4th Feb):

8:00 Top Gear. (Digital Widescreen) Motoring magazine show with Jeremy Clarkson, James May and Richard Hammond. Jeremy makes a public information film, James drives quickly and all three get thrown off a golf course in a riot of bad driving and appalling trousers. Simon Pegg is the Star in a Reasonably Priced Car. (T)

and the official BBC2 listing for Wednesday (7th Feb):

7:00 Top Gear. (Digital Widescreen) Motoring magazine, including road tests, news and features. (R) (T)

Apear from Wednesday being a repeat (which could be 'any' repeat) - there is nothing to show the two are the same episode.

Unless you know it is - or you get the 'extra' service the RT gets - then how do you know?

EDIT: Digiguide seem to get the same info - there is nothing to link the (same) episodes together!


----------



## AENG

OzSat, Sorry if you thought my comment was from a smart-arse. The point was serious. It isn't just BBC programmes RT gets episode numbers for, it's other channels, too. So insinuation that they just look after their own is not justified. (Sorry if this is a discussion point - delete it if you see fit.)


----------



## Pete77

OzSat,

Thanks for clarifying that the BBC are at fault in this and not Tribune.

I will send an email to the Producer of Top Gear and to the Controller of BBC Two alerting them to the problem. Would this faulty data also hit Sky Series Links though? Obviously the BBC are going to care a lot more about anything that may impact Sky Plus or, in due course, Freeview Playback.


----------



## OzSat

AENG said:


> OzSat, Sorry if you thought my comment was from a smart-arse. The point was serious. It isn't just BBC programmes RT gets episode numbers for, it's other channels, too. So insinuation that they just look after their own is not justified. (Sorry if this is a discussion point - delete it if you see fit.)


Sorry for snapping - but I've spent a while trying to get this right and the BBC don't really help.

I've asked Tribune to try and and work to the known pattern.

BBC are the problem as the data they give out to Tribune isn't carrying the episode id. Most other channels do.

If there are patterns which are not working I can forward that to Tribune to see if they can manual edit them to be the same episode. The problem would be if the later showing ends up not being the repeat and TiVo will think it is.

I think the discussion should end here and hand the thread back to problems.


----------



## Pete77

Thanks ozsat. You do a great job trying to get this data corrected on our behalf which everyone on the forum appreciates.

Also apologies if we have criticised Tribune when this is in fact the BBC's fault.

I suppose I should have known the BBC, who routinely start programs up to 4 minutes late, were to blame

On your point on contacting Tivo Customer Services to complain about scheduling errors unfortunately history shows that this tends to be an almost total waste of time. Sky's Tivo CS staff only really want to do the minimum these days and are only mostly interested in selling lifetime subs or new monthly subs or updating credit card details on monthly subs. I'm sure if Tribune received the scheduling error complaint they might do something with it but the problem is Sky's staff don't generally seem to send it through.


----------



## katman

Comedy Blue on Paramount Comedy Channels.

Lists lots of upcoming programs but does not give the option to book a season pass.


----------



## spitfires

Callsign: BBC1/2/ITV1/2 on both terrestrial or Sky (in fact *all* regional BBC channels as well)
Programme Name: All
Date/Time: 17th Feb onwards 
Problem: No programme info (Tivo says e.g. "BBC One" against all times). All other channels OK.

Tivo says 
Last Successful Call: Friday, 9th Feb at 01:07
Prog. Guide Data to: Thursday, 1st Mar 2007

Is it me?


----------



## cwaring

Same here. That's another 8-day's-worth of data though. More than you get with Sky+ (I think) and about the same as the V+ Box (formerly TV Drive) so I think it's right.


----------



## spitfires

I'm sure I used to get at least 2 week's worth on BBC/ITV 'cos I remember setting it before I went on 2 weeks holiday?


----------



## Pete77

spitfires said:


> I'm sure I used to get at least 2 week's worth on BBC/ITV 'cos I remember setting it before I went on 2 weeks holiday?


Its a maximum of two weeks and then reduces to one week. The BBC provides a new week's worth of listings once a week but doesn't add to them daily,


----------



## spitfires

Ah I see - so hopefully tomorrow or Sunday I should get the 17th onwards in the guide.
I've never noticed that before (despite having my Tivo for nearly 5 years!) - many thanks for taking the time to explain that to me.


----------



## Pete77

spitfires said:


> Ah I see - so hopefully tomorrow or Sunday I should get the 17th onwards in the guide.
> I've never noticed that before (despite having my Tivo for nearly 5 years!) - many thanks for taking the time to explain that to me.


Yes I thinks its Sunday. I think this only applies to the BBC1, BBC2, ITV1, C4 and Five - the original terrestrial channels. Other BBC, ITV, C4 and Five channels work on a satellite channel basis and often provide listings for the full 3 weeks hence.

The idea is that (a) channels BBC1 to Five react more to real world news events in what they cover and (b) that these channels don't like to reveal their plans to their competitors this far in advance since these five channels still have by far the largest audiences and are the ones where all the major ratings battles are still fought.


----------



## richw

richw said:


> Tonight's Mythbusters on Discovery (10pm) and Discovery+1 (11pm) is missing. Tivo thinks Tigers Attack is on for two hours instead of one.
> 
> BA2, Sky, etc, etc


Just to confuse things futher, last Sundays missing Mythbusters is now listed on Tivo as being on at 21:00 this Sunday (11th) whereas it actually is Tiger Attack this time.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC3

Channel Number: 115

Programme Name: Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crips

Time/Date Of Airing: 17/2 10:55pm

Problem Encountered: Episode Title Censorship

Episode title....****, Shags and Kebabs has been censored by Tribune.
ISTR complaining about this before in June 2005.

*There is nothing in the contract I have with tivo which states that they will censor the data they provide my subbed tivo.*

_SITCOM: Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
On: BBC 3 (115) 
Date: Saturday 17th February 2007 (starting in 3 days)
Time: 22:55 to 23:25 (30 minutes long)

****, Shags and Kebabs. Series 1, episode 1.
Sitcom about the lives and loves of five 19-year-olds. Donna needs a man so her mum won't think she's repellent to the opposite sex. Janet wants to help, but discovers that matchmaking can seriously damage your boyfriend.
(Subtitles, Audio Described, 15, 4 Star)

Starring: Natalie Casey, Will Mellor, Ralf Little, Sheridan Smith, Kathryn Drysdale

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide_

From the BBC website.....

_Two Pints of Lager and...

Sat 17 Feb, 10:55 pm - 11:25 pm 30mins

...a Packet of Crisps. 1/6. ****, Shags and Kebabs: Janet wants to help Donna prove to her mum that she can find a man, but discovers that her matchmaking efforts affect her own relationship. [AD,S]

Subtitles Stereo Widescreen ;

Website: http://www.bbc.co.uk/twopints/_


----------



## sjp

the Sky EPG is now listing the new Kyle XP show on Trouble... Tuesday 20th 9pm.

data not in the Tivo listings yet, last download OK this morning (a wee bit after 6am so I should have the most up to date data)


----------



## cwaring

Andy Leitch said:


> *There is nothing in the contract I have with tivo which states that they will censor the data they provide my subbed tivo.*


However, there's nothing to say they won't  I agree with you, I'm just pointing out the obvious


----------



## OzSat

sjp said:


> the Sky EPG is now listing the new Kyle XP show on Trouble... Tuesday 20th 9pm.
> 
> data not in the Tivo listings yet, last download OK this morning (a wee bit after 6am so I should have the most up to date data)


It is in tonight's download I'm told.


----------



## SteveA

Channel 5, Monday Feb 19, 00:10 - 03:10 - a bunch of World's Strongest Man programs are listed, but in fact this stuff has been replaced with NASCAR NEXTEL CUP (Daytona 500)


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *C4* 
Programme Name:*Hypochondriacs: I Told You I Was Ill* 
Date/Time: *Mondays 9:00pm* 
Problem: *Season Pass has different name!*

I've only checked this in TiVoWeb but...
if you try to set a Season Pass for this 4 part series, the title changes to
*The Strangest Hotel in Britain*.


----------



## bfb

Hello channels bbc1 bbc2 itv ch4 are not holding any details at all. Is this the same for everyone or just me. The other channels seem to be okay.


----------



## cwaring

Please be more specific, bfb. You should have data for this week and, from tomorrow (depending on when your daily call is) for the week after. Not having anything past that is perfectly normal.


----------



## Pete77

bfb said:


> Hello channels bbc1 bbc2 itv ch4 are not holding any details at all.


He does say not holding any details at all though but perhaps he is actually looking for a program 10 days hence from now.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> He does say not holding any details at all though


Actually, that's _exactly_ what he said 



bfb said:


> Hello channels bbc1 bbc2 itv ch4 *are not holding any details at all*.


Perhaps you now need glasses? 



> but perhaps he is actually looking for a program 10 days hence from now.


Which is precisely why I asked him to clarify his meaning.


----------



## Ianl

ECW wrestling on sky sports is just listed as "wrestling" and has an identical description for every episode so my season pass does not record anything as it thinks they are all the same episode

also the WWE listings (smackdown, raw etc) have fairly useless descriptions as they just list a load of wrestlers who are probably not in that episode, quite likely not on the roster for that show, or have been dead for quite a while


----------



## Pete77

Its good to know that you and I both agree on something Carl. I would hate to be thought to always be disagreeing with people.  

Although I may appear to be a little single minded at times I do also like helping people to make the right decision by upgrading their Tivo. It is always very pleasing to hear of those who finally take the plunge on upgrading and for whom it all works out successfully. :up: 

Getting back on topic it will be interesting to see if we hear any more of this allegedly missing data just for Channels 1 to 5.


----------



## bfb

Hello on my Tivo there are no listings for any bbc or itv channels and i mean no listings at all. I thought something was wrong when the primeval season ticket said it had no more listings. I knew it was on tonight. Each channel just lists bb1 schedule etc. I connect via lan, have tried via phone and says number is unavailable. Will read ethernet instructions again (along time since i setit up) and see if I can work out whats happened. Basically at the moment only non bbc/itv channels have listings.


----------



## bfb

Hello all believe my problem is being caused as my wireless router is playing up. It needs to be reset constantly and doesnt keep the ip setting. By default its in another subnet to the tivo. So I need to edit the /etc/rc.net file for the correct settings for the routers default. (until I can get the thing fixed / replaced). Sorry about the question. Hope Ive got joe installed.


----------



## bfb

Pretty certain thats the problem sorry for the post in the wrong place. Out of interest how do I get my tivo in readwrite mode. The rw program from help page doesnt work. Obviously I did it when I changed the ip to static rather than dynamic originally. but cant remember how and am struggling to find the instructions. Once the filesystem can be written to will cp the file then ed it. Dont have joe installed at the moment.


----------



## Pete77

bfb said:


> Hello all believe my problem is being caused as my wireless router is playing up. It needs to be reset constantly and doesnt keep the ip setting. By default its in another subnet to the tivo. So I need to edit the /etc/rc.net file for the correct settings for the routers default. (until I can get the thing fixed / replaced). Sorry about the question. Hope Ive got joe installed.


These settings are actually changed by typing nic_config_tivo at the Tivo Telnet prompt eg Start/Run/telnet 192.168.0.4 or whatever your Tivo's IP address is. You can then set your IP address, subnet mask and IP gateway from the resulting menu options to be compatible with your router settings. If you lost daily call capability over 2 weeks ago then by now you won't have any listings left for Channels 1 to 5 even though you will have up to a week left for other channels.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Its good to know that you and I both agree on something Carl. I would hate to be thought to always be disagreeing with people.


Well that was interesting. I mis-read your post as mis-reading the OPs


----------



## Andy Leitch

Less of the chit-chat please.

You're spamming my inbox with with every reply that isn't a genuine listing error.




Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC2

Channel Number: 102

Programme Name: Top Gear

Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 18/2 8pm

Problem Encountered: Won't be recorded due to 28 day rule.

To late to fix for info only.


----------



## TCM2007

Andy Leitch said:


> Less of the chit-chat please.
> 
> You're spamming my inbox with with every reply that isn't a genuine listing error.
> 
> Postcode: DG2
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: BBC2
> 
> Channel Number: 102
> 
> Programme Name: Top Gear
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 18/2 8pm
> 
> Problem Encountered: Won't be recorded due to 28 day rule.
> 
> To late to fix for info only.


Recording fine here; OAD and details look correct.


----------



## =CM=

BBC4 (Freeview )
Charlie Brooker's Screenwipe
Airs very often - new ep Monday 2200, repeated early hours Tues, then evenings and late night Thurs, Sat, Sun.

A season pass records every showing. I set SP last week and immediately Tivo put every prog into its schedule. All eps have the same description ("slags off the Apprentice, 24" etc). and all listings have the "(R)". Not sure if this has been reported already. It's obviously better to get too many and be able to remove dups but if the broken listings could be fixed? Ozsat will probably tear his hair out at the Beeb's ongoing lack of id on their progs...


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC2

Channel Number: 102

Programme Name: Top Gear

Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 25/2 8pm

Problem Encountered: Won't be recorded due to 28 day rule.

To late to fix for info only.


Broken again for the second week running.


----------



## richw

Andy Leitch said:


> Broken again for the second week running.


It's fine here (BA2, Sky), and was fine last week as well.


----------



## Andy Leitch

richw said:


> It's fine here (BA2, Sky), and was fine last week as well.


Well it's broken here. The quality of my listings is dreadful.


----------



## Pete77

Andy Leitch said:


> Broken again for the second week running.


Also scheduled to record here without any issues. It was only the Wednesday repeat showing of Top Gear also being recorded that I was having issues with.

Have you considered rerunning Guided Setup to another platform and then back again to your platform as you may have a database corruption issue this would probably solve.


----------



## Foxy

Andy Leitch said:


> Programme Name: Top Gear
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 25/2 8pm
> 
> Problem Encountered: Won't be recorded due to 28 day rule.


Andy,

It's not giving preference to one of the repeats, is it?


----------



## Pete77

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Nat Geographic and Nat Geographic +1

Channel Number: 527 & 528

Programme Name: Air Crash Investigation, "Hidden Danger"

Time/Date Of Airing: Tue 27/2 9pm (527) & 10pm (528)

Problem Encountered: the billed brand new episode Hidden Danger was supposed to be about a China Airlines Flight plummeting 30,000 feet in a JetStream according to the EPG description. However instead the program shown was an episode about two 737 crashes at Pittsburgh and in Colorado due to a faulty hydraulic rudder motor. I have checked the further showings on 2nd March for this same episode on the Sky EPG and it also matches the Tivo listings of the episode due to show on that day as again being Hidden Danger. Again it is supposedly about the China Airlines flight plummeting 30,000 feet.

The National Geographic Channel On Screen program listing for the evening before the program started also showed Hidden Danger and this did seem to be a brand new episode content wise but unfortunately there was no description of the episode name within the episode itself to be able to tell if it was in fact Hidden Danger (which may simply have been given the wrong description from a later new episode in the Air Crash Investigation series).

Certainly the China Airlines episode description is one that has never yet been aired on National Geographic. This problem looks like it may be National Geographic or Sky's fault rather than a Tribune EPG issue.


----------



## =CM=

BBC4 Life on Mars Tues 2200

Just to note there is some befuddlement on what episode will air on Tuesdays 2200 BBC4 after the BBC1 2100 episode of Life on Mars. Regime began 2 weeks ago with BBC1 ep1 at 2100, followed by BBC4 ep2 at 2200; last week BBC1 ep 2 followed by BBC4 ep 3. Due to footy this week there was no showing yesterday 27 Feb on BBC1 so BBC4 repeated ep 1. Next week on BBC4 is either ep 2 or ep 4 - apparently Radio Times lists ep 4 but digiguide says ep 2 repeated. (Did I phrase that succicinctly but readably?!)

At the moment Tivo claims it's episode 4 on BBC4 but that might change. A situation Tribune can't be blamed for!


----------



## cwaring

Wow! No posts for ten days! Either Tribune are getting better; they're not as bad as some people say; or they're so bad no-one's bothering to report stuff here  Anyway.....

*Callsign:* FIVE
*Programme Name:* NCIS
*Date/Time:* Fridays 16th @ 23rd March
*Problem:* FROSP not picking up the two episodes mentioned due to the OAD being a day out. 17/3 and 24/3 respectively.

This may or may not be the problem _actual_ because I've just noticed that _all_ my dates seem to be a day out...



Code:


NCIS
Now Playing
Episode Orig.Air Date Channel Date Mins 
Probie   Fri 10th Mar 2006 FIVE Fri 9th Mar   60 


Upcoming Showings (not including Saturday repeats)
 Episode Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time Mins 
 Model Behaviour   Fri 17th Mar 2006 FIVE Fri 16th Mar   21:00 60 
 Boxed In   Fri 24th Mar 2006 FIVE Fri 23rd Mar   21:00 60


----------



## b166er

Another confusion night with Life On Mars again, not that I blame Tribune.

The BBC site claims BBC1 has episode 4 at 9pm, followed by a repeat of episode 3 (the IRA one) on BBC4 at 10pm.

TiVo and Digiguide think also that episode 4 is on BBC1 at 9pm, but they (mistakenly?) think that episode 5 follows at 10pm on BBC4.

Last week it was the BBC site that was right, no big surprise I suppose. It's probably too early to assume that this is the end of our sneak-peek at next week's episode via BBC4 from now on, but it might be.


----------



## cwaring

b166er said:


> It's probably too early to assume that this is the end of our sneak-peek at next week's episode via BBC4 from now on, but it might be.


No it's not, and yes it is respectively


----------



## The Obo

The new series of Cold Case on SKY1 is not being picked up by season passes that have First Runs Only.

The episodes are all marked 2007, but the original air date is 3 January 2007 (this isn't even the USA original air date) so this I assume is the reason it is not being recorded. (> 3 months?)

Because there are loads of old series on SKY1, SKY2 and SKY3 I don't want to change my season pass to first run and repeat or I get dozens of old episodes I've already seen!

Can the original air dates be fixed?


----------



## tonywalk

Confirmed - I've missed the first of the new series as it thinks it is a repeat and I only have the season pass set for first run. As of tonight (Saturday) it doesn't appear to have been fixed. I note that Sky aren't parallel airing this series on Sky Two.

Hope this can be fixed ASAP.

Tony.


----------



## tonywalk

There are a large number of repeat episodes scheduled for the 31st and upcoming days that are flagged as first run.

Hope this can be tweaked in timely fashion.

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Pete77

Dear Tony,

Unfortunately it has been proven that Tribune cannot be trusted to operate First Run Only in the way that you or others would like it to be. Therefore the only option to catch everything is to set First Run & Repeat and then either:-

(a) delete the extra episodes you don't need manually through the Tivo interface

(b) If you have a network card and Tivoweb to also install the Tracker module as well as the Daily Mail and trackerupdate.tcl programs modules run daily by Cron. This will then enable you to set programs previously recorded not to record before the recordings take place. using Tivoweb.

I hope this helps.


----------



## sjp

tonywalk said:


> Confirmed - I've missed the first of the new series as it thinks it is a repeat and I only have the season pass set for first run. As of tonight (Saturday) it doesn't appear to have been fixed. I note that Sky aren't parallel airing this series on Sky Two.
> 
> Hope this can be fixed ASAP.
> 
> Tony.


oops I intended to flag this last week... Cold Case is currently being premiered Thursdays at 10pm and repeated Saturdays at 8pm. The first week looked to have an 11pm Wednesday airing as well but this doesn't look to be true for subsequent weeks (as far as digiguide lists anyway).

the Wednesday 11pm showing is slipping through the FRO rules (subsequent episodes at this time look to be season 2 repeats) other weeknight 11pm showings are not, currently, falling foul of the FRO rules.

disclaimer. this based on what I can remember from last week, was accurate then - as to now, who knows 

I think i've deleted our recording but if we still have it i'll PM you to see if you want a dvd copy.

stuart


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> Unfortunately it has been proven that Tribune cannot be trusted to operate First Run Only in the way that you or others would like it to be.


Dear Pete,

Unfortunately, as has been stated on many occasions, FRO does not work in the way anyone in the UK expects it to. The advice given has _always_ been not to use it if at all possible.

That said, I haven't had _that_ much trouble using it over the years.


----------



## tonywalk

I thought the whole point of this thread was for us to post when we spotted these irregularities, then for the-kind-person-who-reports-them-to-Tivo/Tribune-whose-name-I-forget reports them in and they get fixed.

Tony.


----------



## cwaring

Yes and no. Although this thread does usually get monitored and the errors reported and fixed, the actual _official_ way to report errors is to call Tivo CS.


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> Programme: NCIS, Season 3
> Channel: five
> Day/Time: Fridays, 9pm
> Problem: This programme now requires a working FROSP (due to earlier season repeats on a Saturday) but the OAD for the first ep is that of the second ep as well, so a FROSP does not currently work.


This programme is completely broken now, SP-wise. NO episodes are being scheduled.

Even more confusing is that the OADs are not even the US air-dates 

For example, tomorrow's ep is S3E13, "Deception". The OAD given is 'Fri 31st March 2006'. Well according to this site that ep was shown on 17th January, 2006.

I'll officially report this at the weekend but thought I'd mention it here too.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> This programme is completely broken now, SP-wise. NO episodes are being scheduled.


Presumably you can create a new SP though that covers just this series? Not ideal I agree but better than nothing. Then there is always a title wishlist if all else fails.

What other programs does the girl who plays Abbey in NCIS also appear in then?


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Presumably you can create a new SP though that covers just this series?


How, exactly? Only thing I _could_ do is a 'manual repeat recording', which kinda defeats the object. 



> What other programs does the girl who plays Abbey in NCIS also appear in then?


None that I know of, but she in every season, so that won't help either.

Thanks for playing.. but best stop the 'chat' now


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> How, exactly? Only thing I _could_ do is a 'manual repeat recording', which kinda defeats the object.


I meant go to Pick Programmes to Record/Search by Title/All Programmes/NCIS//Book A Season Pass.

View Upcoming Episodes shows Deception 6/4 9pm, Call of Silence 7/4 8.15pm, Light Sleeper 13/4 9pm, NCIS (ie generic no episode details available) 14/4 8.15pm.

I agree its unsatisfactory that your old Season Pass didn't work but that's clealry because Tribune have issued a new series identifier to this series of NCIS, even though they shouldn't have done. :down:


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> I meant go to Pick Programmes to Record/Search by Title/All Programmes/NCIS//Book A Season Pass.


How would that make a difference exactly? It would just set up another SP which won't record Friday eps due to an OAD problem  The meta-data is wrong. A new SP won't fix it 

(Sorry for the chat, folks!)


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> How would that make a difference exactly? It would just set up another SP which won't record Friday eps due to an OAD problem  The meta-data is wrong. A new SP won't fix it
> 
> (Sorry for the chat, folks!)


Turn off First Run Only then?


----------



## cwaring

Yeah. Might do that. As it happens it shouldn't record the Saturday earlier-season repeats anyway as there _should_ be a clash with "Casualty".


----------



## KevinHopkins

Channel name: BBC1EM
Channel number: 58
Provider: terrestial aerial
Date & time: Fri 13th April 2007 (!) 1930-2000
Postcode: NG4

The programme Inside Out at 1930-2000 actually has a duration of 10h30, taking it from 1930 to Sat 14th April at 0600.

BB1WSM on Channel 1 (Freeview) is fine (i.e. I can see the normal Friday evening programmes), but I have a hearing problem so it is useful to be able to select the subtitles on and off as needed, which are only available from BBC terrestial transmissions (is that still true? - I believe if I record them from Freeview they have to be on all the time).

Kevin.


----------



## cwaring

Other than the OAD being wrong  it seems to be okay on mine..

Different platform and region might have something to do with it I suppose


----------



## OzSat

KevinHopkins said:


> Channel name: BBC1EM
> Channel number: 58
> Provider: terrestial aerial
> Date & time: Fri 13th April 2007 (!) 1930-2000
> Postcode: NG4
> 
> The programme Inside Out at 1930-2000 actually has a duration of 10h30, taking it from 1930 to Sat 14th April at 0600.
> 
> BB1WSM on Channel 1 (Freeview) is fine (i.e. I can see the normal Friday evening programmes), but I have a hearing problem so it is useful to be able to select the subtitles on and off as needed, which are only available from BBC terrestial transmissions (is that still true? - I believe if I record them from Freeview they have to be on all the time).
> 
> Kevin.


It is wrong on BBC1 East Midlands only - and has now been reported.


----------



## sjp

Criminal Minds
Living TV
Sky

fractured Season Pass as of next week (iirc)


----------



## cwaring

Just noticed that tonight's BBC3 showing of "Doctor Who" isn't in the schedule but _is_ on, according to DigiGuide and both the Radio Times and BBC websites. I like to watch it for the Red Button commentary.

The schedule should be like this:

7:35pm Castaway Exposed
8:00pm Doctor Who
8:45pm Doctor Who Confidential


----------



## daveh

New season NCIS
FX and FX+1
Sky

First Run Only not set.


----------



## SCOOBY.C

setanta ch34 only ever has scottish football listed yet theres loads on it now?


----------



## b166er

SCOOBY.C said:


> setanta ch34 only ever has scottish football listed yet theres loads on it now?


I doubt I'm the only one that wonders what this means.


----------



## SCOOBY.C

b166er said:


> I doubt I'm the only one that wonders what this means.


how? ch 34 on freeview is setanta, which has a full programme listing (as is shown on my panasonics epg) yet tivo only ever lists scottish football at certain times, occassionaly even when theres no scottish football on!


----------



## b166er

SCOOBY.C said:


> how? ch 34 on freeview is setanta, which has a full programme listing (as is shown on my panasonics epg) yet tivo only ever lists scottish football at certain times, occassionaly even when theres no scottish football on!


Makes more sense now  :up:


----------



## OzSat

Setanta will not provide listings for the DTT version.

It is a cut-down version of Setanta Sports 1 - but with occasional changes - just Setanta will not say what they are.

Form the time being I think the DTT version may carry Sports 1 listings.


----------



## SCOOBY.C

ozsat said:


> Setanta will not provide listings for the DTT version.
> 
> It is a cut-down version of Setanta Sports 1 - but with occasional changes - just Setanta will not say what they are.
> 
> Form the time being I think the DTT version may carry Sports 1 listings.


sorry not upto speed here, but i take it tivo uses different guides/listings to the normal freeview epg listings (that my other freeview stuff uses)?


----------



## Mark Bennett

A quick heads-up that anyone who scheduled a recording for 
*"Have I got a little bit more news for you"*
will have had it removed as it is no longer in the programme guide.
It is now (correctly?) called 
*"Have I got a bit more News for you"*

If it was a typo on the name then why give it a different ID number...?


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> Setanta will not provide listings for the DTT version.
> 
> It is a cut-down version of Setanta Sports 1 - but with occasional changes - just Setanta will not say what they are.


Are you sure its not more the case that Tribune just can't be bothered to learn what the changes are and to come up with an EPG variant for the Freeview channel version that reflects this. In my experience Tribune's position seems to be that another less popular channel to support means more work for them but with no more money being paid to them by Tivo under the contract.

I'm sure if anyone who really cares about this made enough fuss with the marketing and program info people at Setanta and copied in the relevant senior people at Tribune in the USA (rather than our friend Ken in Europe who is the major point of resistance to any new minor channel additions judging from his previous email coresspondence with me) then the matter would be addressed.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Are you sure its not more the case that...


As ozsat has been doing this job for years, I think I'd tend to believe _him_ than yet another cynic who doesn't actually have a clue 

(That wasn't aimed directly at you, Pete. My answer would have been the same whoever posted that )


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> (That wasn't aimed directly at you, Pete. My answer would have been the same whoever posted that )


Actually I do have a large number of clues on this particular issue and my comments are closer to the actual truth than those made by ozsat, which merely reflect the official but inaccurate position regarding missing channels expressed by Sky Tivo customer services. It was I and not ozsat who managed to obtain the missing EPG data for TrueMovies, TrueMovies2 and Zone Thriller.

If I thought you actually wanted the job Carl I would be inclined to withdraw my moral support for your next interview but since I know you don't want it can I therefore wish you every possible success in getting the job at your forthcoming interview.


----------



## SCOOBY.C

i'd be more than happy to write a letter to setanta about this but fear it would be useless as i'm lost  Can anybody point me in the right direction to help clear this up for me before i compile my letter?


----------



## OzSat

SCOOBY.C said:


> i'd be more than happy to write a letter to setanta about this but fear it would be useless as i'm lost  Can anybody point me in the right direction to help clear this up for me before i compile my letter?


Before you write - check your TiVo today 

The only information available is that it is usually Setanta Sports 1 - so the listings will usually be correct.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> Before you write - check your TiVo today
> 
> The only information available is that it is usually Setanta Sports 1 - so the listings will usually be correct.


Its amazing what a little bit of complaining about missing data and a little helpful persuasion on our behalf with Tribune by Ozsat can do.  :up:

Having listings that are mainly correct seems a far better situation than having no listings at all. And I say that as someone who personally detests all forms of football and thus for whom there is personally little likelihood of ever recording anything broadcast on this channel.

Surely the bottom line is that Freeview platform using Tivo owners have only 40 or so channels to choose from compared to 300 to 400 or more on Sky. So in those circumstances it isn't asking very much for there to be EPG data for all the channels anyone might reasonably want to record on Freeview, which would clearly include expensive pay per view football television.

Obviously its highly unlikely anyone is ever going to complain about the absence of EPG listings for tv shopping channels but when almost every Sky pay movie channel out there has Tivo listings what justification can there possibly be for not supporting Setanta's channel, especially when the pay TopUpTv channels have always been supported with a Tivo EPG.

Thanks again to ozsat for his help and intervention here and for avoiding the need for anyone to have to write to either Setanta or to Ms Kathleen Tolstrup and her colleagues at Tribune in the USA.


----------



## dvdfever

Points of View BBC1 North West
Sunday 22/4/07 5.20pm

Won't record because it thinks it's a repeat of a previous programme within the past 28 days (same thing happened last week)


----------



## TCM2007

Carl, Pete - no discussions; people subscribe to this thread to get e-mail alerts of errors.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Carl, Pete - no discussions; people subscribe to this thread to get e-mail alerts of errors.


The discussion was of a listings error for a whole channel's worth of data and its correction due to ozsat's intervention.

And the general point of whether or not Tribune maintains all channels on Sky, Virgin Media and Freeview with proper programs (rather than advert channels) is likely to be of relevance and interest to most subscribers to this thread.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> And the general point of whether or not Tribune maintains all channels on Sky, Virgin Media and Freeview with proper programs (rather than advert channels) is likely to be of relevance and interest to most subscribers to this thread.


Quit being so selfish Pete. You are making this thread unusable for subscribers just because YOU arrogantly think they won't mind. And you can't even try to talk you out of it without making things worse.


----------



## Pete77

My Tivo is planning to record the episodes of Never Mind The Full Stops on BBC Four broadcast at 8.30pm on Tuesday 24th April and at midnight (3.5 hours later) on Wednesday 25th April.

I have a BBC Four season pass for this program.

Is the reason for this because Tivo has only created generic data for this series so the 28 day rule does not apply or quite what exactly?

I have told the SP to keep at most only 1 episode of this program. Is this the reason it then also tries to record the repeat showings of the program? The same thing happens with Click on BBC News 24 which also has an SP set to keep at most only 1 episode.


----------



## BobBlueUK

*Callsign: WEDDTV (Wedding TV)
Programme Name: ALL
Date/Time: ALL
Problem: No TV schedule data. *

This newly launched channel has no schedule information on the TiVo EPG at all, although they publish their TV schedule on their website (http://www.weddingtv.com/?s=2.1) and also appear on the Sky EPG and Digiguide.

I have emailed Wedding TV using their contact page (http://www.weddingtv.com/index.php?s=12.11) and pointed them towards TiVo and Tribune - can anything else be done to help get their channel info carried? Cheers.


----------



## Pete77

*Program:- Doctor Who Confidential
Platform:- Sky Digital
Channel:- 115 BBC Three*

My BBC Three Keep Until Space Needed Season Pass for Doctor Who Confidential has recorded both the 7.25pm showing on Sat April 21st on BBC Three and the 8.45pm showing on Sat April 22nd on BBC Three. These are both for "New York Story" although the BBC seem to have forgotten to give the showing at 7.25pm on April 21st this title.

Is this why my Season Pass recorded both the original showing and the repeat showing of this episode?

Surely it is Tribune's job to sort out these kind of anomalies so this kind of thing doesn't happen. So far as I can tell Tribune have now assigned some junior or other without a clue to maintaining the Tivo data on the basis that those of us still using Tivos are captive customers who can't vote with our feet and move elsewhere, mainly because Sky + is even worse and Freeview Playback is still not available in any meaningful kind of way in respect of its SP functionality.


----------



## Pete77

BobBlueUK said:


> I have emailed Wedding TV using their contact page (http://www.weddingtv.com/index.php?s=12.11) and pointed them towards TiVo and Tribune - can anything else be done to help get their channel info carried? Cheers.


These were the answers I got some time ago from Tribune Media in my successful attempts to have data added for Zone Thriller and TrueMovies and TrueMovies 2 channels:-

First the not very helpful response from Kenneth Carter, who runs their European data collection and supply operation:-



> -----Original Message-----
> From: Carter, Kenneth H
> Sent: 20 October 2006 23:14
> Subject: Re: TrueMovies EPG Data Not Being Received by Tivo/Tribune
> Media Services
> 
> Normally we would not respond to an inquiry such as this because you are not
> our customer. Since you have spent some time on this I will respond.
> 
> We only supply channels for which we have a paying customer. No one is
> willing to pay us to edit the channels you mention. At such time as a
> customer pays us to add them we will do so.
> 
> Ken


Then subsequently I got this much more helpful response from Tribune in the USA which seems to have over-ridden this position:-



> -----Original Message-----
> From: Mann, Amy A.
> Sent: 23 October 2006 18:10
> Subject: FW: TrueMovies EPG Data Not Being Received by Tivo/Tribune Media Services
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> We have received your email.
> 
> The channels will be added to the EPG in the next few days. Stay tuned.
> 
> Amy
> 
> Amy Mann
> Director, New Media Sales
> 800-833-9581 ext. 2333
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Tolstrup, Kathleen F.
> Sent: Friday, October 20, 2006 7:44 AM
> To: Carter, Kenneth H.; Mann, Amy A.; Wells, Leslie A.
> Cc: Heinz, Andrew H.
> Subject: FW: TrueMovies EPG Data Not Being Received by Tivo/Tribune Media Services
> 
> Not sure who should follow on this one...
> 
> k
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> Sent: Friday, October 20, 2006 6:42 AM
> To: Gail Screene
> 
> Dear Ms Screene,
> 
> I am a UK customer of Tivo viewing via the Sky Digital platform (which operates as the STB feed for my Tivo PVR) and would like to know why TrueMovies and TrueMovies2 do not appear to provide any EPG channel listings data to Tribune Media Services Europe who provide the EPG data for the Tivo UK PVR service? As a result of this there is no EPG listing for these two movie channels on my Tivo UK EPG meaning that I cannot use my PVR to record movies broadcast on these two movie channels.
> 
> I have contacted Tivo's UK customer service phone line (run for Tivo by Sky unfortunately) about this issue who say that Tribune Media Services Europe maintain that TrueMovies/ChartShow is not providing them with the necessary EPG data for the two TrueMovies channels.
> 
> Can you please clarify the situation as I find it very annoying that I cannot record movies from your two TrueMovies channels on my PVR due to the alleged failure by Chartshow to provide Tribune Media Services with the necessary EPG data for the two TrueMovies channels. However I notice that this EPG data is provided to Sky Digital for their EPG by ChartShow.
> 
> I look forward to your comments on the above issue.


So you could do worse than to contact Amy Mann in respect of missing data for this channel, Wine Tv, Baby Tv, Legal Tv, Bonanza Tv and a whole bunch of other FTA channels added to the Sky Digital EPG in the last year or so but for which Tribune have not chosen to add EPG data on the Sky Digital platform for Tivo customers.

You could also try contacting Sky Tivo customer services to ask them why there is no data but they always seem to respond with a standard lie to the effect that the channel concerned is not willing to provide the data required to Tribune. However I know for a fact that in most cases this is simply not true. In fact FTA channels are usually keen on the widest possible dissemination of their EPG data.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Thanks for the extra info, Pete. Will wait and see what sort of response I get back from Wedding TV and then maybe follow up your leads...


----------



## Pete77

BobBlueUK said:


> Thanks for the extra info, Pete. Will wait and see what sort of response I get back from Wedding TV and then maybe follow up your leads...


Yes the channel itself has to be in favour of the idea for it be easy to bring pressure to bear on Tribune.

This was the helpful reply I had from George Hills at Zone Media about Tribune not supplying Tivo with details of their then recently launched Zone Thriller channel, even though Tribune and Tivo were covering other Zone channels like Zone Reality and Zone Horror:-



> -----Original Message-----
> From: George Hills
> Sent: 20 October 2006 18:41
> Subject: RE: Zone Thriller EPG Data Not Being Received by Tivo/Tribune Media Services
> 
> I look after our EPG contracts here at Zonemedia and Ive taken a look into this issue for you.
> 
> Youre right: the Zone Thriller EPG schedule has not been supplied to Tribune Media Services to date. This has now been rectified, and theyll be getting all schedules and updates from now on.
> 
> This does not necessarily mean youll see Thriller on the TIVO EPG any time soon.
> 
> Ive had a chat to a helpful member of the Tribune team earlier today who said that they do not necessarily supply full TIVO EPGs for every channel, since there are more than 400 digital channels in the UK. They will consider Zone Thriller early next week and get back to me with an answer.
> 
> Like you, I am strongly in favour of anything that makes it easier for our viewers to tune in.
> 
> Thank you for your email: youve alerted me to an issue I hadnt been aware of until now. Its very much appreciated.
> 
> I hope to have more information for you sometime next week.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> George Hills


I had less success with the guy responsible for Movies4Men's tv schedules who simply didn't seem to undertand what Tivo was all about or why they would be interested in supplying data.

I never got a direct reply back from Chartshow Tv about TrueMovies and TrueMovies 2 but the data did start appearing a day or so after Amy at Tribune's email to me.

The TrueMovies channels are quite popular in terms of FTA channels in the Sky EPG lineup. Significantly more so I imagine than Wedding Tv. I hesitate to ask about your interest in Weddings but I suppose you could of course be about to get married.


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *ITV4* 
Programme Name:*3rd Rock from the Sun* 
Date/Time: *Friday 6:00pm* 
Problem: *Wrongly flagged as duplicate.*

This is the third part of a three part story, *36! 24! 36! Dick!*
This episode is marked as a repeat of the second part, and therefore will not be recorded by the Season Pass.


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> This is the third part of a three part story, *36! 24! 36! Dick!*This episode is marked as a repeat of the second part, and therefore will not be recorded by the Season Pass.


Tribune need to fire their youth opportunities scheme trainee and put their full time skilled member of staff back on controlling Tivo data. The whole service is going completely down the tubes at the present time.


----------



## Ianl

as i posted a few months ago but still no change:

sky sports
ECW wrestling

problems:

program just called wrestling
every episode title / description is the same
tivo thinks every episode is a repeat shown within the last 28 days therefore never records it (it is actually shown 3 times each week)


----------



## OzSat

Pete77 said:


> Tribune need to fire their youth opportunities scheme trainee and put their full time skilled member of staff back on controlling Tivo data. The whole service is going completely down the tubes at the present time.


No further decusions in this thread - or I'll close it - I will delete any further non-error report posts!

If I don't check it then the errors will not get forwarded in anycase - so it will be no loss to me or Tribune!

And why slag off people when you don't know the facts!

In this case - ITV4 schedules indicate it is part 2 on the date stated!


----------



## RichardJH

BBC1 9PM tonight

Programme. Life Line there is no link to Part 2 which is on Thursday at 9PM

Programme data indicates that both are the same.


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA

None of the following FOREIGN LANGUAGE channels have any programme listings:
781-B4U MUSIC
787-MTA
791-BANGLA TV
792-ARY DIGITAL
793-MATV
795-PRIME TV
797-SOUTH FOR YOU
804-ABU DHABI
806-MAX
808-AASTHA
809-APNA BAZAAR
810-RECORD TV
813-ISLAM CHANNEL(THIS ONE IS BROADCAST IN ENGLISH)
814-CHANNEL S
815-GEO TV
817-DM DIGITAL
820-QTV
822-DM ISLAM
823-ARY MUZIK
824-AAG TV
825-UNITY TV
826-CHANNEL S NTV
827-CHANNEL S ATN
828- CHANNEL PUNJAB
831-PTV GLOBAL
832-DD NEWS
833-DD INDIA
834-AAPNA CHANNEL
There's probably more,as these are just from my customised list,will check for further omissions.


----------



## TCM2007

Channel: SKYONE
Platform: Sky
Date: Thursdays, 10pm
Programme: Cold Case

The brand new Cold Case have the US OADs attached.

This means First Run Only will not work, and in this case this is a problem as Sky One is also repeating earlier series in the daytime.


----------



## sjp

Channel: Hallmark
Platform: Sky
Date: Friday broadcasts at 8pm
Programme: Jericho

The Friday showing of Jericho is not listed on TiVo. Digiguide has it and a promo email from Hallmark themselves has it being broad cast Friday at 8pm with a repeat (which is listed on TiVo) on Sundays at 9pm.

Not so important this week as it's a catch up episode but Friday 11th May data would be handy.


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *BBC2* 
Programme Name:*Newsnight Review* 
Date/Time: *Friday 4th May, 11:00pm* 
Problem: *Subsumed into Newsnight*

The normal separate listings for Newsnight (10:30-11:00) and Newsnight Review (11:00-11:35) have been combined into one listing for Newsnight of 10:30-11:35.

Paper edition of Radio Times has the separate listings, online has the amalgamated version.

Looks like a BBC change.

Bottom line: this episode won't be picked up by a "Newsnight Review" Season Pass.


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *BRAVOD*
Programme Name: *The Firm*
Date/Time: *Saturday 12th May 2007, 11:00pm*
Problem: *Wrong Film*
Details: Tivo thinks Bravo are showing the Tom Cruise film of the same title when in fact it's actually this..



> FILM: The Firm
> On: Bravo (138)
> Date: Saturday 12th May 2007 (starting in 13 days)
> Time: 23:00 to 00:20 (1 hour and 20 minutes long)
> 
> Disturbing drama about a seemingly respectable estate agent who leads a double life as the head of a vicious, well-organised gang of football hooligans. When 'the Firm' decide to confront a rival gang, it ends in tragedy.
> (Made For TV, 1988, 18, 3 Star)
> 
> Director: Alan Clarke
> Starring: Gary Oldman, Lesley Manville, Philip Davis, Andrew Wilde, Charles Lawson, William Vanderpuye


I remember this happened the last time they showed it as well, 'cos my Tivo had recorded it as I have a WL for that film title.


----------



## Foxy

*Callsign*: Five
*Programme Name*:xxxxxxxxxx: The True Story
*Date/Time*: Tuesday, 8:00pm
*Postcode*: ML8

Tuesday 17th April : Herod the Great: The True Story
Tuesday 24th April : The Philosopher's Stone: The True Story
Tuesday 1st May: Angels and Demons: The True Story

Is there any way for programs like this to be marked as a series, so I can have an SP?


----------



## Andy Leitch

Too late to fix but for info only

Postcode: DG2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Five

Channel Number: 105

Programme Name: Fifth Gear

Time/Date Of Airing: 30/4 8pm

Problem Encountered: Change of programme name

A SP for 5th Gear will not record the new series, as it has changed name to *Fifth Gear*

_MOTORING: Fifth Gear
On: five (105) 
Date: Monday 30th April 2007 (starting in 3 hours and 39 minutes)
Time: 20:00 to 21:00 (1 hour long)

The motoring magazine show returns for its eleventh series. Tom Ford finds out what it's like to be a paparazzi photographer hot on the trail of celebrities in an unassuming black Kia Cee'd. A car crash investigation demonstrates the importance of carrying out a vehicle history check on second-hand cars. Tiff Needell has the first TV test of the Audi R8. Jason Plato takes the Brabus Rocket to the German Autobahn. Vicki Butler-Henderson races a Fiat Panda HP against a Ferrari.
(New Series, Followed by five news at 9, Subtitles)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Marked By: 'New Motoring' and 'Category: Motoring' markers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide_


----------



## Foxy

Andy Leitch said:


> Too late to fix but for info only
> 
> Postcode: DG2
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: Five
> 
> Channel Number: 105
> 
> Programme Name: Fifth Gear
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: 30/4 8pm
> 
> Problem Encountered: Change of programme name
> 
> A SP for 5th Gear will not record the new series, as it has changed name to *Fifth Gear*





Foxy said:


> Platform - Freeview
> Channel - Five
> Programme Name: Fifth Gear
> Time/Date of airing: Wed 12/3 *2003* onwards
> 
> a) Didn't this programme used to be called "5th Gear"? Channel 5 web site appears to agree; search for "5th Gear" returns repeats on Discovery Home & Leisure & search for "Fifth Gear" returns new series on Five.
> So Season Passes for "5th Gear" presumably won't get "Fifth Gear"?


I'd suggesting keeping both *Fifth* & *5th* SPs! They seem to chop & change!

Actually, the *Series* is called 5th Gear (501329) but this week's *programs* are labelled Fifth Gear! Search by Title returns nothing for Fifth but gives you the series under 5th.


----------



## manolan

Andy Leitch said:


> Too late to fix but for info only
> 
> Postcode: DG2
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: Five
> 
> Channel Number: 105
> 
> Programme Name: Fifth Gear
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: 30/4 8pm
> 
> Problem Encountered: Change of programme name
> 
> A SP for 5th Gear will not record the new series, as it has changed name to *Fifth Gear*
> 
> _MOTORING: Fifth Gear
> On: five (105)
> Date: Monday 30th April 2007 (starting in 3 hours and 39 minutes)
> Time: 20:00 to 21:00 (1 hour long)
> 
> The motoring magazine show returns for its eleventh series. Tom Ford finds out what it's like to be a paparazzi photographer hot on the trail of celebrities in an unassuming black Kia Cee'd. A car crash investigation demonstrates the importance of carrying out a vehicle history check on second-hand cars. Tiff Needell has the first TV test of the Audi R8. Jason Plato takes the Brabus Rocket to the German Autobahn. Vicki Butler-Henderson races a Fiat Panda HP against a Ferrari.
> (New Series, Followed by five news at 9, Subtitles)
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Marked By: 'New Motoring' and 'Category: Motoring' markers
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide_


My existing SP picked up last night's episode without problems.


----------



## pmk

abc1 (Channel 15)
Freeview

Where every programme used to have episode information now all programmes just have generic information. 

Can we go back to having the proper guide data?

TIA


----------



## daveh

daveh said:


> Latest season NCIS
> FXUK and FXPLUS
> Sky
> 
> First Run Only not set.


I now notice that these episodes have the American last showing dates set which is presumably causing my First run only SP to fail. Can this be fixed please as with all the repeat showings of different series it is difficult to sort out manually which episodes to record.


----------



## cwaring

There's a glitch in the OADs for the UKGOLD showings of "The Bill" that might cause a problem for anyone wanting to record them.



As you can see, a couple of the eps revert to the _current date_, rather than the OAD.


----------



## JudyB

Platform: Sky Digital (Radio via RF)
Channel: 104 BBCR4FM
Programme Name: The News Quiz
Date/Time: Friday 4th May 2007, 6:30pm
Problem: Not being picked up by Season Pass due to the 28 day rule

Presumably the programme data is wrong so that the Season Pass thinks that all episodes are the same one? The copyright date is also wrong (2006), but that is probably not relevant.

The same problem occurs with the repeat on Saturday 5th May and 11/12th May...


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> Callsign: *BRAVOD*
> Programme Name: *The Firm*
> Date/Time: *Saturday 12th May 2007, 11:00pm*
> Problem: *Wrong Film*
> Details: Tivo thinks Bravo are showing the Tom Cruise film of the same title when in fact it's actually this..
> 
> I remember this happened the last time they showed it as well, 'cos my Tivo had recorded it as I have a WL for that film title.


They fixed the one I mentioned but there's another showing now on the Sunday @ 9pm which wan't there before but is now suffering the same probem.


----------



## OzSat

There appears to be no data downloading this morning which means no update for some channels which update weekly and are currently ending on Saturday 12th May.

This includes BBC3, BBC4, BBC Radio as well as BBC1/2 for Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.

The problem is being reported but I would be surprised if the data does not appear until Tuesday - as TiVo (US) are not easy to contact over the weekend.

*Please feel free to call in the problem - as 100 calls i4are likely to get a faster fix then 1 call*


----------



## Pete77

My last successful call was at 0400 today and my Guide Data is until Friday 25th May 2007 but Phone in Tivoweb says that my last Garbage Collection (GC in System Information) was on Sunday 29th April at 6.55am and my Last Guide Data Index was on Sunday 29th April at 12.59am.

ToDo shows my last scheduled program to record as being Coast on Wed 16th May on BBC2. There are also no Suggestions after 16th May.

This suggests there is a problem with my program data not being updated or rebuilt despite successful daily calls.

Is this in any way linked with the above mentioned problem as I have never previously experienced GC and Indexing running way behind a successful daily call.


----------



## OzSat

It is possible that rather than just today's new data not being available (which if correct would set Data To date to Sunday 27th) - that no data is downloading at all.

Sucessful downloads yesterday should have set Data To date to Saturday 26th May.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> It is possible that rather than just today's new data not being available (which if correct would set Data To date to Sunday 27th) - that no data is downloading at all.
> 
> Sucessful downloads yesterday should have set Data To date to Saturday 26th May.


My "Data To" date is Friday 25th May but my last Garbage Collection and Guide Data Index are on Sunday 29th April and my data runs out on 16th May.

Time for a soft and hard machine reboot and another daily call perhaps to see if this alters things.


----------



## OzSat

Please post any further discussion in Guide data problems


----------



## staffie2001uk

Channel: MORE4
Platform: Freeview
Date: Sun 13th May 19:00
Programme: West Wing 

Episode shown as "In the shadow of two gunmen" 

This was the first episode of the current series and I'm pretty sure they aren't repeating it in the middle of the series. Only really matters as I have to remember not to let tracker delete it, but it is incorect. 

Ta.


----------



## cwaring

Interestingly, DigiGuide has the same 'error' but has Ep20 the week after. If they _were_ going to miss Ep19 out for some reason, why stick a different one in it's place and not just miss it out?


----------



## Mike B

Channel: E4/E4+1
Platform: Freeview
Date: Tuesday 8th May, 21:00/22:00
Programme: What About Brian

Genre for this programme seems to be 'Drag Racing'


----------



## Foxy

Channel: BBC2SCO
Platform: Freeview
Date: Friday 11th May, 23:00 onwards

I was going to report this as a "Later with Jools Holland" SP pass problem, since my recording of last week's show was seriously curtailed, but I seem to have a listing problem for Friday night. My paper copy of the RT, RT Online & the BBC site show the following listings.


> From BBC.CO.UK
> 
> 11:00 pm Newsnight Review
> 11:35 pm Later with Jools Holland
> 12:35 am Film: Out Cold
> 02:00 am Star Trek : Return to Tomorrow
> 02:50 am Star Trek : Patterns of Force


My Tivo is showing


> 11:00 pm Newsnight Review
> 11:35 pm Later with Jools Holland
> 12:00 am Snooker : Coverage of the 2007 World Championship (I thought this finished last weekend?)
> 02:50 am Star Trek : Patterns of Force


The following week's listings show Jules at 1hr & 2 Star Treks.

--
Fixed as of this morning's daily call!


----------



## AMc

FWIW Tivo/Tribune appear to be a bit confused.

BBC2 Freeview 
NR13 Norwich
Last successful call Wednesday 9th May at 05:26
Prog. Guide Data to: Tuesday 29th May 2007
My Tivo has


> 21:00 Timewatch Gladiator Graveyard
> 21:50 A Portrait of the Dales A Portrait of the Dales
> 22:00 Balderdash and Piffle One Sandwich Short of a Picnic
> 22:30 Newsnight UNKNOWN
> 23:00 Newsnight Review UNKNOWN
> 23:35 Later with Jools Holland UNKNOWN
> 02:00 Star Trek Return to Tomorrow
> 02:50 Star Trek Patterns of Force
> 03:40 Malcolm in the Middle Malcolm Dates a Family
> 04:06 SIGN OFF UNKNOWN


Though my Season Pass for Jools has picked up the programme as being one hour it's not showing anything after it until Star Trek at 2am.


----------



## OzSat

AMc said:


> FWIW Tivo/Tribune appear to be a bit confused.
> 
> BBC2 Freeview
> NR13 Norwich
> Last successful call Wednesday 9th May at 05:26
> Prog. Guide Data to: Tuesday 29th May 2007
> My Tivo has ...
> Though my Season Pass for Jools has picked up the programme as being one hour it's not showing anything after it until Star Trek at 2am.


This looks to be a problem with your TiVo.

BBC2 Scotland has a wrong programme listed - but BBC2 Freeview is correctly listing.


----------



## SRB

For BBC2 NI 15/5/07 TiVo Guide shows :

12:00 Daily Politics
12:30 Working Lunch

In fact on BBC2 NI 12:00 - 13:00 was Stormont Live.


----------



## cwaring

*Programme:* ER
*Channel:* Channel 4
*Day/Time:* Monday 21st May, 2007 10pm
*Problem:* Won't be recorded.

If it's "no longer in the programme guide" how come it's listed in the SP manager?


















(I hope I don't have that corrupted DB problem,'cos that would really suck! 

Incidently, the 'clash' indicated is "Heroes" which is set to record as it thinks ER (the higher SP) is not on.


----------



## cwaring

BBC1 running late now...... well, probably now that the footy's into extra time 

Discussion here please: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5167755


----------



## cwaring

Here's a couple of 'heads-up' for Tuesday.

"Working Lunch" on BBC2 has the very odd start-time of *12:34pm*. Huh? Five mins start-padding will take care of that.

Also, those with an SP for "CSI" should check it out at mine was refusing to record this week's ep. (9pm on five).

That is all


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> "Working Lunch" on BBC2 has the very odd start-time of *12:34pm*. Huh? Five mins start-padding will take care of that.


You mean somebody actually records Working Lunch?  

I thought programs like Working Lunch were what Live Tv viewing was invented for. 

EDIT - This post will self destruct in 20 minutes as I just remembered that Ozsat doesn't like any comments in this thread. Although I think its mainly Tribune bashing and/or effectiveness of Ozsat liaison with Tribune bashing to which he most objects.


----------



## cwaring

I've only just realised that my Tivo has not recorded "ER" for the last two weeks  *(Channel 4, Mondays, 10pm)* even though it has a higher priority than "Heroes" which is on at the same time on Sci-Fi.

I suspect it's an OAD thing as this week's is given as *Thu 3rd May 2007*. Don't know about last weeks as, of course, it's not available anymore.

Luckily I can catch this weeks on Thursday night on E4+1 @ 10pm. (House @ 9pm on five!)

Yeah, I know I shouldn't use the FROSP but it has worked perfectly up until, well, last week I assume


----------



## Mark Bennett

Callsign: Motors TV
Programme Name: Various - all around the Le Mans 24 Hours (see below)
Date/Time: 9th June through 16th June
Problem: See below

Too many instances to list... But almost everything for the upcoming Le Mans 24 Hours (for cars) on Motors TV is currently incorrectly showing as "24 Heurs du Mans Moto" (which is not cars, but bikes)

All descriptions state "A look back into the 2007 Le Mans 24 Hours motorbike race, with a special insight into the brand new MV AGUSTA - Motors TV Team." This has an incorrect OAD of 5th May.
In actual fact the various programmes are variously Scruitineering, Qualifying, the race itself...etc

Digiguide appear to have the correct descriptions and programme titles.

It looks as if Tribune have seen "Le Mans" and given everything the description/title from the bike race held earlier this year.


----------



## pmk

A new series called "Tough Gig" starts on ITV1 on 12 June 2007 at 22:00 (repeated 15 June 2007 at 23:00).

The guide data is currently set to a programme name of "Frank Skinner's Tough Gig" with no episode name. 

The programme name should be "Tough Gig" with episode details of "Frank Skinner". 

I think there are 6 episodes in the series so episode 2 can then have the episode name of the the person taking part (e.g. Dara O'Brien - or whoever it actually is)


----------



## CarlWalters

Callsign: ITV4
Programme Name: The Larry Sanders Show
Date/Time:
Problemrogramme descriptions do not match programme content.

This seems to be true of all the episodes I've seen over the last few weeks (I'm not complaining too much because at least someone is showing this sublime comedy again). 

Interestingly thoughboth TiVoWeb and Digiguide descriptions match - perhaps ITV4 are supplying duff information?


----------



## Benedict

Platform: Sky & Freeview
Callsign: BBC1NTH
Date: 7 June 2007
Time: 7:30pm

Problem: Programme listed as "Christa Does Bollywood" - should be "EastEnders"


----------



## OzSat

Benedict said:


> Platform: Sky & Freeview
> Callsign: BBC1NTH
> Date: 7 June 2007
> Time: 7:30pm
> 
> Problem: Programme listed as "Christa Does Bollywood" - should be "EastEnders"


TiVo has the published listings - Digiguide also lists 'Christa Does Bollywood'


----------



## slimjime17

Channel: Hallmark
Platform: VM Cable
Date: Fri 15th Jun
Programme:One Man's Terrorist

Looks like my season pass for jericho will not record this episode.


----------



## Ashley

slimjime17 said:


> Channel: Hallmark
> Platform: VM Cable
> Date: Fri 15th Jun
> Programme:One Man's Terrorist
> 
> Looks like my season pass for jericho will not record this episode.


Same problem here on Sky. Also for the following Friday.
Looks like they are not flagged as part of a season.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

cwaring said:


> Also, those with an SP for "CSI" should check it out at mine was refusing to record this week's ep. (9pm on five).


Channel: 5
Platform: VM Cable
Date: Sat 9th June
Programme:CSI:NY
Problem: FRO SP not picking it up.

My FRO CSI:NY SP has failed to record for the last few weeks.
There is a similar problem with CSI on Tuesday nights, a FRO SP is not being recorded then either.


----------



## animmo

*Callsign:* BBC2
*Programme Name:* Coast
*Date/Time:* Sat 23rd June 20:30
*Problem:* Duration should be 60 mins, but Tivo has 30 mins

Tivo shows that this episode is only 30 mins long, but both the BBC and Sky websites confirm that it is 60 mins (20:30 - 21:30). This ties in with the fact that it's a repeat of last Sunday's episode which was 60 mins long.


----------



## steveroe

BBC2, "Paris", Tuesday 26th June. Freeview

Unable to set a season pass for this 3 part series.


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *BBC3* 
Programme Name:*Doctor Who Confidential* 
Date/Time: *Saturday 23rd June 8:00pm - 8:45pm* 
Problem: *Not in Tivo's Guide Data*

Tivo has the hour long Glastonbury episode, which starts at 7:00pm, as being 1 hour 45minutes in length.

*[Edit]* Never mind Doctor Who versus The Master, here's Episode 2 of Doctor Who versus Michael Eavis.

Callsign: *BBC3* 
Programme Name:*Doctor Who (Repeat)* 
Date/Time: *Sunday 24th June 8:00pm - 8:45pm* 
Problem: *Not in Tivo's Guide Data*

You guessed it...
Tivo has the hour long Glastonbury episode, which starts at 7:00pm, as being 1 hour 45minutes in length.


----------



## RichardJH

FYI Digiguide has Glastonbury from 20:00 to 00:30 4.5 hours long


----------



## OzSat

My Digiguide as DWC at 8pm - so it may be a late change to DWC


----------



## RichardJH

There is a difference between Digiguide PC version and the web version


----------



## cwaring

Interestingly, it _is now_ in the Programme Guide yet my Tivo was not going to recording "because it is no longer in the Programme Guide"  Huh? 

Had to set it myself or I would have got "Casualty" instead.

Of course, here on VM it wouldn't really matter as both are usually on the "Catch Up TV" VOD system anyway


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Of course, here on VM it wouldn't really matter as both are usually on the "Catch Up TV" VOD system anyway


How long is the "Catch Up TV" available for though? Probably only a few days?


----------



## cwaring

A week.


----------



## cwaring

PMSL  End of discussion, I think.


----------



## cwaring

If you have a SP for "Home & Away" on FiveLife (VM Ch. 186) and also one for the show on five (105) then instead of getting one new episode a day, you'll get both the 6:30pm 'first-run' showing on life and then the 'repeat' on five at 6pm. Which, of course, is completely pointless 

The programmes do share the same TMSID so it's not that.

Could do with looking into.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> The programmes do share the same TMSID so it's not that.
> 
> Could do with looking into.


But SP's are channel specific so I believe the 28 day rule won't apply when the program is being repeated on a different channel within that time?


----------



## cwaring

It's very unlikely to help anyone who doesn't already know (ie are watching their TV right now) but anyone with a recording set for after 10pm on BBC1 (eg Medium) should, if they can, add about 30 mins to their recordings as the "Concert For Diana" has massively over-run its slot.


----------



## pmk

Date: Monday 9 July 2007 at 21:00
Channel: FIVE
Problem: Should be My Brilliant Brain and not My Brilliant Britain


----------



## PhilG

Platform: Sky
Callsign: ITV3

Problem: Programme "Jeeves and Wooster" - all episodes appear to be the same causing multiple recordings to fall foul of the 28 day rule 

However, I have noticed that the TMS IDs of the programs ARE all different and I was under the impression that's what Tivo uses to determine whether two programs are the "same" or not, so I am not 100% sure what the problem is really


----------



## cwaring

This is an 'anomoly' rather than an 'error' but I thought it worth pointing out 

This Saturday , July 14th, BBC3 are showing 5 back-to-back episodes of a NEW "Neighbours Revealed" (behind the scenes on Ramsay Street). 

Fine so far, but here's the thing.

Although the first showings 20:25-22:50 are listed individually, the repeats (01:20-03:30) are listed in one block and titled "Neighbours Documentaries".

Just thought I'd mention it as I only found out because of a clash with one of the earlier episodes.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> This is an 'anomoly' rather than an 'error' but I thought it worth pointing out


It strikes me this is in fact an error and not an anomaly. The first set of listings is correct and the one summarised as Neighbours Documentaries is clearly incorrect. It would be interesting to know whether the BBC or Tribune is responsible for the creation of the anomalous (aka erroneous) data.


----------



## jrg

Callsign: Film4
Programme Name: (The) Swimming Pool
Date/Time: Sunday 15 July, 22.55 (and Film4+1 at 23.55)
Problem: Description is for a 1969 film "The Swimming Pool", but TV listings elsewhere say it is the 2003 film "Swimming Pool".


----------



## cwaring

Just for information, DigiGuide has latter listing too.


----------



## Automan

Callsign:ITV1+1 (Sky Digital Platform)
Programme Name:GMTV
Date/Time:Evey Week Day Morning
Problem:GMTV not shown on +1 channel instead kids programs including New Captain Scarlet.

Automan.


----------



## cwaring

A number of programmes are not able to be repeated on the ITVn+1 channels 'for legal reasons'. As GMTV is technically not an 'ITV' show, this might be something to do with it.

Don't know for sure. Just a guess 

(This message for diagnostics and FYI, not discussion)


----------



## Automan

Callsign:UKTV GOLD (Sky Digital)
Programme Name: Fantasy Island
Date/Time: 16/07/2007 12:00
Problem: Record all programs only seems to get this one episode.

A search for "Fantasy Island" list the program twice on UK Gold and the +1.

I assume this is the problem?

Automan.


----------



## cwaring

CSI: Miami
On: five
Date: Tuesday 17th July 2007 
Time: 21:00 
"Rio" Series 5, episode 1.

Smallville
On: E4 
Date: Sunday 22nd July 2007 
Time: 21:00 
"Zod" Series 6, episode 1

Neither of these shows will be picked up with a FROSP as the OAD is wrong.


----------



## daveh

Navy NCIS
On FXUK and FX Plus

I'll try again for the third time,hopefully using the correct terminology this time. 

All Series 4 episodes are not being picked up with a FROSP as the OAD is wrong.
Presumably when first shown in US not UK.


----------



## slimjime17

Hallmark has had alot of errors over the past two weeks, here is today's listing:

Hallmark: -

06:00 MCLEOD'S DAUGHTERS IV (2004)
07:00 DIAGNOSIS MURDER I (1993)
08:00 IN A CLASS OF HIS OWN (1999)
10:00 JUDGING AMY III (2001)
11:00 DIAGNOSIS MURDER I (1993)
12:00 TOUCHED BY AN ANGEL VIII (2001)
13:00 STONE UNDERCOVER - FOR THE MONEY (2002)
15:00 TO SIR WITH LOVE II (1994)
17:00 TOUCHED BY AN ANGEL VIII (2001)
18:00 JUDGING AMY III (2001)
19:00 HOUSE - SEASON 2 (2005)
20:00 LAW & ORDER: CRIMINAL INTENT III (2003)
21:00 LAW & ORDER XIII (2002)
22:00 LAW & ORDER: SPECIAL VICTIMS UNIT IV (2002)
23:00 LAW & ORDER: CRIMINAL INTENT III (2003)
00:00 LAW & ORDER XIII (2002)
01:00 LAW & ORDER: SPECIAL VICTIMS UNIT IV (2002)
02:00 HOUSE - SEASON 2 (2005)
03:00 DISTRICT, THE - SEASON 2 (2001)
04:00 MACSHAYNE: WINNER TAKES IT ALL (1993)

Tivo: -

06:00 McLeod's Daughters Every Breath You Take 
07:00 Touched by an Angel The Birthday Present  
08:00 In a Class of His Own In a Class of His Own 
10:00 Judging Amy Who Shot Dick? 
11:00 Diagnosis Murder Guardian Angel 
12:00 Rachael Ray Law & Order Day  
13:00 Tom Stone For the Money 
15:00 Samaritan: The Mitch Snyder Story Samaritan: The Mitch Snyder Story 
17:00 Rachael Ray How to Do Anything  
18:00 Judging Amy Who Shot Dick? 
19:00 The District Foreign Affair 
20:00 House Humpty Dumpty
21:00 Law & Order Shangri-La  
22:00 Law & Order: Special Victims Unit Vulnerable 
23:00 Law and Order: Criminal Intent Happy Family

Please check the listings for this channel


----------



## slimjime17

slimjime17 said:


> Hallmark has had alot of errors over the past two weeks, here is today's listing:
> 
> Hallmark: -
> 
> 06:00 MCLEOD'S DAUGHTERS IV (2004)
> 07:00 DIAGNOSIS MURDER I (1993)
> 08:00 IN A CLASS OF HIS OWN (1999)
> 10:00 JUDGING AMY III (2001)
> 11:00 DIAGNOSIS MURDER I (1993)
> 12:00 TOUCHED BY AN ANGEL VIII (2001)
> 13:00 STONE UNDERCOVER - FOR THE MONEY (2002)
> 15:00 TO SIR WITH LOVE II (1994)
> 17:00 TOUCHED BY AN ANGEL VIII (2001)
> 18:00 JUDGING AMY III (2001)
> 19:00 HOUSE - SEASON 2 (2005)
> 20:00 LAW & ORDER: CRIMINAL INTENT III (2003)
> 21:00 LAW & ORDER XIII (2002)
> 22:00 LAW & ORDER: SPECIAL VICTIMS UNIT IV (2002)
> 23:00 LAW & ORDER: CRIMINAL INTENT III (2003)
> 00:00 LAW & ORDER XIII (2002)
> 01:00 LAW & ORDER: SPECIAL VICTIMS UNIT IV (2002)
> 02:00 HOUSE - SEASON 2 (2005)
> 03:00 DISTRICT, THE - SEASON 2 (2001)
> 04:00 MACSHAYNE: WINNER TAKES IT ALL (1993)
> 
> Tivo: -
> 
> 06:00 McLeod's Daughters Every Breath You Take
> 07:00 Touched by an Angel The Birthday Present
> 08:00 In a Class of His Own In a Class of His Own
> 10:00 Judging Amy Who Shot Dick?
> 11:00 Diagnosis Murder Guardian Angel
> 12:00 Rachael Ray Law & Order Day
> 13:00 Tom Stone For the Money
> 15:00 Samaritan: The Mitch Snyder Story Samaritan: The Mitch Snyder Story
> 17:00 Rachael Ray How to Do Anything
> 18:00 Judging Amy Who Shot Dick?
> 19:00 The District Foreign Affair
> 20:00 House Humpty Dumpty
> 21:00 Law & Order Shangri-La
> 22:00 Law & Order: Special Victims Unit Vulnerable
> 23:00 Law and Order: Criminal Intent Happy Family
> 
> Please check the listings for this channel


Again today.


----------



## slimjime17

Hallmark channel wrong again today.

For example, Tivo has 'The District' on at 7pm.

The District is not even on today.


----------



## OzSat

Hallmark should be fixed in tonight's update


----------



## cwaring

... BBC1 now running approx. 15 mins late so add hard padding accordingly.


----------



## slimjime17

ozsat said:


> Hallmark should be fixed in tonight's update


No it's not, today for example.

Hallmark website tv listing: -

19:00 HOUSE - SEASON 2 (2005)
20:00 LAW & ORDER: CRIMINAL INTENT III (2003)

Tivo listing for today (VM, London East)

 19:00 The District To Serve and Protect 
20:00 House Spin


----------



## Foxy

Callsign:BBC4 
Programme Name: Atom 
Date/Time: 26/07/2007 21:00 & Repeats 

Callsign:BBC4 
Programme Name: Atom 
Date/Time: 02/08/2007 21:00 & Repeats 

Problem: This is a new 3 part series. The episodes are being shown as separate programs.

Now shown as a series! Many thanks!


----------



## JNLister

Another Brady Sequel (follow up to the Brady Bunch Movie) on Sky Movies is being listed as Another Bad Sequel.

I suspect this may not be an uninentional error!


----------



## OzSat

JNLister said:


> Another Brady Sequel (follow up to the Brady Bunch Movie) on Sky Movies is being listed as Another Bad Sequel.
> 
> I suspect this may not be an uninentional error!


I can not find any reference to 'Another Bad Sequel' or 'Another Brady Sequel'

The follow up to the Brady Bunch Movie - A Very Brady Sequel - is listing correctly.

Unless there is something I'm missing - can you provide the transmission details of the error?


----------



## JudyB

It's clearly too late to fix the first of these, but since the same problem also happens next week:

Callsign: LivingTV2 (Sky Digital)
Programme Name: The Amazing Race
Date: 30th July 2007
Time: 21:00

Callsign: LivingTV2 (Sky Digital)
Programme Name: The Amazing Race
Date: 6th August 2007
Time: 21:00

Problem: Incorrect listing. Tivo shows "To Be Announced" instead of The Amazing Race.

Oddly the listings seem to be correct again by 13th August, when our Season Pass does think that it will record this at 21:00.


----------



## Paul_J

Last Night 1/7/07 
Sky 1
21:00

Tivo Listing showed Standoff
Actual Bradcast Bones
Not sure what happened here but I have set a recording for next week on Sky 3 as this seems to be where they repeat standoff. Just wanted make sure this is picked up for next week when I will not be arround to fix this.


----------



## CouchPotato

BBC2SCD
Heroes
2/8/07, 6/8/07, 8/8/07 and more

This is a new series for BBC2, and yet the Original Air Date is showing Feb/Mar 07. I presume these were the original air dates in the USA. Only noticed when it didn't start recording tonight's episode, lucky I was in the hose to catch it...

cp


----------



## b166er

CouchPotato said:


> BBC2SCD
> Heroes
> 2/8/07, 6/8/07, 8/8/07 and more
> 
> This is a new series for BBC2, and yet the Original Air Date is showing Feb/Mar 07. I presume these were the original air dates in the USA. Only noticed when it didn't start recording tonight's episode, lucky I was in the hose to catch it...
> 
> cp


That 2/8/07 is 2nd of August (original BBC2 UK airdate I would guess). The original US air dates for the early episodes of Heroes was September/October 2006. I don't think UK TiVo's ever use U.S. style dates mm/dd/yy.


----------



## steveroe

CouchPotato said:


> BBC2SCD
> Heroes
> 2/8/07, 6/8/07, 8/8/07 and more
> 
> This is a new series for BBC2, and yet the Original Air Date is showing Feb/Mar 07. I presume these were the original air dates in the USA. Only noticed when it didn't start recording tonight's episode, lucky I was in the hose to catch it...


The policy that is usually applied is to use the OAD when it was first shown in the UK market, in this case it should be the dates when it was shown on the Sci-Fi channel.


----------



## mrtickle

CouchPotato said:


> BBC2SCD
> Heroes
> 2/8/07, 6/8/07, 8/8/07 and more
> 
> This is a new series for BBC2, and yet the Original Air Date is showing Feb/Mar 07.


"Yet?" If you read the FAQ you'll see why you should not have set a "First Run Only" SP (the only feature to use this data) for this series, but briefly:
(a) BBC2 is not showing an a selection of repeats and selection of new episodes mixed in together. If they were then that would be the ONLY time you need to use, and should even consider using, the "First Run Only" feature. One real example is Sky One's showings of the Simpsons.
(b) The OAD is set once for the UK data, which is for the first UK channel that broadcasts the series, in this case the Sci-Fi channel. It isn't changed for every new broadcaster. (For season 2 it'll be the BBC2 broadcast dates)
(c) the dates in question are indeed February and March 2007 which is correct for the UK, but see (a) for why you never need to use them.
(d) all dates in the TiVo UI are dd/mm which is half-way towards my baseline standard of dd/mmm (using 3-letter month names removes 100% of the doubt). If you use my TiVoweb modules (or other people's) you can have "Mon 26th Feb 2007" style dates which is even nicer 



> I presume these were the original air dates in the USA. Only noticed when it didn't start recording tonight's episode, lucky I was in the hose to catch it...


Well, make sure you turn off "First Run Only" on all of your Season Passes except the Simpsons (but only if you record it from Sky One), so that this doesn't catch you out again! And next time why not check the ToDo list once in a while, that's what it's for ;-)

</delurk>


----------



## JudyB

mrtickle said:


> Originally Posted by CouchPotato
> BBC2SCD
> Heroes
> 2/8/07, 6/8/07, 8/8/07 and more
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> This is a new series for BBC2, and yet the Original Air Date is showing Feb/Mar 07. "(c) the dates in question are indeed February and March 2007 which is correct for the UK, but see (a) for why you never need to use them.
Click to expand...

Are you sure that these dates are mm/dd/yy ?
If you are saying that "2/8/07" is 8th February, then the OAD is wrong. Heroes only started in the UK on 19th February...


----------



## mrtickle

JudyB said:


> Are you sure that these dates are mm/dd/yy ?


Yes. Not least because TiVoweb displays them wordily as in my post above and all doubt is removed.



JudyB said:


> If you are saying that "2/8/07" is 8th February, then the OAD is wrong.


See all of the posts above, and the FAQ, for why it just does not matter one jot that the OAD may or may not be wrong.



JudyB said:


> Heroes only started in the UK on 19th February...


I was not the person who complained. The current guide data starts with "One Giant Leap", episode 103 which has an OAD of Mon 26th Feb 2007. (It's BBC2's Sunday night repeat). If you want to write it another way be my guest - it is really stored as 13570 - and it's probably the correct UK Sci-Fi broadcast date, but see above for why it doesn't matter!


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *BBC2* 
Programme Name: *Still Game* 
Date/Time: *Thursday 9th Aug 10:00pm* 
Problem: *Wrongly flagged as duplicate.*

This episode has been given the same data as the 2nd Aug episode, and therefore will not be recorded by the Season Pass due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## CouchPotato

mrtickle said:


> ...
> (b) The OAD is set once for the UK data, which is for the first UK channel that broadcasts the series, in this case the Sci-Fi channel. It isn't changed for every new broadcaster. (For season 2 it'll be the BBC2 broadcast dates)
> ...
> </delurk>


D'oh. Spent too long in the States, just assumed the date format was US style. Thanks for the clarification (and the tutorial )

cp


----------



## DuncanCorps

Callsign: POPTV (SG3 Sky Digital channel 619)
Programme Name: Transformers / Transformers Energon
Date/Time: All 
Problem:

This is actually the original cartoon "Transformers" (no subtitle suffix!) from the 1980s, not Transformers: Energon from 2004. Different programme.

Also, the schedule is wrong every day. Judging by the channel banners, I think Sky is getting more accurate schedule information. For 5 August 2007, Sky's web site's TV guide has Transformers at;

* 03:20-03:45
* 03:45-04:10
* 18:00-18:30
* 19:00-19:30
* 19:30-20:00
* 22:00-22:25

... while TiVo instead has Transformers: Energon at;

* 14:00-14:30
* 14:30-15:00
* 18:00-18:30
* 19:00-19:30
* 22:00-22:25

Sky also get proper episode names and synopsis. Synopsii. Synopses. Whatever...

This is a small, low budget channel so it doesn't surprise me, but it would be nice to have it corrected.

Yes, I'm a sucker for nostalgia from my youth...


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: SKYONE / SKYTWO
Programme Name: The 4400
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

The description is slightly different which seems to have split an episode into different versions, EP6652145041 and EP6652145042 when they should both have the same TmsID.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 SKYONE  	Tue 14th Aug	21:00	EP6652145041	True	Sun 29th Jul 2007	Yes	"Till We Have Built Our Jerusalem"
  2 SKYTWO  	Wed 15th Aug	22:00	[color=red][b]EP6652145042[/b][/color]	True	Sun 29th Jul 2007	Yes	"Till We Have Built Our Jerusalem"
  3 SKYTWO  	Sat 18th Aug	22:00	[color=red][b]EP6652145042[/b][/color]	True	Sun 29th Jul 2007	Yes	"Till We Have Built Our Jerusalem"

========================

Channel Callsign: NATGEO / NATG1
Programme Name: MegaStructures
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

Same problem as above. "Built from Brick" has been split into EP6830725071 and EP6830725070, and a Season Pass will record both instead of one.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 NATGEO  	Sun 19th Aug	21:00	EP6830725071	True	Sun 19th Aug 2007	Yes	"Built from Brick"
  2 NATG1   	Sun 19th Aug	22:00	EP6830725071	True	Sun 19th Aug 2007	Yes	"Built from Brick"
  3 NATGEO  	Thu 23rd Aug	21:00	EP6830725071	True	Sun 19th Aug 2007	Yes	"Built from Brick"
  4 NATG1   	Thu 23rd Aug	22:00	EP6830725071	True	Sun 19th Aug 2007	Yes	"Built from Brick"
  5 NATGEO  	Mon 27th Aug	01:00	[color=red][b]EP6830725070[/b][/color]	True	Mon 27th Aug 2007	Yes	"Built from Brick"

========================

Channel Callsign: MORE4 / MORE4P1
Programme Name: The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

A slightly different problem - the TmsID is just wrong in rows 7 and 8 below. It should be EP5302085475 in those timeslots. A Season Pass will record the false duplicate.

(I have used Episode titles to clarify which episode is which, as it's confusing with this programme. We in the UK see the previous day's USA episode, at times before and after midnight)



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 MORE4   	Tue 14th Aug	20:30	EP5302085474	True	Tue 14th Aug 2007	Yes	"Mon 13th USA"
  2 MORE4P1 	Tue 14th Aug	21:30	EP5302085474	True	Tue 14th Aug 2007	Yes	"Mon 13th USA"
  3 MORE4   	Wed 15th Aug	00:55	EP5302085474	True	Tue 14th Aug 2007	Yes	"Mon 13th USA"
  4 MORE4P1 	Wed 15th Aug	01:55	EP5302085474	True	Tue 14th Aug 2007	Yes	"Mon 13th USA"
  5 MORE4   	Wed 15th Aug	20:30	EP5302085475	True	Wed 15th Aug 2007	Yes	"Tue 14th USA"
  6 MORE4P1 	Wed 15th Aug	21:30	EP5302085475	True	Wed 15th Aug 2007	Yes	"Tue 14th USA"
  7 MORE4   	Thu 16th Aug	00:30	[color=red][b]EP5302085217[/b][/color]	True	Wed 15th Aug 2007	Yes	"Tue 14th USA (dup)"
  8 MORE4P1 	Thu 16th Aug	01:30	[color=red][b]EP5302085217[/b][/color]	True	Wed 15th Aug 2007	Yes	"Tue 14th USA (dup)"
  9 MORE4   	Thu 16th Aug	20:30	EP5302085476	True	Thu 16th Aug 2007	Yes	"Wed 15th USA"
 10 MORE4P1 	Thu 16th Aug	21:30	EP5302085476	True	Thu 16th Aug 2007	Yes	"Wed 15th USA"
 11 MORE4   	Fri 17th Aug	01:00	EP5302085476	True	Thu 16th Aug 2007	Yes	"Wed 15th USA"
 12 MORE4P1 	Fri 17th Aug	02:00	EP5302085476	True	Thu 16th Aug 2007	Yes	"Wed 15th USA"


----------



## jrg

Callsign: BBC4
Programme Name: "Secret Life of the Motorway"
Date/Time: (various) first showings - Tue	21st Aug 21:00, Wed 22nd Aug 21:00, Thu 23rd Aug 21:00
Problem: three episodes each seem to have their own series code.


----------



## jrg

Callsign: BBC4
Programme Name: "The Enemies of Reason"
Date/Time: Mon 13th Aug 20:00, Mon 20th Aug 20:00
Problem: second part/episode is listed as a seperate series, called "The Enemies of Reason: The Irrational Health Service"


----------



## Andy Leitch

Too late to fix...for info only.

Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: Match Of The Day 2
Date/Time: Sunday 12/08 22:45
Problem: Wrong programme listed

Not limited to a TiVo problem as Digiguide has same error.

Programme is listed as Match Of The Day ie. the Saturday night edition but it is the Sunday edition with Adrian Chiles, so a MOTD2 SP will not record it.

From Digiguide....

_SPORT: Match of The Day
On: BBC 2 Scotland (Digital) (102) 
Date: Sunday 12th August 2007 (starting this evening)
Time: 22:45 to 23:45 (1 hour long)

Gary Lineker presents highlights from the opening day of the Premier League season, with expert analysis from Alan Hansen and Alan Shearer. Big-spending Liverpool will be hoping new signings Fernando Torres, Andriy Voronin and Yossi Benayoun have an immediate impact at Aston Villa. Sunderland's Roy Keane begins life as a Premier League manager with the visit of Tottenham, while another high-profile manager, Sven-Goran Eriksson, takes his Manchester City side to West Ham._

From BBC website listings...

_Match of the Day 2

Sun 12 Aug, 10:45 pm - 11:45 pm 60mins

Adrian Chiles is joined by Alan Shearer and Lee Dixon for highlights of todays three games in the Barclays Premier League - Manchester United, Chelsea and Arsenal all get their league campaigns underway. United begin their title defence at home to Reading, while Chelsea host newly-promoted Birmingham. And there's a London derby at the Emirates Stadium, where Arsenal start life without Thierry Henry against Fulham. _


----------



## AENG

I love my TiVos. Like the rest of you, I'm sure, my viewing (and listening) habits were transfomed and I was free to get on with other things instead of slavishly having to follow the whims of the schedulers. But, my, can't the combined efforts of TiVo/broadcaster/Tribune be frustrating?  

There are 3 episodes of Motorway (RT). EPG lists them as individual programmes, not episodes, in the wrong order (2,3,1), with "also availables" as follows:
1/3 at 0110 22/8, 0310 22/8 & 2240 24/8
2/3 at 2300 22/8, 0250 23/8 & 2340 24/8
3/3 at 0000 24/8, 0300 24/8 & 0040 25/8

Making sense of that lot and having to avoid clashes and duplication by manual selection of what to record taxes my aged brain more than somewhat - I had to plot it out on paper first to stand a chance. RT doesn't help any by letting days go past midnight.
I suppose I could have waited to see if a season pass became an option but by then I might have forgotten what I wanted to watch in the first place  

Cheers
Alan


----------



## mrtickle

I've only just seen this to check, but it looks as if the Tribune pixies have fixed the problem in the meantime? What I have now on my TiVo is 3 different episodes, in a series (season passable), with different descriptions for each ep albeit without episode titles:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC4    	Tue 21st Aug	21:00	EP7783085000	True	Tue 21st Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (1/3)
  2 BBC4    	Wed 22nd Aug	01:10	EP7783085000	True	Tue 21st Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (1/3)
  3 BBC4    	Wed 22nd Aug	03:10	EP7783085000	True	Tue 21st Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (1/3)

  4 BBC4    	Wed 22nd Aug	21:00	EP7783085001	True	Wed 22nd Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (2/3)
  5 BBC4    	Wed 22nd Aug	23:00	EP7783085001	True	Wed 22nd Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (2/3)
  6 BBC4    	Thu 23rd Aug	02:50	EP7783085001	True	Wed 22nd Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (2/3)

  7 BBC4    	Thu 23rd Aug	21:00	EP7783085002	True	Thu 23rd Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (3/3)
  8 BBC4    	Fri 24th Aug	00:00	EP7783085002	True	Thu 23rd Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (3/3)
  9 BBC4    	Fri 24th Aug	03:00	EP7783085002	True	Thu 23rd Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (3/3)

 10 BBC4    	Fri 24th Aug	22:40	EP7783085000	True	Tue 21st Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (1/3)
 11 BBC4    	Fri 24th Aug	23:40	EP7783085001	True	Wed 22nd Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (2/3)
 12 BBC4    	Sat 25th Aug	00:40	EP7783085002	True	Thu 23rd Aug 2007	Yes	(no title) (3/3)

Does that match the radio times? Notice those (1/3), (2/3) flags - TiVoweb shows these parts of the data but the main TiVo UI doesn't. Seeing them is a good sign - it usually means that someone in Tribune knows that it's a "limited series" (ie only one "season") with a fixed number of episodes.


----------



## AENG

Thanks Mrtickle. Looks as if that ought to be OK now. I'll start again and report back.

Confirmed - SP now available and selects same showings as I had worked out (laboriously) by hand. RT episode tags agree.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBCR4FM
Programme Name: Armando Iannucci's Charm Offensive
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Friday 24th August 18:30
Problem type: Orphaned Season Pass; episode missing

The Saturday 25th repeat of the Fri 24th episode is in the data but the main programme is missing from the SH875607 series, "Armando Iannucci's Charm Offensive".



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBCR4FM 	Sat 25th Aug	12:30	SH8756070000	False	Wed 11th May 2005	No	(n/a)
  2 BBCR7   	Sun 26th Aug	22:00	EP8756075001	True	Fri 15th Dec 2006	No	(no title) (1/6)
  3 BBCR7   	Mon 27th Aug	03:00	EP8756075001	True	Fri 15th Dec 2006	No	(no title) (1/6)
  4 BBCR4FM 	Fri 31st Aug	18:30	SH8756070000	False	Wed 11th May 2005	No	(n/a)

The episode details are missing from the Radio 4 listings which is a bit of a shame; as they are present in the BBC7 listings. It's a new series on Radio 4 and other sources have better data.

The timeslot in question contains a strange series called "Armando Iannucci" (has some script at Tribune barfed encountering an apostraphe in a series title? The generic description for the below must be from a previous BBC7 repeat of his 1994 Radio 1 series):



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBCR4FM 	Fri 24th Aug	18:30	SH7754480000	False	Fri 24th Aug 2007	Yes	(n/a)


----------



## Diamond Mike

cwaring said:


> CSI: Miami
> On: five (and 5US)
> Date: Tuesday 17th July 2007
> Time: 21:00
> "Rio" Series 5, episode 1.
> 
> Neither of these shows will be picked up with a FROSP as the OAD is wrong.


I have missed all of the new series so far as OADs are the US ones. I had my season passes down as first run only in order to avoid the zillions of repeats from previous series.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Callsign: *BBC2*
Programme Name: *Crisis on Jimmy's Farm*
Date/Time: *Sat 1st Sep 17:55 - 18:55*
Problem: *Season Pass for series not available*

This is a new 4-part series but currently not able to book a season pass using the TiVo EPG.


----------



## richard_hamblen

Callsign: living & living + 1
Programme Name: CSI: crime scene investigation
Date/Time: fridays (and other repeate days in week) 
Problem:
series 7 is a first showing in UK (as far as I am aware!) 
episode 2 is this friday 31/8/07 - despite us first showing dates of 2006


----------



## cwaring

richard_hamblen said:


> series 7 is a first showing in UK (as far as I am aware!)


No. All CSI shows premier on five. That said, I don't think I used a FROSP when it was on five due to the OADs anyway


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: DISCOV / DISC1
Programme Name: Mythbusters
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: wrong episode data

There is a spate of mistakes in the Discovery data for Mythbusters. And there is a pattern, too - several old episodes (which are being repeated and already have Episode records at Tribune) have somehow been allocated new TmsIDs and marked as 1st Runs 



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
 62 DISCOV  	Tue 11th Sep	18:00	EP5576785114	True	Tue 11th Sep 2007	Yes	"More Myths Reopened"
 63 DISC1   	Tue 11th Sep	19:00	EP5576785114	True	Tue 11th Sep 2007	Yes	"More Myths Reopened"

No episode is called "More Myths Reopened" in any guide I can find. Here there is only a generic description. It is flagged as a 1stRun, but note that there are no more new "look back" episodes that Discovery hasn't shown yet.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
 78 DISCOV  	Thu 13th Sep	18:00	EP5576785083	True	Sun  3rd Dec 2006	No	(no title)
 79 DISC1   	Thu 13th Sep	19:00	EP5576785083	True	Sun  3rd Dec 2006	No	(no title)

Title should be "Diet Coke and Mentos", if the synopsis is correct, and that was the episode that was shown the last time that EP5576785083 was in the guide data.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
103 DISCOV  	Tue 18th Sep	11:00	EP5576785116	True	Tue 18th Sep 2007	Yes	"Mythbusters Reopened"
104 DISC1   	Tue 18th Sep	12:00	EP5576785116	True	Tue 18th Sep 2007	Yes	"Mythbusters Reopened"

Again, no title found which matches "Mythbusters Reopened". Extremely unlikely to be a new 1st Run in that timeslot. Could it be "Myths Reopened" [split arrow, Confederate Rocket, bullets underwater] from Season 4?



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
106 DISCOV  	Tue 18th Sep	18:00	EP5576785117	True	Tue 18th Sep 2007	Yes	"Concrete Glider"
107 DISC1   	Tue 18th Sep	19:00	EP5576785117	True	Tue 18th Sep 2007	Yes	"Concrete Glider"

Definitely not a 1st Run! "Concrete Glider" is an old episode, and EP5576785117 is a duplicate of the existing episode EP5576785085.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
122 DISCOV  	Thu 20th Sep	18:00	EP5576785118	True	Thu 20th Sep 2007	Yes	"More Myths Revisited"
123 DISC1   	Thu 20th Sep	19:00	EP5576785118	True	Thu 20th Sep 2007	Yes	"More Myths Revisited"

Definitely not a 1st Run! "More Myths Revisted" is an old episode, and EP5576785118 is a duplicate of the existing episode EP5576785089.

HTH, and thanks to the Tracker module for providing me with an archive of existing TmsIDs


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBCR4FM
Programme Name: Money Box Live
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBCR4FM 	Mon  3rd Sep	15:00	EP5129675005	True	Mon 16th Jan 2006	No	(no title)
  2 BBCR4FM 	Mon 10th Sep	15:00	EP5129675005	True	Mon 16th Jan 2006	No	(no title)

Each week's episode is EP5129675005 but they should be different (and ideally the OADs should match becaues it is a new live phone-in every week, they are not re-runs of the Mon 16th Jan 2006 phone-in!). A Season Pass won't work because it will not record more than 1 episode a month.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBC3
Programme Name: Doctor Who Confidential
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This SP is split again.

The original SP (861567 is the lower number, it was created first) contains:



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC3    	Fri 14th Sep	19:45	EP8615675039	True	Sat  9th Jun 2007	No	"Do You Remember the First Time?"

The clone SP contains:



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC3    	Mon  3rd Sep	19:45	EP8781995025	True	Sun  8th Apr 2007	No	"Stage Fright"
  2 BBC3    	Tue  4th Sep	19:45	EP8781995026	True	Sun 15th Apr 2007	No	"Are We There Yet?"
  3 BBC3    	Wed  5th Sep	19:45	EP8781995027	True	Sun 22nd Apr 2007	No	"A New York Story"
  4 BBC3    	Thu  6th Sep	19:45	EP8781995028	True	Sun 29th Apr 2007	No	"Making Manhattan"
  5 BBC3    	Mon 10th Sep	19:45	EP8781995029	True	Sun  6th May 2007	No	"Monsters Inc"
  6 BBC3    	Tue 11th Sep	19:45	EP8781995030	True	Sun 20th May 2007	No	"Space Craft"
  7 BBC3    	Wed 12th Sep	19:45	EP8781995031	True	Sun 27th May 2007	No	"Alter Ego"
  8 BBC3    	Thu 13th Sep	19:45	EP8781995032	True	Sun  3rd Jun 2007	No	"Bad Blood"


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: DISCOV / DISC1
Programme Name: Mythbusters
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: wrong episode data

Update: more to add to the previous report.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
120 DISCOV  	Fri 21st Sep	11:00	EP5576785109	True	Fri 21st Sep 2007	Yes	"Steam Cannon"
121 DISC1   	Fri 21st Sep	12:00	EP5576785109	True	Fri 21st Sep 2007	Yes	"Steam Cannon"

Definitely not a 1st Run! "Steam Cannon" is an old episode kka "Breakfast Cereal and Steam Cannon" aka "Archimedes Steam Cannon", and EP5576785109 is a duplicate of the existing episode EP5576785068.


----------



## OzSat

mrtickle said:


> Channel Callsign: BBC3
> Programme Name: Doctor Who Confidential
> Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
> Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes
> 
> This SP is split again.


This actually appears to be correct. Tribune use different SPs for the 15min and 45min versions - as the two are really different.

For some reason BBC3 is listing them all as the 15minute version except the last one which is they list as a 45 minute version.


----------



## Pete77

No listings currently available for any programs on the new Zone Romantica Ch146 on Sky. This despite pre-existing EPG data supply arrangements between Zone and Tribune on all other Zone channels and a clear statement from the Press Manager of Zone that they wish to provide their EPG listings for any organisation that requests them.

I would be grateful if Tribune could sort this out with its existing Zone EPG data supply contacts before I need to chase the matter any further at a higher level.


----------



## SRB

TiVo EPG listings for these channels are both incorrect, sky EPG listings are correct.


----------



## OzSat

SRB said:


> TiVo EPG listings for these channels are both incorrect, sky EPG listings are correct.


Schedules were released late and should be updated by Thursday.


----------



## mrtickle

ozsat said:


> This actually appears to be correct. Tribune use different SPs for the 15min and 45min versions - as the two are really different.
> 
> For some reason BBC3 is listing them all as the 15minute version except the last one which is they list as a 45 minute version.


Ah yes, sorry. I could've sworn I checked the lengths of those before I posted! Other than the fact that both series have the same title I suppose it's a sensible way of handling this series.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Channel Callsign: BBC2 SCD
Programme Name: Working Lunch
Date/Time of Airing: Weekdays usually 1230
Problem: Broken SP

My SP for Working Lunch did not record today's episode as '_the programme is no longer in the guide data_'

Had to set new SP for this programme.


----------



## richw

Looks like it got changed since yesterday. Working Lunch was still scheduled to record on my machine at 7am this morning, but disappeared in the update at 10:23.


----------



## cwaring

Interesting. My last call was *today at 00:43* and not only did today's record okay but the rest of this week _and_ next week's shows (Tues-Thurs only) are also set to record fine. Will see what happens tomorrow though; ie after next Daily Call


----------



## ColinYounger

Should the "Come Dine with Me" series shown daily (30 mins, Ch4) have a different ID from the Sunday version (~70 mins, Ch4)?

Currently my TiVo is recording the lot. I only want the Sunday one.


----------



## Gavin

Significant changes in the guide are causing no end of problems for me, 

A lot of regularly scheduled programs are reported as no longer in the guide.

For me the following are borked, I'm loathed to reset all the season passes at the moment knowing Tribune will usually fix them and leave me with a bunch or orphaned passes. It looks like generic data is being put in and then shifted around causing the problems, Not every episode in every series is affected, but enough that it's annoying and missing shows.

Sorry it's kinda hard to read its an export from Tivoweb, Working Lunch was also on the list but I put in another season pass before I realised it was more widespread.



Date Time Chan Program Episode Reason 
Wed 12th Sep 23:05 E4 What About Brian What About Temptations (19th Feb 2007) Dave's new boss turns out to be his former intern, and Brian's downstairs neighbours try to convince him to use his apartment for a party. no longer in program guide 

Thu 13th Sep 20:00 BBC1EAST What Not to Wear No Episode Title (13th Sep 2007) Lisa and Mica try to persuade some competitive sportswomen out of their tracksuits and into something more feminine. no longer in program guide 

Fri 14th Sep 19:45 BBC3 Doctor Who Confidential Do You Remember the First Time? ( 9th Jun 2007) David Tennant directs his very own edition, given complete control to film his personal account of the making of `Doctor Who' and to take a nostalgic voyage of discovery to find out the secret behind the programme's success. no longer in program guide 

Sat 15th Sep 21:00 FIVEUS Dirt No Episode Title ( 2nd Jan 2007) The ruthless tabloid editor of a gossip magazine is a master at using threats and blackmail get her story. no longer in program guide 

Sat 15th Sep 22:00 FIVEUS Dirt No Episode Title ( 2nd Jan 2007) The ruthless tabloid editor of a gossip magazine is a master at using threats and blackmail get her story. no longer in program guide 

Mon 17th Sep 11:00 C4 Ugly Betty No Episode Title ( 2nd Feb 2007) Following Betty Suarez, a seemingly plain, but smart secretary at fashion magazine Mode. no longer in program guide 

Tue 18th Sep 10:00 C4 Ugly Betty No Episode Title ( 2nd Feb 2007) Following Betty Suarez, a seemingly plain, but smart secretary at fashion magazine Mode. no longer in program guide 

Tue 18th Sep 10:55 C4 Ugly Betty No Episode Title ( 2nd Feb 2007) Following Betty Suarez, a seemingly plain, but smart secretary at fashion magazine Mode. no longer in program guide 

Wed 19th Sep 01:25 BBC1EAST What Not to Wear No Episode Title (10th Jul 2002) Lisa Butcher and Mica Paris confront the nation's badly dressed. no longer in program guide 

Wed 19th Sep 10:00 C4 Ugly Betty No Episode Title ( 2nd Feb 2007) Following Betty Suarez, a seemingly plain, but smart secretary at fashion magazine Mode. no longer in program guide 

Wed 19th Sep 10:55 C4 Ugly Betty No Episode Title ( 2nd Feb 2007) Following Betty Suarez, a seemingly plain, but smart secretary at fashion magazine Mode. no longer in program guide 

Thu 20th Sep 10:00 C4 Ugly Betty No Episode Title ( 2nd Feb 2007) Following Betty Suarez, a seemingly plain, but smart secretary at fashion magazine Mode. no longer in program guide 

Thu 20th Sep 10:55 C4 Ugly Betty No Episode Title ( 2nd Feb 2007) Following Betty Suarez, a seemingly plain, but smart secretary at fashion magazine Mode. no longer in program guide 

Thu 20th Sep 20:00 BBC1EAST What Not to Wear No Episode Title (20th Sep 2007) Lisa Butcher and Mica Paris meet 50 single men who all have one thing in common - they're desperate to be in a long-term relationship. no longer in program guide 

Fri 21st Sep 10:00 C4 Ugly Betty No Episode Title ( 2nd Feb 2007) Following Betty Suarez, a seemingly plain, but smart secretary at fashion magazine Mode. no longer in program guide 

Please note there is no urgent need to fix the wifes What not to Wear season pass...


----------



## cwaring

Well those eps of Ugly Betty aren't in DigiGuide either as you've listed them. Neither is the DWC programme. So, to be pefectly honest, I don't see the problem.

They may have been previously scheduled for those slots, but they're not on now. Unless you _want_ your Tivo to record non-existant programmes; or did I completely mis-understand something?

Sorry for the 'discussion' but my point is that I don't see any _errors_ in the above post.


----------



## Gavin

cwaring said:


> Well those eps of Ugly Betty aren't in DigiGuide either as you've listed them. Neither is the DWC programme. So, to be pefectly honest, I don't see the problem.
> 
> They may have been previously scheduled for those slots, but they're not on now. Unless you _want_ your Tivo to record non-existant programmes; or did I completely mis-understand something?
> 
> Sorry for the 'discussion' but my point is that I don't see any _errors_ in the above post.


The point is they were ON and shown, they just were not picked up by my season pass on my Tivo.

As has been noted Working Lunch was in the same state, I got round it with a 2nd season pass. Ugly Betty and DWC may be different in digiguide, I don't use digiguide. I know that they get populated as generics then changed, my point is it's happening too late.

What About Brian was on at that time, with tivo listing the same , and that same description, but for whatever reasons it was missed as something was changed and not picked up by my season pass.

In the case of What about Brian Tivo says the cencelled one has

What About Brian
Episode Title What About Temptations 
Episode Description Dave's new boss turns out to be his former intern, and Brian's downstairs neighbours try to convince him to use his apartment for a party. 
Cancel Date Wed 12th Sep 02:34 
Cancel Reason Program Guide Changed 
Error String Program guide changed 
MFS Data tmsid=EP7568295019, ShowingObject,

SeriesObject says

Series 2502109/12 {
ServerVersion = 3
TmsId = SH756829
Title = {What About Brian}
Genre = 25 35 1002 1005
Episodic = 1
ServerId = 10787533
Version = 12
ThumbData = 268566912
IndexPath = /Server/10787533

The one that was shown at the same time and place was tmsid=EP7841765000

with Series object

Series 2766100/11 {
ServerVersion = 2
TmsId = SH784176
Title = {What About Brian}
Genre = 25 35 1002 1005
Episodic = 1
ServerId = 10978986
Version = 1
IndexPath = /Server/10978986

When I go into the "new" version of the episode, I geet the option of Get Season Pass suggesting the series ID has been changed and hence breaking the season pass.

Joking aside What not to wear is the same, same time, episode descriptions and not being picked up due to different Id's, and going into the "new" show I'm offered the Get Season Pass option rather than the Edit season pass I should get as I have a season pass for the series as it was.


----------



## cwaring

Gavin said:


> The point is they were ON and shown, they just were not picked up by my season pass on my Tivo.


 Today is the 13th September, so how any any of those UB eps have "been shown" already?  ( I know they're repeats. That's not what I meant )

*Mon 17th Sep* 11:00 C4 Ugly Betty 
*Tue 18th Sep* 10:00 C4 Ugly Betty 
*Tue 18th Sep* 10:55 C4 Ugly Betty 
*Wed 19th Sep* 10:00 C4 Ugly Betty 
*Wed 19th Sep* 10:55 C4 Ugly Betty 
*Thu 20th Sep* 10:00 C4 Ugly Betty 
*Thu 20th Sep* 10:55 C4 Ugly Betty

Again, I'll apologise and been suitably embarrased if I have missed something 

That ep of "What About Brian" _was_ on yesterday according to my Tivo, but then it also picked-up "Working Lunch" as the Daily Call was too early. That might have something to do with it


----------



## cwaring

Andy Leitch said:


> My SP for Working Lunch did not record today's episode as '_the programme is no longer in the guide data_'
> 
> Had to set new SP for this programme.


Same here today now 

Existing TMSID: SH225394
New TMSID: SH784126


----------



## ColinYounger

I've been getting generic data entries followed by 'the programme is no longer in the guide data' for Two and a Half Men on PCOM1. Interestingly the dates of the generic entries is two weeks ahead (from 1st October to be precise). No idea if I'm missing anything.

Perhaps some channels are now only doing two week refreshes of their data? Or perhaps I'm confused and the data only appears at the 1st of the month. OzSat?

GD checker module in TivoWeb reports that PCOM1 has 'real' data for 1st Oct.


----------



## Gavin

cwaring said:


> :
> Again, I'll apologise and been suitably embarrased if I have missed something


Sorry your right, I was probably going a bit OTT and listing everything with the same typeof error (generic data and not in the guide)


----------



## dvdfever

Re: Working Lunch


cwaring said:


> Same here today now


Just realised myself that that's happened too.

I wonder if it was thanks to them changing the times of some of the broadcasts this week? Tomorrow's runs from 12-12.45pm instead of 12.30-1.30, and I started adding a manual recording for the latter on a Friday because there were often times when it would presume the programme ran only from 12.30-1pm (like most other days) so I'd only get half a show 

Next week it's all over the place due to sport.

BTW, I've just cancelled my usual season pass, tried to do another one and its come up telling me I can't, saying "Some information about this programme is still being compiled (or something). Try again in 1-3 hours", then then it's allowing me again.

I think my TiVo's expressing my dislike of Ni(c)k Wood.


----------



## Pete77

Date:- Thursday 13th September 2007
Program:- Hotel Inspector Unseen
Platform:- Sky Digital
Channel:- Five Life and Five Life+1 Ch 182 & 183

The Program showing at 10pm on Five Life and and at 11pm on Five Life+1 tonight on Sky Digital is the 30 minute long Hotel Inspector Uncovered, as advertised on the preceding 9pm showing of Hotel Inspector on Five (Ch 105).

The Sky EPG is correctly showing this 30 minute program at starting at 10pm on Five Life (182) and 11pm on Five Life+1 (183) but the Tivo EPG lists Build A New Life in the Country at 9pm on Five Life and 10pm on Five Life +1 and then shows that program as lasting for 90 minutes with no Hotel Inspector listed.

Digiguide also correctly shows Build A New Life in the Country as being a 60 minute long program at 9pm on Five Life and 10pm on Five Life+1 followed by Hotel Inspector Uncovered an hour later, so how does Tribune just manage to lose track of the existence of Hotel Inspector Uncovered altogether, and to turn New Life In the Country in to a 90 minute program?


----------



## cwaring

Another "just broken" SP for you.

*"The West Wing", More4 (142 on Virgin Media) 20:00 Sundays.*

'No longer in programme guide' according to Recording History, but there plain as day in the EPG.

What's going on ozsat? Despite yet another of Pete's OTT rants, I'd like to think this is just a hiccup rather than anything more sinister. What can I say; I'm a "half-full" kinda guy


----------



## gallen9

Channel : Nick Jr Sky 615
Program : Backyardigans 
Time 730am Fri 14th Sept

This has been wrong for some time now on Tivo but not on Sky EPG. Is there a bigger problem on Nick Jr and Nick Jr 2?


----------



## sjp

Sky One - Current season of Weeds also became fractured for me this week but what I'd be interested to know is...

BBC1 and BBC1 Scotland - Same Film, White Oleander (or something similar) with Billy Connolly but broadcast at differents times on different days had differing run times and the synopsis wasn't that similar. Both broadcasts were in the last week or so.

How can the same programme have differing database entries?


----------



## Foxy

It looks like my existing season passes for "Without a Trace" on C4, C4+1 & More4 are now broken.


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *C4* 
Programme Name:*Will & Grace* 
Date/Time: *Thursday 20th Sept 00:35am* 
Problem: *Broken Season Pass*

Episode not being picked up by current Season Pass.

Callsign: *BBC1* 
Programme Name:* Who Do You Think You Are?* 
Date/Time: *Thursday 20th Sept 9:00pm* 
Problem: *Broken Season Pass*

Episode not being picked up by current Season Pass.


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> Another "just broken" SP for you.
> *"The West Wing", More4 (142 on Virgin Media) 20:00 Sundays.*


Now seems to have been fixed. Sort-of. Both upcoming eps (this and next Sunday) are now showing up under _both_ SPs/TMSIDs. Well it's a fix, I suppose 

"Working Lunch" still broked though


----------



## ericd121

cwaring said:


> *[West Wing]*Now seems to have been fixed. Sort-of. Both upcoming eps (this and next Sunday) are now showing up under _both_ SPs/TMSIDs. Well it's a fix, I suppose


Not showing up in my original Season Pass (13363 in TivoWeb).
(Last Daily Call 2:33am).


----------



## mrtickle

OK well I can see what has happened - lots and lots of Season Passes have been destroyed and new ones created. In doing this all OAD information has also been lost. It's as if it is the first time it's being loaded into Tribune's UK database.
*Any SP starting with SH784xxx should be suspect (these seem to be the new batch)*  
It's very important that the old Season Pass numbers are restored and the Episodes put back!

(my GD checker module for TiVoweb may help people find the rogues - see sig)

Channel Callsign: FXUK, FXPLUS
Programme Name: The Wire
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

Original long-running Season Pass is SH507321.
New split imposter Season Pass is SH784187.

Not one of these should be set as First Runs! They are all old repeats.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 FXUK    	Mon 17th Sep	22:00	EP7841875001	True	Mon 17th Sep 2007	Yes	"Game Day"
  2 FXPLUS  	Tue 18th Sep	00:00	EP7841875001	True	Mon 17th Sep 2007	Yes	"Game Day"
  3 FXUK    	Tue 18th Sep	02:15	EP7841875001	True	Mon 17th Sep 2007	Yes	"Game Day"
  4 FXPLUS  	Tue 18th Sep	04:15	EP7841875001	True	Mon 17th Sep 2007	Yes	"Game Day"
  5 FXUK    	Mon 24th Sep	22:00	EP7841875002	True	Mon 24th Sep 2007	Yes	"Cost"
  6 FXPLUS  	Tue 25th Sep	00:00	EP7841875002	True	Mon 24th Sep 2007	Yes	"Cost"
  7 FXUK    	Tue 25th Sep	02:15	EP7841875002	True	Mon 24th Sep 2007	Yes	"Cost"
  8 FXPLUS  	Tue 25th Sep	04:15	EP7841875002	True	Mon 24th Sep 2007	Yes	"Cost"
  9 FXUK    	Mon  1st Oct	22:00	EP7841875003	True	Mon  1st Oct 2007	Yes	"The Hunt"
 10 FXPLUS  	Tue  2nd Oct	00:00	EP7841875003	True	Mon  1st Oct 2007	Yes	"The Hunt"
 11 FXUK    	Sat  6th Oct	01:00	EP7841875003	True	Mon  1st Oct 2007	Yes	"The Hunt"

Please put them all back into the original SP, thanks.

Channel Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: Working Lunch
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

(reported above by Andy Leitch)

Original long-running Season Pass is SH225394.
New split imposter Season Pass is SH784126.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC2    	Tue 18th Sep	13:30	SH7841260000	False	Tue 11th Sep 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  2 BBC2    	Wed 19th Sep	13:30	SH7841260000	False	Tue 11th Sep 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  3 BBC2    	Thu 20th Sep	13:00	SH7841260000	False	Tue 11th Sep 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  4 BBC2    	Tue 25th Sep	13:30	SH7841260000	False	Tue 11th Sep 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  5 BBC2    	Fri 28th Sep	12:30	SH7841260000	False	Tue 11th Sep 2007	Yes	(n/a)

Please put them all back into the original SP, thanks.

Channel Callsign: UKGLD, UKGLD1
Programme Name: Wogan: Now and Then
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

Original long-running Season Pass is SH895971.
New split imposter Season Pass is SH784263.

Not one of these should be set as First Runs! They are all old repeats.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 UKGLD   	Wed 26th Sep	02:40	EP7842635000	True	Wed 26th Sep 2007	Yes	(no title)
  2 UKGLD1  	Wed 26th Sep	03:40	EP7842635000	True	Wed 26th Sep 2007	Yes	(no title)
  3 UKGLD   	Thu 27th Sep	03:40	EP7842635001	True	Thu 27th Sep 2007	Yes	(no title)
  4 UKGLD1  	Thu 27th Sep	04:40	EP7842635001	True	Thu 27th Sep 2007	Yes	(no title)
  5 UKGLD   	Fri 28th Sep	01:50	EP7842635002	True	Fri 28th Sep 2007	Yes	(no title)
  6 UKGLD1  	Fri 28th Sep	02:50	EP7842635002	True	Fri 28th Sep 2007	Yes	(no title)
  7 UKGLD   	Sat 29th Sep	02:15	EP7842635003	True	Sat 29th Sep 2007	Yes	(no title)
  8 UKGLD1  	Sat 29th Sep	03:15	EP7842635003	True	Sat 29th Sep 2007	Yes	(no title)
  9 UKGLD   	Wed  3rd Oct	02:40	SH7842630000	False	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
 10 UKGLD1  	Wed  3rd Oct	03:40	SH7842630000	False	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
 11 UKGLD   	Thu  4th Oct	03:35	SH7842630000	False	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
 12 UKGLD1  	Thu  4th Oct	04:35	SH7842630000	False	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
 13 UKGLD   	Fri  5th Oct	01:50	SH7842630000	False	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
 14 UKGLD1  	Fri  5th Oct	02:50	SH7842630000	False	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)

Please put them all back into the original SP, thanks.


----------



## cwaring

mrtickle said:


> (my GD checker module for TiVoweb may help people find the rogues - see sig)


Indeed. That's how I checked mine. An excellent mod 

So this is at least a little on-topic ...



ericd121 said:


> Not showing up in my original Season Pass (13363 in TivoWeb).
> (Last Daily Call 2:33am).




Last DC: Sunday 16th Sep at 02:26, but it was like this yesterday too. I've double-checked and both eps are still listed under both SPs


----------



## Pete77

Platform:- Sky Digital
Channel:- 621 CITV
Program:- Captain Scarlet
Date:- 17th September 2007
Time:- 7.15am

The episode shown by Tivo in its EPG is "Homecoming" but the episode actually shown was "Trap For A Rhino" which also matches with the listings at Digiguide.

What's the betting that Tribune now reverts to Generic data as they previously only had for Captain Scarlet, instead of trying to smarten up their act and get the listings right.


----------



## mrtickle

cwaring said:


> Indeed. That's how I checked mine. An excellent mod
> 
> So this is at least a little on-topic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last DC: Sunday 16th Sep at 02:26, but it was like this yesterday too. I've double-checked and both eps are still listed under both SPs


Erm, no they're not! As I write this (and your image shows it too), there is only one SP on my TiVo - and it's the rogue imposter 784235, not the real one :-(. The double tick on line 11 means that SP784235 was found on your TiVo. The blue dot on line 12 means that SP316991 was NOT found, but it did find SP784235 on More4 instead. If you hadn't created that SP11, the dot would've been orange not blue to alert you. Normally just scan down the page for the orange dots and check the titles. Btw those graphics are much better than the ones I created, where did you get them? Has someone improved my module but not sent me a copy!?


----------



## cwaring

Okay. That's weird, but probably correct  However, at the time, I'm sure they were both showing up in both SPs  No matter.

As to the icons, sorry but it's so long since I added them I have no idea whose they are or where I got them from. I didn't even realise they weren't the originals


----------



## Pete77

Platform:- Sky Digital
Channel:- 621 CITV
Program:- Captain Scarlet
Date:- 18th September 2007
Time:- 7.15am

The episode shown by Tivo in its EPG is "Mercury Falling" but the episode actually shown was "Heist", which is also the episode indicated as due today in the listings found at Digiguide and in the Sky Digital EPG for this channel.


----------



## Gavin

Not wishing to make this a discussion have you reported this by phone to Tivo (ie the official route)?


----------



## srcrothers

Callsign: NickJr/NickJr2 on Virgin Media
Programme Name: -
Date/Time: -
Problem:

Season passes for "Thomas and friends" "Peppa Pig" and "Bob the builder" are frequently incorrect.


----------



## mrtickle

mrtickle said:


> It's very important that the old Season Pass numbers are restored and the Episodes put back!


The Wire, Working Lunch and Wogan: Now and Then - all fixed! :up:


----------



## Pete77

Platform:- Sky Digital
Channel:- 621 CITV
Program:- Captain Scarlet
Date:- 19th September 2007
Time:- 7.15am

The episode shown by Tivo in its EPG is "Circles of Doom" but the episode actually shown was "The Achilles Messenger", which is also the episode indicated as due today in the listings found at Digiguide and in the Sky Digital EPG for this channel.


----------



## cwaring

Erm... Pete. This thread's for _future_ listings that are wrong  Not a great deal of point telling about something that's already been shown, is there?


----------



## DuncanCorps

Callsign: SMOVACT ("Sky Movies Action/Thriller" on Sky Digital channel 304)
Programme Name: "The Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift" (TmsId MV762771)
Date/Time: Monday 24 September 2007, 12:00 and 21:00
Problem: Seems to be an unwanted duplicate programme entered into the database, a typo. Duh. I believe these should actually use "The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift" (TmsId MV743767), which also has some showings scheduled soon...

Is it my imagination, or are there an unusual number of issues with guide data recently? Has something significant changed at Tribune (staff, software, etc.)?


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Erm... Pete. This thread's for _future_ listings that are wrong  Not a great deal of point telling about something that's already been shown, is there?


It is a future related issue as Tribune seems to have got the individual EPG listings wrong for the whole of this run of Captain Scarlet.

Also I have seen other people mention issues about programs that have not recorded etc here but already been broadcast due to faulty EPG data etc without anyone claiming that was not a legitimate issue for this thread. Anyhow Carl no discussions here. You are one of the first to complain when anyone apart form you does it.


----------



## Pete77

Platform:- Sky Digital
Channel:- 621 CITV
Program:- Captain Scarlet
Time:- 7.15am
Date:- 20th September 2007

The problem with incorrect episode data for Captain Scarlet has now been fixed and today's episode in the Tivo EPG was "Virus" and the episode actually broadcast was also Virus too.

So it seems Tribune are reading this thread and issues reported in it are usually being fixed.  :up:


----------



## dvdfever

Channel: BBC2 Sky 102
Programme: Working Lunch
Date: 20th Sept 2007 1.00pm

"This programe was not recorded because it was no longer in the programme guide."

Damn the golf for mucking this up. I could watch it online but when you want to skip through it like on the TiVo because not all of it is of interest..... buffering.... buffering.... buffering....


----------



## cwaring

Mine recorded fine. The SP was broke and then got fixed though, so that might have something to do with it


----------



## dvdfever

cwaring said:


> Mine recorded fine. The SP was broke and then got fixed though, so that might have something to do with it


Thanks. I'd set up a new SP as well 

I blame Nick Wood, myself. He just annoys me because he's one of those "forward slash" people


----------



## mikeyp

Erm, Bad Boys 2 is on tonight (21/9/2007) at 10:30pm till 1:15am on UKTV GOLD VM channel 124. Tivo is reporting it as "Euromillions: Boom-bang-a-bang!" from 10:20 till 1:15
why is tivo wrong? the virgin cable guide reports it right so why can't my trusty tivo?


----------



## cwaring

If it was a last-minute schedule changes then Tivo can't handle them. I think there's something like a three-day turn-around required from notice to getting it in the EPG.

(Sorry for the OT, just wanted to explain!)


----------



## mikeyp

I don't think it's a last minute change thing, the euromillions does start at 10:20, just it's only 10 minutes long.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode : - DG2
Platform : - Sky Digital
Channel : - 103 ITV1
Program : - F1 Japanese Grand Prix
Time/Date Of Airing : - 4:30am
Date : - Sun 30th September 2007
Problem : - Programme missing from guide data & SP

My SP for F1 will record the qualifying on Sat 29th at 5:30am and the Highlights but the Live GP itself is completely missing from guide data. TiVo has *Antiques Auction* & *ITV Nightscreen* in that slot. Please fix asap.

Digiguide has it...

_MOTORING: F1: Grand Prix Live
On: ITV1 (103) 
Date: Sunday 30th September 2007 (starting in 7 days)
Time: 04:30 to 07:35 (3 hours and 5 minutes long)

Japanese.
Steve Rider presents live coverage of the Japanese Grand Prix. For round 15 of the World Championship, Formula One returns to the Fuji International Speedway after an absence of 30 years. Britain's Lewis Hamilton has a two point lead over McLaren team-mate Fernando Alonso, but will the pair be able to keep their cool, or will their bitter rivalry get the better of them? James Allen and Martin Brundle commentate._

ITV website TV listings has it...

_F1: Japanese Grand Prix Live
ITV 1 Border
Steve Rider introduces coverage of the 15th round of the season at the Fuji Speedway, a circuit hosting its first Grand Prix since 1977. Fernando Alonso came from fifth on the grid to secure victory at Suzuka last year and, when Michael Schumacher was forced to retire because of engine failure, effectively guaranteed himself a second successive world title. This race is sure to have another huge say on the outcome of the world championship crown, with McLaren team-mates Alonso and Lewis Hamilton embroiled in an enthralling battle that could go in either direction. Commentary by James Allen and Martin Brundle
Sport/Formula One
Sunday 30th September on ITV 1 from 4:30am to 7:35am_

....but Tribune don't. :down:

EDIT: I realise that Ozsat...but why is the Live GP missing but the Highlights, which is broadcast some seven hours later that day, is in the guide data.
My SP is set to record the Qualifying and the Highlights only...the Live GP is missing. 
If the Live GP timeslot was TBA..then I wouldn't be so concerned...but there are other (wrong) programmes listed in the GP timeslot. This is a legitimate error, IMO.


----------



## OzSat

For BBC/ITV - the schedules on TiVo are not complete for the following Saturday onwards until usually after the Sunday update.

This has always been the case!


----------



## mrtickle

Too late to fix, but in case anyone is enjoying the repeats on Sky Two:

Channel Callsign: SKYTWO
Programme Name: Battlestar Galactica
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sunday 23rd September 02:40
Problem type: wrong data 

The next episode - Resurrection Ship part 2 (212) has suddenly been removed from TiVo's guide and has been replaced with "Premier League All Stars Extra Time" (?). Neither Digiguide nor the Sky EPG has this change, and so I think it's wrong. Particularly as the next one is still there.

TiVo users will have to set a manual recording.

The following episode at 03:30 - Epiphanies (213) is still in TiVo's guide.


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *Film4* 
Programme Name:*Please Sir* 
Date/Time: *Thursday 27th Sept 16:40* 
Problem: *Incorrect Duration*

This showing has a 5 minute duration;
the Sun 30th Sep 19:05 showing has a 1:55 duration.

Callsign: *Film4* 
Programme Name:*The Battle of the River Plate* 
Date/Time: *Thursday 27th Sept 16:45* 
Problem: *Incorrect Duration*

This showing has a 4:15 duration;
the Wed 3rd Oct 18:45 showing has a 2:15 duration.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Too late to fix, for info only.


Postcode : - DG2
Platform : - Sky Digital
Channel : - 119 ITV3
Program : - F1 Japanese Grand Prix Qualifying
Time/Date Of Airing : - 5:30am
Date : - Sat 29th September 2007
Problem : - Programme won't record due to 28 day rule

My SP for F1 won't record the live Qualifying due to the 28 day rule.....but the repeat on ITV1 at 10am will be recorded.  

Tivo also thinks that the Qualifying was due to be broadcast on ITV1 but 'is no longer in the guide data'..possibly because it's been moved to ITV3


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode : - DG2
Platform : - Sky Digital
Channel : - 101 BBC 1
Program : - Watchdog
Time/Date Of Airing : - 8pm Wed 3/10 
Problem : - Broken SP

SP for Watchdog won't record new series.

_CONSUMER: Watchdog
On: BBC 1 Scotland (101) 
Date: Wednesday 3rd October 2007 (starting in 4 days)
Time: 20:00 to 20:30 (30 minutes long)

Nicky Campbell and Julia Bradbury present the series which rights viewers' wrongs, with some shocking examples of customer service that have left families thousands of pounds out of pocket. Plus, some dramatic results on stories from the last series.
(Stereo, Widescreen, Subtitles)_


----------



## =CM=

BBC4 airs Tues with 6ish repeats Tues/Fri/Sat
Ep 1 of new series went out last Tues. Prog so good Tivo recorded the multiple repeats. 

Next week (2 Oct) Tivo will record one showing Tues of ep 2, but catch both repeats on Sat 6 Oct.

Episode listing is boilerplate from the first series and the repeats all have (R) appended.


----------



## DeadKenny

It's gone past now, but maybe points out a problem with CBBC listings.

Guess it could be a last minute thing, but then I've seen different listings mentioned elsewhere that may match up and were mentioned at least 3 days in advance.

*Callsign:* CBBC (613 Sky Digital)
*Programme Name*: The Sarah Jane Adventures
*Date/Time*: Sat 30th September 2007 6.10pm (duration 50 mins)
*Problem*: Wrong time. What was shown was it seems the last 20 minutes of what should have been a 2 part double bill, but turned out to be part 1 only.


----------



## mesaka

2 seperate issues both on SKY postcode SS2

Channel 5, Thursday 4 October: Spurs match in the UEFA cup is not listed. C5 purchased the rights and will be showing it around 15:30.

BBC1, Saturday 6 October Robin Hood - 1st show of new series.


----------



## aerialplug

Sky Digital

My Sky box is listing a Virgin1 +1 on channel 154 but nothing on the TiVo schedules.


----------



## OzSat

aerialplug said:


> Sky Digital
> 
> My Sky box is listing a Virgin1 +1 on channel 154 but nothing on the TiVo schedules.


All correct here - Virgin1 on 153 and +1 on 154.

The channel doesn't have any programmes until 9pm tonight.


----------



## aerialplug

ozsat said:


> All correct here - Virgin1 on 153 and +1 on 154.
> 
> The channel doesn't have any programmes until 9pm tonight.


I did a reboot to refresh the logos to test them before publishing - and it appeared. How peculiar.

Edit: It's me - I hadn't added 154 as a channel I receive. I guess 153 automatically got changed from FTN to Virgin 1.


----------



## OzSat

aerialplug said:


> I did a reboot to refresh the logos to test them before publishing - and it appeared. How peculiar.
> 
> Edit: It's me - I hadn't added 154 as a channel I receive. I guess 153 automatically got changed from FTN to Virgin 1.


yes - and 154 was renamed Virgin1+1 from FTN+1.


----------



## mrtickle

(this is re: Charlie Brooker's Screenwipe)



=CM= said:


> BBC4 airs Tues with 6ish repeats Tues/Fri/Sat
> Ep 1 of new series went out last Tues. Prog so good Tivo recorded the multiple repeats.
> 
> Next week (2 Oct) Tivo will record one showing Tues of ep 2, but catch both repeats on Sat 6 Oct.
> 
> Episode listing is boilerplate from the first series and the repeats all have (R) appended.


Here's the current data I have:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC4    	Tue  2nd Oct	22:00	EP8995255002	True	Tue  2nd Oct 2007	Yes	"402"
  2 BBC4    	Wed  3rd Oct	01:25	EP8995255002	True	Tue  2nd Oct 2007	Yes	"402"
  3 BBC4    	Sat  6th Oct	00:20	EP8995255002	True	Tue  2nd Oct 2007	Yes	"402"
[COLOR=Red]  4 BBC4    	Sat  6th Oct	21:30	SH8995250000	False	Thu  2nd Mar 2006	No	(n/a)
  5 BBC4    	Sun  7th Oct	02:30	SH8995250000	False	Thu  2nd Mar 2006	No	(n/a)[/COLOR]
  6 BBC4    	Tue  9th Oct	22:00	EP8995255003	True	Tue  9th Oct 2007	Yes	"403"
  7 BBC4    	Wed 10th Oct	02:30	EP8995255003	True	Tue  9th Oct 2007	Yes	"403"
  8 BBC4    	Sat 13th Oct	00:10	EP8995255003	True	Tue  9th Oct 2007	Yes	"403"
[COLOR=Red]  9 BBC4    	Sat 13th Oct	21:30	SH8995250000	False	Thu  2nd Mar 2006	No	(n/a)[/COLOR]

(The Episode titles are mine, for clarity).

Good data for the weekday showings, with TmsIDs all set to prevent duplicates being recorded - it's just those odd weekend showings that still need fixing please. Showings 4 and 5 should be the same Episode as 1-3, and showing 9 should be the same Episode as 8.


----------



## mrtickle

Many thanks for fixing the last batch of errors 

Channel Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: *What the Papers Say*
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Rogue new Season Pass, existing Season Pass doesn't work

Original long-running Season Pass is SH408045.
New split imposter Season Pass is SH787921.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC2    	Sat  6th Oct	17:10	EP[COLOR=Red]7879215000[/COLOR]	True	Sat  6th Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)

Please put them this series back into the original SP, thanks.

Channel Callsign: BBC1 all regions
Programme Name: *Watchdog*
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Rogue new Season Pass, existing Season Pass doesn't work

(reported above by Andy Leitch - here's some more detail)

Original long-running Season Pass is SH225305.
New split imposter Season Pass is SH786722.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC1WSM 	Wed  3rd Oct	20:00	[COLOR=Red]EP7867225000[/COLOR]	True	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
  2 BBC1WSM 	Mon  8th Oct	00:50	[COLOR=Red]EP7867225000[/COLOR]	True	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
  3 BBC1WSM 	Wed 10th Oct	20:00	[COLOR=Red]EP7867225001[/COLOR]	True	Wed 10th Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)

Please put them this series back into the original SP, thanks.

Channel Callsign: NATGEO, NATG1
Programme Name: *MegaStructures*
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

Original long-running Season Pass is SH683072.
Two new split imposter Season Passes:SH783703 and SH783704



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 NATGEO  	Sun 14th Oct	20:00	SH7837040000	False	Sun 14th Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  2 NATG1   	Sun 14th Oct	21:00	SH7837040000	False	Sun 14th Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  3 NATGEO  	Mon 15th Oct	01:00	SH7837040000	False	Sun 14th Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  4 NATG1   	Mon 15th Oct	02:00	SH7837040000	False	Sun 14th Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  5 NATGEO  	Thu 18th Oct	21:00	SH7837040000	False	Sun 14th Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  6 NATG1   	Thu 18th Oct	22:00	SH7837040000	False	Sun 14th Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  7 NATGEO  	Fri 19th Oct	00:00	SH7837040000	False	Sun 14th Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  8 NATG1   	Fri 19th Oct	01:00	SH7837040000	False	Sun 14th Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)

  1 NATGEO  	Sun 21st Oct	13:00	SH7837030000	False	Sun 21st Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)
  2 NATG1   	Sun 21st Oct	14:00	SH7837030000	False	Sun 21st Oct 2007	Yes	(n/a)

Please put them all back into the original SP, thanks.


----------



## mjk

Callsign:FXUK & FX+2
Programme Name:Charlie Jade
Date/Time:08/12/07 0045 and 0245
Problem: TiVo thinks that McGyver is being shown in this time slot.

It would be good if this could be fixed.


----------



## OzSat

mjk said:


> Callsign:FXUK & FX+2
> Programme Name:Charlie Jade
> Date/Time:08/12/07 0045 and 0245
> Problem: TiVo thinks that McGyver is being shown in this time slot.
> 
> It would be good if this could be fixed.


Can you confirm the date/time?


----------



## cwaring

It was a bit short notice. He meant THIS MORNING, 8/*10*/07


----------



## poppadum

*Channel Callsign*: BBC1 all regions
*Programme Name*: Who Do You Think You Are?
*Date/Time*: Thu 11 Oct 2100 and Thu 18 Oct 2100
*Problem*: Rogue new Season Pass; existing Season Pass doesn't pick up latest episodes


----------



## mjk

ozsat said:


> Can you confirm the date/time?


Good question! I meant 08/10/07, i.e. today. In fact this is incorrect every Monday, which was the real problem I was tryuing to address. EPG show 4 showings of each episode on (2 on FXUK and 2 on FXUK+2) when in reality there are 6 showings. I recorded "MacGuyver" last night and can confoirm that I did successfuly record Charlie Jade!

Can be verified at http://www.fxuk.com/schedule/

Regards,

Martin


----------



## cwaring

*Channel: * More4 (142)
*Show:* Studio 60...
*Problem:* This programme is shown on a Thursday @ 10pm then repeated on late on Sunday night/Monday morning. This week's Thursday ep is entitled "Money" while the repeat is called "Monday". According to EpGuides, the latter is the correct title. Consequently, _both_ episodes are being scheduled to record. (SP is set to FR&R).

Although not a major problem, I thought I'd mention it anyway, just so you know


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode : - SO45
Platform : - Freeview
Channel : - bbc2
Program : - Have I Got News for You
Time/Date Of Airing : - 22:00
Date : - mon 15 oct 2007
Problem : - This is a repeat of the episode to be shown on fri 12 oct at 2100 on bbc1sth. Tivo has it as a separate episode.


----------



## OzSat

mjk said:


> Good question! I meant 08/10/07, i.e. today. In fact this is incorrect every Monday, which was the real problem I was tryuing to address. EPG show 4 showings of each episode on (2 on FXUK and 2 on FXUK+2) when in reality there are 6 showings. I recorded "MacGuyver" last night and can confoirm that I did successfuly record Charlie Jade!
> 
> Can be verified at http://www.fxuk.com/schedule/
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


My TiVo lists Charlie Jade at these times.


----------



## OzSat

johala_reewi said:


> Postcode : - SO45
> Platform : - Freeview
> Channel : - bbc2
> Program : - Have I Got News for You
> Time/Date Of Airing : - 22:00
> Date : - mon 15 oct 2007
> Problem : - This is a repeat of the episode to be shown on fri 12 oct at 2100 on bbc1sth. Tivo has it as a separate episode.


This should already be fixed so you should see it tomorrow.


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> *Channel: * More4 (142)
> *Show:* Studio 60...
> *Problem:* This programme is shown on a Thursday @ 10pm then repeated on late on Sunday night/Monday morning. This week's Thursday ep is entitled "Money" while the repeat is called "Monday". According to EpGuides, the latter is the correct title. Consequently, _both_ episodes are being scheduled to record. (SP is set to FR&R).
> 
> Although not a major problem, I thought I'd mention it anyway, just so you know


Should see fix in time for first showing.


----------



## mjk

ozsat said:


> My TiVo lists Charlie Jade at these times.


Very strange. It was definitely the Monday showings that were missing a couple of days ago - I had to tell TiVo to record MacGuyver in order to get Charlie Jade on Monday night.

Checking further, it seems that Digiguide is wrong as it shows spurious broadcasts during on Sunday evenings.

All very confusing. The g0ood thing is that the TiVo EPG now seems to be correct.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## mjk

ozsat said:


> My TiVo lists Charlie Jade at these times.


Very strange. It was definitely the Monday showings that were missing a couple of days ago - I had to tell TiVo to record MacGuyver in order to get Charlie Jade on Monday night.

Checking further, it seems that Digiguide is wrong as it shows spurious broadcasts during on Sunday evenings.

All very confusing. The good thing is that the TiVo EPG now seems to be correct.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## OzSat

Looks as if FX have been doing late changes and not telling everyone.

If Tribune got the updates on Friday - you would not have seen them until you update on Sunday - which could have been very late.

Best to get TiVo to do updates as early as possible - but after 1am.

As a guide, the Guide Data To Date 'day' should be the same as the day today - except there is no new days worth of data on a Monday. So the Guide Data Ro Date 'Day' for today (Tuesday) should also be Tuesday.

Please ensure this is true before posting errors here - as some problems reported have already been fixed but the users TiVo is not up-to-date.


----------



## ColinYounger

Sorry OzSat, but that first red sentence made no sense to me at all. Can you explain it to an idiot, please?

Sorry!


----------



## ericd121

ozsat said:


> As a guide, the Guide Data To Date 'day' should be the same as the day today - except there is no new days worth of data on a Monday. So the Guide Data Ro Date 'Day' for today (Tuesday) should also be Tuesday.
> 
> Please ensure this is true before posting errors here - as some problems reported have already been fixed but the users TiVo is not up-to-date.





ColinYounger said:


> Sorry OzSat, but that first red sentence made no sense to me at all. Can you explain it to an idiot, please?


In the System Information page, and on the Phone page of TivoWeb, the *Prog. Guide Data to* field will state something like 
*Monday 29th Oct 2007*.

The *day of the week* should be *today's day of the week*;
if it isn't, your Guide Data isn't up to date, and you shouldn't post errors until it is.


----------



## OzSat

That's it - although the Guide Data Date To day is never a Monday - so on a Monday it says Sunday (as it does on a Sunday) and on a Tuesday it says Tuesday.

If it is not today's day - then you guide data is not up-to-date (unless the servers are down).

Now back to bring On Topic for this thread.


----------



## mrtickle

It's over a week since I reported these two now, but neither has been fixed; please can they be kicked very hard?  Both series now have more new episodes loaded into the rogue SP. Thanks for fixing Megastructures btw.



mrtickle said:


> Channel Callsign: BBC2
> Programme Name: *What the Papers Say*
> Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
> Problem type: Rogue new Season Pass, existing Season Pass doesn't work
> 
> Original long-running Season Pass is SH408045.
> New split imposter Season Pass is SH787921.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
> 1 BBC2    	Sat  6th Oct	17:10	EP[COLOR=Red]7879215000[/COLOR]	True	Sat  6th Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
> 
> Please put them this series back into the original SP, thanks.
> 
> Channel Callsign: BBC1 all regions
> Programme Name: *Watchdog*
> Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
> Problem type: Rogue new Season Pass, existing Season Pass doesn't work
> 
> (reported above by Andy Leitch - here's some more detail)
> 
> Original long-running Season Pass is SH225305.
> New split imposter Season Pass is SH786722.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
> 1 BBC1WSM 	Wed  3rd Oct	20:00	[COLOR=Red]EP7867225000[/COLOR]	True	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
> 2 BBC1WSM 	Mon  8th Oct	00:50	[COLOR=Red]EP7867225000[/COLOR]	True	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
> 3 BBC1WSM 	Wed 10th Oct	20:00	[COLOR=Red]EP7867225001[/COLOR]	True	Wed 10th Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
> 
> Please put them this series back into the original SP, thanks.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: FKUK, FXPLUS
Programme Name: Penn & Teller: Bulls...!
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: wrong episode data

Firstly, the series title is censored :-(. From past experience I doubt this will be fixed but I strongly re-protest about this.

Secondly, there is the same problem as with Mythbusters on Discovery last month.
Several old episodes (which are being repeated and already have Episode records at Tribune) have somehow been allocated new TmsIDs and marked as 1st Runs :-(



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
 7 FXUK    	Tue 23rd Oct	01:10	[COLOR=Red]EP5478185036[/COLOR]	True	Tue 23rd Oct 2007	Yes	"Cryptozoology"
  8 FXPLUS  	Tue 23rd Oct	03:10	[COLOR=Red]EP5478185036[/COLOR]	True	Tue 23rd Oct 2007	Yes	"Cryptozoology"
  9 FXUK    	Sun 28th Oct	02:20	[COLOR=Red]EP5478185036[/COLOR]	True	Tue 23rd Oct 2007	Yes	"Cryptozoology"
 10 FXPLUS  	Sun 28th Oct	04:20	[COLOR=Red]EP5478185036[/COLOR]	True	Tue 23rd Oct 2007	Yes	"Cryptozoology"

"Cryptozoology" is not new, and was EP5478185029 when it was last shown.



Code:


 11 FXUK    	Tue 30th Oct	02:10	[COLOR=Red]EP5478185037[/COLOR]	True	Tue 30th Oct 2007	Yes	"Ground Zero"
 12 FXPLUS  	Tue 30th Oct	04:10	[COLOR=Red]EP5478185037[/COLOR]	True	Tue 30th Oct 2007	Yes	"Ground Zero"

"Ground Zero" is not new, and was EP5478185030 when it was last shown.

Channel Callsign: BBCR4FM
Programme Name: The News Quiz
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBCR4FM 	Fri 12th Oct	18:30	EP5178905048	True	Fri  5th Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
  2 BBCR4FM 	Sat 13th Oct	12:30	EP5178905027	True	Fri 22nd Sep 2006	No	(no title)

  3 BBCR4FM 	Fri 19th Oct	18:30	[COLOR=Green]EP5178905030[/COLOR]	True	Fri 13th Oct 2006	No	(no title)
  4 BBCR4FM 	Sat 20th Oct	12:30	[COLOR=Green]EP5178905030[/COLOR]	True	Fri 13th Oct 2006	No	(no title)

  5 BBCR4FM 	Fri 26th Oct	18:30	[COLOR=Red]EP5178905030[/COLOR]	True	Fri 13th Oct 2006	No	(no title)

The 5th episode here is EP5178905030 but it should be different otherwise it won't get recorded.
(Tommorrow's episode should have been EP5178905048 to match today's because it is a duplicate, but I realist it's too late to fix now.)

Channel Callsign: BBCR7
Programme Name: Just a Minute
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Thursdays at 12:30, repeated at 19:30
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBCR7   	Thu 18th Oct	12:30	EP5205115062	True	Thu 15th Feb 2007	No	(no title)
  2 BBCR7   	Thu 18th Oct	19:30	EP5205115062	True	Thu 15th Feb 2007	No	(no title)

Every single week, EP5205115062 is used. That would be ok for 1 week and it's nice to have the duplicate pair on the same day - but not every week; a Season Pass won't work and will not record more than 1 episode a month.


----------



## ColinYounger

Prime Minister's Questions OAD on BBCPARL has been tweaked (Thanks!), but it isn't right yet. The 'episodes' now have an OAD of Wed 6th Mar 2002.

This means that TiVo cannot just pick up the new live 'episode'. It also means that TiVo will not record each weekly 'episode' due to the 28 day rule (well, mine doesn't anyway).

Episode Title	<none>
Episode Description	Coverage of questions in the House of Commons to the Prime Minister, Tony Blair. (!)
Episode Number	<blank>
Duration	0:30
Original Air Date	Wed 6th Mar 2002
Genres	News, Public Affairs, Politics
Type	Series
Channel	612 BBCPARL
Showing Date	Wed 17th Oct 12:00

Lineup: VM
Postcode area: PO4


----------



## b166er

If you've got season passes on ITV1 and ITV4 for Formula 1, you might wanna check your TO DO list. I noticed that the qualifying on ITV4 wasn't going to record for me this upcoming weekend. I'm too tired to find out why, but here's a quick heads-up.


----------



## cwaring

I've just noticed that a FROSP for "Smallville" (new eps Sun @ 9pm, repeated Sat @ 7pm) on E4 won't work. However, a FR&RSP picks-up far too many of the repeats to be useful 

Probably too far into the season to worry now though!


----------



## TCM2007

cwaring said:


> I've just noticed that a FROSP for "Smallville" (new eps Sun @ 9pm, repeated Sat @ 7pm) on E4 won't work. However, a FR&RSP picks-up far too many of the repeats to be useful
> 
> Probably too far into the season to worry now though!


OAD is wrong, however, from this weekend on there appear to be no more "old" repeats in the data so a regular SP should be fine.


----------



## ericd121

*Heads Up*

Not content with moving Sunday's repeat of *Match of the Day* from BBC1 to BBC2, 
the Beeb have moved *Match of the Day 2* to from BBC2 to BBC1.

Just a head's up for those that might not spot it.

Match of the Day 2
Sunday 21 October
10:20pm - 11:05pm
*BBC1*


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode : - SO45
Platform : - Freeview
Channel : - bbc1
Program : - Spooks
Time/Date Of Airing : - 21:00
Date : - tue 23 oct 2007
Problem : - This is a repeat of the episode shown on tue 16th oct on BBC3. Tivo has this as a new episode and is going to record it again.


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode : - SO45
Platform : - Freeview
Channel : - itv1
Program : - Tonight
Problem : - Broken SP

The lastest batch of tonight with trevor McDonald are not picked up by my season pass. 



The original series id is TmsId SH327261

Series 57500/12 {
ServerVersion = 43
TmsId = SH327261
Title = {Tonight With Trevor McDonald}
Genre = 73 106 1007 1010 1003 77
Episodic = 1
ServerId = 8853
Version = 65
ThumbData = 268501005
IndexPath = /Server/8853
}

And the new one seems to be TmsId SH875171 
Series 1205011/82 {
ServerVersion = 93
TmsId = SH875171
Title = {Diet Pill Danger: Tonight}
Genre = 34 77 1004 1007
Episodic = 1
(attribute 0x40019 not in schema)
ServerId = 1479759
Version = 55
IndexPath = /Server/1479759
}


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode : - SO45
Platform : - Freeview
Channel : - C4 / C4P1/E4/E4P1
Program : - Wife Swap
Problem : - Broken SP

Current series not picked up by established SP.

Original Series
Series 258963/22 {
ServerVersion = 14
TmsId = SH556242
Title = {Wife Swap}
Genre = 79 183 1000
Episodic = 1
ServerId = 713091
Version = 85
ThumbData = 268632319
IndexPath = /Server/713091
}

Current Series
Series 1556367/12 {
ServerVersion = 4
TmsId = SH784240
Title = {Wife Swap}
Genre = 79 183 1000
Episodic = 1
ServerId = 10978937
Version = 6
ThumbData = 268501030
IndexPath = /Server/10978937
}


----------



## OzSat

Playhouse Display + schedule will be corrected in tomorrow morning's update.


----------



## SRB

BBC2 NI, Listings for tonight, 1/11/ and tomorrow 2/11 are incorrect. An example, according to the EPG the Tudors are on now (21:30) instead of this time tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Bennett

Postcode : - GU14
Platform : - Sky
Channel : - Sky 1
Program : - Bones
Problem : - Broken SP?

There is something odd going on with "*Bones*" - the Season Pass I had from last season has been renamed to "*Bones: The Story So Far*" which is a the typical tacky behind the scenes sort of thing, aimed at those who have never watched the show before...

Anyway. The SP only picks up this non-series programme, and has failed to pick up any of the new Episopes (starting Thursday 8th Nov), even though the First Run dates are this year, and there are no conflicts with other programmes.


----------



## JudyB

Mark Bennett said:


> There is something odd going on with "*Bones*" - the Season Pass I had from last season has been renamed to "*Bones: The Story So Far*" which is a the typical tacky behind the scenes sort of thing, aimed at those who have never watched the show before...
> 
> Anyway. The SP only picks up this non-series programme, and has failed to pick up any of the new Episopes (starting Thursday 8th Nov), even though the First Run dates are this year, and there are no conflicts with other programmes.


I don't think that there is a problem with the Season Pass picking up the specials (there should be two BTW) since I *do* view these as part of the series. Last time I looked our existing SP was due to record the new series next week, but we don't use FROSP (I'm not clear if you do).


----------



## OzSat

Mark Bennett said:


> Postcode : - GU14
> Platform : - Sky
> Channel : - Sky 1
> Program : - Bones
> Problem : - Broken SP?
> 
> There is something odd going on with "*Bones*" - the Season Pass I had from last season has been renamed to "*Bones: The Story So Far*" which is a the typical tacky behind the scenes sort of thing, aimed at those who have never watched the show before...
> 
> Anyway. The SP only picks up this non-series programme, and has failed to pick up any of the new Episopes (starting Thursday 8th Nov), even though the First Run dates are this year, and there are no conflicts with other programmes.


Its a feature of how the name is displayed in the SP list.

The series name is always a copy of one of the programme names in that series - although within a series there can be different programme names although usually they would all be the same.

So: with the series 'Bones' the programme name has always been 'Bones' - but there is another programme in the same series called 'Bones: The Story So Far' - and TiVo is display this programme name as the series 'title'.


----------



## Mark Bennett

Hmmm... I don't understand the change of Season Pass name - this doesn't happen with episodes? (I'm confused about this - it's not a problem as such  )

Shouldn't it be SP "Bones" with an episode title of "Bones: The Story so far"?

My SP for this *is * set for FRO, I'm very happy for specials to be recorded (don't you hate it when they don't?!) however in this case, my Tivo has picked up and scheduled 2 instances of the Cat Deely presented specials to record (the 1st last night), but no showings of the other special, and none of the new episodes. All have instances with nothing conflicting.

All the specials and new and old episodes are listed in TivoWeb though under the "new" SP title.

Concious that this in "No discussion" I'll leave it at that - but something appears not to be right.


----------



## OzSat

For specials (but not special episodes) to be recorded - then they have to be in the series - hence the problem.

For display purposes making 'The story so far' an episode title would work - but would be factually incorrect.

Its a fault in TiVo's system that a single SP can not link to different programme titles (IMHO).


----------



## BaggieBoy

Sky One (on Sky Digital) is strange tonight. It lists Stargate:Atlantis as starting at 7PM and finishing at 8:30PM (90 minutes) and the Town Called Eureka from 8:30PM to 9PM (30 minutes). Clearly SG:A should finish at 8PM and Eureka start at 8PM.


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *BBC2* 
Programme Name:*Dragon's Den* 
Date/Time: *Monday 5th Nov 9:00pm* 
Problem: *Broken Season Pass*

Episode not being picked up by current Season Pass.


----------



## AMc

ericd121 said:


> Callsign: BBC2
> Programme Name: Dragon's Den
> Date/Time: Monday 5th Nov 9:00pm
> Problem: Broken Season Pass
> 
> Episode not being picked up by current Season Pass.


Confirmed in NR13 on Freeview BBC2 and thanks to Eric for the heads up!

Amusing...
Programme Name: Dragon's Den
Programme Nameragon's Den


----------



## Gavin

Bit irrelevant as it's after the event but last nights (Sunday the 4th) showing of Fanny Hill had a date of 2008 on it.

I guess it's a typo , but if it's not can I have next saturdays lottery results please.

More relevant was the TMSID was the same for the 2 ep's shown so were seen as the same episode.

Fanny Hill
Description After losing her parents to smallpox, Fanny travels to London where, employed by local madam Mrs Brown, her virtue is tested by the lascivious Mr Crofts. Eloping with her true love Charles, Fanny temporarily basks in happy domesticity. 
*Year 2008 * 
Channel 107 BBC4 
Showing Date Sun 4th Nov 22:50 
MFS Data tmsid=MV7713940000, ShowingObject, SeriesObject


----------



## warrenrb

Callsign: CBEEBIES 
Programme Name:Autumnwatch
Date/Time: Twice Daily 
Problem: Broken Season Pass

Autumnwatch on cbeebies isn't working - it seems like Tivo thinks they are all the same episode (there is one, shown twice, each day). It's doing the "another showing is/was available" message in the history).

My daughter will be very disappointed!


----------



## BaggieBoy

Postcode : - RG26
Platform : - Sky
Channel : - BBC 3
Program : - The Mighty Boosh
Problem : - Broken SP

Series 3 starts on the 15/11, however existing season pass does not pick it up. Had to create a new SP.


----------



## mrtickle

ozsat said:


> Its a feature of how the name is displayed in the SP list.
> 
> The series name is always a copy of one of the programme names in that series - although within a series there can be different programme names although usually they would all be the same.


This is used very nicely on More 4 for The Daily Show. On Mondays they show the weekly "Global Edition" (also on CNN over the weekends). The programme name changes for this, and changes back to "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart" for Tues-Fri.

Apols for the OT post but while I'm at it - the programme is Dragons' Den (for >1 dragon), _not_ Dragon's Den (which would only be for 1 dragon!). The BBC and TiVo happily both get it right. .

Off to gather my next bunch of errors now .


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBCR4FM
Programme Name: The News Quiz
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

I posted this last month:


> Code:
> 
> 
> No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
> 1 BBCR4FM 	Fri 12th Oct	18:30	EP5178905048	True	Fri  5th Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
> 2 BBCR4FM 	Sat 13th Oct	12:30	EP5178905027	True	Fri 22nd Sep 2006	No	(no title)
> 
> 3 BBCR4FM 	Fri 19th Oct	18:30	EP5178905030	True	Fri 13th Oct 2006	No	(no title)
> 4 BBCR4FM 	Sat 20th Oct	12:30	EP5178905030	True	Fri 13th Oct 2006	No	(no title)
> 
> 5 BBCR4FM 	Fri 26th Oct	18:30	EP5178905030	True	Fri 13th Oct 2006	No	(no title)
> 
> The 5th episode here is EP5178905030 but it should be different otherwise it won't get recorded.


No sooner was it fixed but then broken again! Last week I only caught it in the nick of time, and the next two episodes are both back to duplicates of EP5178905030 again.

Please fix, again. Thanks.

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: What the Papers Say
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Rogue new Season Pass, existing Season Pass doesn't work

I posted this last month:


> Original long-running Season Pass is SH408045.
> New split imposter Season Pass is SH787921.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
> 1 BBC2    	Sat  6th Oct	17:10	EP7879215000	True	Sat  6th Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
> 
> Please put them this series back into the original SP, thanks.


Still not fixed, and there is now a 3rd new split imposter Season Pass!



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  0 BBC2    	Sat 3rd Nov	17:55	EP7889585004	True	Sat 3rd Nov 2007	Yes	(no title)
  1 BBC2    	Sat 10th Nov	17:55	EP7889585005	True	Sat 10th Nov 2007	Yes	(no title)

Please put them this series back into the original SP SH408045, thanks.

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC1 all regions
Programme Name: Watchdog
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: Rogue new Season Pass, existing Season Pass doesn't work

Original long-running Season Pass is SH225305.
New split imposter Season Pass is SH786722.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC1WSM 	Wed  3rd Oct	20:00	EP7867225000	True	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
  2 BBC1WSM 	Mon  8th Oct	00:50	EP7867225000	True	Wed  3rd Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
  3 BBC1WSM 	Wed 10th Oct	20:00	EP7867225001	True	Wed 10th Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)

  0 BBC1WSM 	Mon 5th Nov     02:05	EP7867225004	True	Wed 31st Oct 2007	Yes	(no title)
  1 BBC1WSM 	Mon 12th Nov	01:25	EP7867225006	True	Wed  7th Nov 2007	Yes	(no title)
  2 BBC1WSM 	Wed 14th Nov	20:00	EP7867225007	True	Wed 14th Nov 2007	Yes	(no title)

It's still not fixed.

Please put them this series back into the original SP SH225305, thanks.

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC1 all regions
Programme Name: Points of View
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  0 BBC1WSM 	Sun 6th Nov	16:10	[COLOR=Red]EP4075975004[/COLOR]	True	Sun  6th Nov 2005	No	(no title)
  1 BBC1WSM 	Sun 11th Nov	17:35	[COLOR=Red]EP4075975004[/COLOR]	True	Sun  6th Nov 2005	No	(no title)

Each week's episode is EP4075975004, a Season Pass won't work and will not record more than 1 episode a month.

Very hard to spot unless you log TMS IDs or happen to look at the data on a weekend before Sunday afternoon when you can see two episodes in the data.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBCR4FM
Programme Name: I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBCR4FM 	Mon 12th Nov	18:30	EP5130405056	True	Mon 12th Nov 2007	Yes	(no title)
  2 BBCR4FM 	Sun 18th Nov	12:00	EP5130405056	True	Mon 12th Nov 2007	Yes	(no title)

  3 BBCR4FM 	Mon 19th Nov	18:30	[COLOR="Red"][B]EP5130405056[/B][/COLOR]	True	[COLOR="Red"][B]Mon 12th Nov 2007[/B][/COLOR]	Yes	(no title)

Each week's episode is EP5130405056, a Season Pass won't work and will not record more than 1 episode a month.
The Sunday episode is a duplicate of the previous Monday. In the above set, the 3rd episode should be different to 1+2.


----------



## RichieB

HI All,

Ugly Betty has disappeared completely from the listings. It is not even finding it as a programme so there is no alternative to my season pass (which is set up for E4 +1). No episodes scheduled.

There are episodes starting on the 18th according to the Channel 4 website so it is being shown.

Please can you help? Wife is desperate and coming down with a cold 

According to the Channel 4 Website:
E4 Sunday 18 Nov 8.00PM
E4 Wednesday 21 Nov 9.00PM
C4 Friday 23 Nov 9.00PM
C4 Sunday 25 Nov 2.35PM

Thanks


----------



## OzSat

RichieB said:


> HI All,
> 
> Ugly Betty has disappeared completely from the listings. It is not even finding it as a programme so there is no alternative to my season pass (which is set up for E4 +1). No episodes scheduled.
> 
> There are episodes starting on the 13th according to the Channel 4 website so it is being shown.
> 
> Please can you help? Wife is desperate and coming down with a cold
> 
> Thanks


You need to post the times it should be on so TiVo listings can be checked.


----------



## RichieB

ozsat said:


> You need to post the times it should be on so TiVo listings can be checked.


Thanks - have amended original post. :up:


----------



## OzSat

RichieB said:


> According to the Channel 4 Website:
> E4 Sunday 18 Nov 8.00PM
> E4 Wednesday 21 Nov 9.00PM
> C4 Friday 23 Nov 9.00PM
> C4 Sunday 25 Nov 2.35PM
> 
> Thanks


My TiVo has Ugly Betty listing at these times


----------



## RichieB

??? Let me check again after tonights TiVo call. 

Thanks


----------



## cwaring

FYI, no SP here but have found those listings here too.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares
Date/Time: 13th Nov 9pm
Problem: Broken SP

Last night's broadcast did not record due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## Pete77

Callsign: BBC Two
Channel Number: 102
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: RH5
Programme Name: Long Way Down
Date/Time: 4th Nov 9pm and 6th Nov 11.20pm
Problem: Use of Generic instead of episode specific data causing repeat showing of program on Tuesday to be recorded by Season Pass

My Season Pass for Long Way Down on BBC Two recorded both the episodes on 4th November at 9pm and Tuesday 6th November 11.20pm, even the Tuesday showing is a repeat of the Sunday program.

I would have thought that Long Way Down fell under the heading of a popular series on one of the main channels at peak evening viewing time that Tribune staff would be under special instructions to make sure to get right, even though getting everything right on all the channels they cover at all times in terms of Series Linking is obviously a huge task.

This seems to have been fixed this week and only the Sunday program was recorded by my SP but out of interest who was at fault here? Was it Tribune or was it the BBC in the way that they supplied the original data?


----------



## mrtickle

Andy Leitch said:


> Callsign: Channel 4
> Channel Number: 104
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Postcode: DG2
> Programme Name: Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares
> Date/Time: 13th Nov 9pm
> Problem: Broken SP
> 
> Last night's broadcast did not record due to the 28 day rule.


I'm not sure why you think that, I think the data is correct.

In this series so far we've had:
Ruby Tates in Brighton (1/8) - EP6589375018 on 30th Oct.
Piccolo Teatro in Paris (2/8) - EP6589375019 on 6th Nov.

This week's episode revisiting the Fenwick Arms in Lancashire, was EP6589375020. For the recording to not record due to the 28 day rule and for the recording history to say so, you would've had to have recorded EP6589375020 before, or, you've set up a future recording for one of the several repeats of this (eg Sunday on More4) I think?

Next week another revisit - La Parra de Burriana in Spain, and it's EP6589375021. Again a different Ep and good data.

If you have TiVoweb you could check the "Cancel Reason" which is shown in the recording history for the episode that didn't record.


----------



## Andy Leitch

The data *is* wrong and the SP *is* broken.

Just because your TiVo records the programme correctly that doesn't mean every other TiVo will too. When my TiVo ran out of guide data on BBC2 and therefore failed to record...were you affected?


----------



## mrtickle

Andy Leitch said:


> The data *is* wrong and the SP *is* broken.


Sorry but just reasserting that doesn't help anyone. I'm trying to get to the bottom of why it didn't record for you and coming up with possible reasons. I did that by digging through the TmsIDs, these come from Tribune's servers - they aren't generated locally on our TiVos.



> Just because your TiVo records the programme correctly that doesn't mean every other TiVo will too.


Equally just beacuse a recording didn't occur on one TiVo, it does not mean the data was wrong for everyone. There are _several_ reasons why the "another showing was available" message can appear in the recording history. If you don't have tivoweb it's going to be difficult to investigate further, sadly. (Tivoweb's history module gives further links to which recording it thinks it was a duplicate of, etc)


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode : - SO45
Platform : - Freeview
Channel : - BBC1
Program : - Spooks
Date/Time : - Tue 20-Nov-07 21:00
Problem : - Wrong episode??

Repeat of episode shown Tue 13th November 22:30 BBC3 but episode description is different. In fact, it looks like The spooks data has gone awry. Each episode first airs on BBC3 Tue at 22:30. It is then repeated a week later on BBC1 at 21:00.


----------



## cwaring

Just done my usual one-month subs to the Sky Movie package; my Christmas treat to myself.

While hunting out films to record, I came across this slight anomoly. It seems that there's two entries for one particular film; as follows:

Not only "The Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift" but also "The Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift"; with the former being the _correct_ title


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Just done my usual one-month subs to the Sky Movie package; my Christmas treat to myself.
> 
> While hunting out films to record, I came across this slight anomoly. It seems that there's two entries for one particular film; as follows:
> 
> Not only "The Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift" but also "The Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift"; with the former being the _correct_ title


It looks like each of the three showings is simply incorrectly duplicated with the same details.

As they aren't yet recorded I can't get at the TMSID in Tivoweb but I assume that each of the duplicates must have a different TMSID number?


----------



## TCM2007

As you wouldn't set a SP for film, er does it matter?


----------



## cwaring

Well I was looking (but of course couldn't find) the TMSIDs simply to compare them as I assume that the database thinks they're different films


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Well I was looking (but of course couldn't find) the TMSIDs simply to compare them as I assume that the database thinks they're different films


But as they are both shown at identical times on the same channel it is impossible for Tivo to record them both. Anyhow this is getting dangerously close to a discussion so enough said.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> But as they are both shown at identical times on the same channel it is impossible for Tivo to record them both.


Huh? No they're not 


Pete77 said:


> Anyhow this is getting dangerously close to a discussion so enough said.


I thought so too. I'm done!


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Huh? No they're not !


I was going from the data on my Tivo where there are two showings of each episode at the same time. It seems that is different from what is shown in your post.

Perhaps they revised the data as a result?


----------



## cwaring

Don't think so. Mine looks the same.

However, just so this isn't "discussion", I've just spotted another similar problem. (and yes, this _is_ geniune )



PMSL


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *five*
Programme Name: *NCIS*
Date/Time: *Dec 7 / 21:00*
Problem: *FROSP not picking up new season* due to OAD being wrong; probably the FXUK premier dates, or the US I'm not sure which.

I _know_ we're not supposed to rely on a FROSP, but given the number of repeats of previous seasons on this channel it would be nice if it worked as it's supposed to on this occasion 

*ETA: *Yes, the given OAD _is_ the US OAD and not even the UK FX OAD  Fat lot of use that would have been anyway then


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign: BBC2Sco
Channel Number: 102
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Shark Therapy
Date/Time: Sun 25th Nov 5.30pm & 2nd Dec 5.30pm
Problem: Unable to set SP

_DOCUMENTARY: Shark Therapy
On: BBC 2 Scotland (Digital) (102) 
Date: Sunday 2nd December 2007 (starting in 6 days)
Time: 17:30 to 18:00 (30 minutes long)

Second of a two-part programme about world champion freediver Tanya Streeter. To conquer her phobia, she dares herself to swim with sharks in the Bahamas.
(Stereo, Repeat, Widescreen, Subtitles)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide _


----------



## cwaring

I think two-parters don't usually qualify for a SP


----------



## JudyB

Callsign: FXUK
Channel Number: 165
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: OX14
Programme Name: Murder One
Date/Time: Tues 27th Nov 11:10pm, Wed 28th Nov 1:10 am
Problem: Possible incorrect times

The Sky EPG and the Radio Times both show Murder One as only being on at *2:10 am* on Wed 28th.
Unfortunately the FXUK website seems to agree with the Tivo listings, so I don't know for certain which is correct!

Having been caught out before with the Tivo data for FXPLUS being wrong on this before, my guess is that Sky/RT are correct.
Note: This may be caused in part by the apparent lack of recent updates, but I don't know how recently the time was changed (if it *has* changed).


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *HALLMK*
Channel Number: *190* 
Provider: *Virgin Media*
Postcode: *HG5*
Programme Name: *Crossing Jordan* 
Date/Time: *Weekdays @ 12pm and 7pm*
Problem: Hallmark must have pulled Ep 17 "Crime & Punishment" without telling anyone, so all episode titles/descriptions are now one episode out.

It's an easy fix; please


----------



## Andy Leitch

cwaring said:


> I think two-parters don't usually qualify for a SP


You may be right but I`ve had plenty of 2-part SP`s in the past.

Why should some 2-parters be SP-able and other`s not?

Another non-SP-able 2 parter......

_HISTORY DOCUMENTARY: Killing Hitler
On: UKTV History (537) 
Date: Saturday 1st December 2007 (starting this morning)
Time: 08:00 to 09:00 (1 hour long)

The conclusion to the remarkable two-part documentary examining the British plot to kill Adolf Hitler in 1944, an official secret until it was revealed by the Public Records Office in 1998.
(Part 2 of 2, Subtitles)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide _


----------



## riggers

Tivo has the Arena special about Ken Dodd on BBC2 at 8pm on Christmas Eve as lasting for 2 hours 10 minutes. This seems to be on all variations of BBC2.

My listings mag has it as a 1 hour programme, which is its usual length, followed by The Comedy Christmas at 9pm that lasts 1 hour 10 minutes.

Suspect Tivo is wrong

riggers


----------



## riggers

Now correct, thanks to all concerned

riggers


----------



## Andy Leitch

Too late to fix...for info only.

Callsign: CH4
Channel Number: 104
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Deal Or No Deal
Date/Time: Weekdays @ 4.15pm
Problem: Broken SP due to 28 day rule

Today's episode won't record due to the 28 day rule.

Edit: Checking TDL, the DOND SP is broken for the rest of this week.


----------



## cwaring

Just an FYI as it's probably not going to get changed 

My router's packed in so I can't give the details I was going to, but although the Christmas ep of "Doctor Who" has correctly been picked-up by the existing SP, the corresponding "Confidential" show on BBC3 hasn't, so manual intervention will be required


----------



## mjk

Callsign: *HALLMK*
Channel Number: *150* 
Provider: *Sky*
Postcode: *IV2*
Programme Name: *Spooks* 
Date/Time: *Jan 3/4/5 @ 0000 and 0300*
Problem: Hallmark website shows Spooks Season 1, EPG shows completely different progs. Not confined to these timeslots. Looks like the whole schedule around this time of night is wrong.


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *More4*
Channel Number: *142*
Provider: *Virgin Media*
Postcode: *HG5*
Programme Name: *ER *
Date/Time: *Thurs @ 10pm from Jan 10, 2008*
Problem: *OAD is wrong (probably US) so a FROSP won't pick up the new season. However, the correct OAD is required as there are other season repeats on both More4 and C4.*


----------



## Diamond Mike

Callsign: ITV1
Programme Name: Wire in the Blood
Date/Time: Jan 07 / 21:00
Problem: My existing season pass is not picking up the new series, so it looks the only thing to do is set up a new season pass


----------



## sjp

cwaring said:


> Callsign: *More4*
> Channel Number: *142*
> Provider: *Virgin Media*
> Postcode: *HG5*
> Programme Name: *ER *
> Date/Time: *Thurs @ 10pm from Jan 10, 2008*
> Problem: *OAD is wrong (probably US) so a FROSP won't pick up the new season. However, the correct OAD is required as there are other season repeats on both More4 and C4.*


still not fixed and it's the same for the C4 data that arrived this morning - as Carl states, this OAD needs to be corrected due to the amount of repeats currently being broadcast across the C4 and More4 channels

yet another manual SP looms


----------



## atari_addict

Diamond Mike said:


> Callsign: ITV1
> Programme Name: Wire in the Blood
> Date/Time: Jan 07 / 21:00
> Problem: My existing season pass is not picking up the new series


Has this been fixed?


----------



## kitschcamp

Callsign: EUROSPORT
Programme Name: Rally - Dakar

Due to events in Mauritania, the Dakar has been cancelled, so the three weeks or so of scheduled stages are now no more 

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/64518


----------



## Diamond Mike

> Callsign: ITV1
> Programme Name: Wire in the Blood
> Date/Time: Jan 07 / 21:00
> Problem: My existing season pass is not picking up the new series
> 
> Has this been fixed?


As I have set up a new SP and cancelled the old one, I am unable to tell


----------



## atari_addict

Diamond Mike said:


> As I have set up a new SP and cancelled the old one, I am unable to tell


Same here. Getting more and more disheartened by the poor reliability of the data


----------



## Pete77

kitschcamp said:


> Callsign: EUROSPORT
> Programme Name: Rally - Dakar
> 
> Due to events in Mauritania, the Dakar has been cancelled, so the three weeks or so of scheduled stages are now no more
> 
> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/64518


The Sky EPG has now been updated to show a program called Dakar Legends in the slots that would have featured the Dakar rally. This will be a series featuring the history of previous Dakar races. So my keyword Wishlist for "Dakar" would still have picked this up although an SP for Rally etc on 410 British Eurosport probably will not. Heaven only knows how long it will take for Tribune to pick up and then reflect this change in the Tivo EPG. However an SP for the Rally series on 410 British Eurosport should at present pick up and record these programs. As and when Tribune catch up you will need to set up a new SP for Dakar Legends or alternatively just set up a Wishlist for "Dakar".

Fortunately the cancellation came just in time for me not to resubscribe to Sky for a month at £16 and I can't see doing so just for the Dakar Legends program.

The cancellation of the race is still a crying shame though and in my view a complete over-reaction that is all too typical of the now litigation paranoid attitude to life in the 2000s that is seeing more and more activities being cancelled on spurious health and safety grounds. Despite the alleged health and safety issue I am sure the cancellation will actually cause far more damage to the mental health and also the wealth of most of the entered Dakar competitors.


----------



## Damo

Hi, I've just done a Browse By Channel on Five (analogue 37) and I don't seem to have any channel data beyond 5:35am on Saturday 12 January. All the entries past this time are just shown as 'Five'. I had my dial-up an hour ago and it says successful with programme data until Saturday 26 January. Am I alone or is this the same for everyone?


----------



## Pete77

Damo said:


> Hi, I've just done a Browse By Channel on Five (analogue 37) and I don't seem to have any channel data beyond 5:35am on Saturday 12 January. All the entries past this time are just shown as 'Five'. I had my dial-up an hour ago and it says successful with programme data until Saturday 26 January.


You will get another week's data added either tomorrow or on Monday. The five analogue channels only have a maximum of 2 weeks data and that is only renewed with a further week's data once a week around Sunday. So by Saturday you indeed do only have a week's worth of data available on these five analogue channels.


----------



## Damo

Thanks Pete77, I'll see what happens over the next fews days. I've had my TiVo for around 5 years and it's always seemed to have at least 2 weeks worth of programme data for the analogue channels, although I've never investigated that closely.


----------



## ad_jack

Kill Bill Vol. 2 was labeled as Vol.1 on tivo tonight.


----------



## simbeav

This week's Dr Who on UK Drama (The Ark in Space) is not being picked up on a season pass set up for last week's (although the following 3 week's are).


----------



## bradleyem

I'm getting nothing but Generic data on Sky Sports HD 2 - HD1 is ok though.

Yes- I've taken the first steps towards losing my Tivo. I really don't want to though, but Hi Def is good.


----------



## OzSat

bradleyem said:


> I'm getting nothing but Generic data on Sky Sports HD 2 - HD1 is ok though.
> 
> Yes- I've taken the first steps towards losing my Tivo. I really don't want to though, but Hi Def is good.


Sports HD2 listings are fine here.


----------



## bradleyem

hmm. ok, may need to give TiVo a good kick then.


----------



## Foxy

Callsign: BBC4
Programme Name: 10 Things You Didnt Know About Tsunamis
Date/Time: Jan 13 / 21:00 (or NOT!)
Problem 1: Tivo does not see the episode at 21:00, thinking that the preceding "Soweto Strings" is 2.5 (rather than 1.5) Hrs long.
Problem 2: Tivo does not think that the repeats at 00:00 & 03:00 are episodes of a series, and won't allow a season pass.

bbc.co.uk & RT (paper & www) have the listing correct.


----------



## Foxy

Callsign: More4
Programme Name: True stories: The Kidnapping of Ingrid Betancourt
Date/Time: Jan 15 / 23:05 (& Jan 16 / 02:50)
Problem: Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series.


----------



## JudyB

Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: Torchwood
Date/Time: 23 Jan 2008, 7:00 PM
Problem: Tivo picks this up as part of the Torchwood Season Pass, episode listings are also wrong.

The 7PM showing is an edited, sanitized for children, version of the "real" 9PM showings, so this needs to be identified with a different series ID.

Also, the 7PM showings are a repeat of the previous week's 9PM showing, so the episode titles listed at present are wrong.
16 Jan BBC2/9PM: Kiss, Kiss, Bang, Bang
23 Jan BBC2/7PM: Sleeper - should be "Kiss, Kiss, Bang, Bang" (same as 16th).


----------



## Pete77

JudyB said:


> The 7PM showing is an edited, sanitized for children, version of the "real" 9PM showings, so this needs to be identified with a different series ID.


I have been trying to persuade Tribune and ITV that the Formula One Qualifying and Formula One Highlights programs should have a different program name and thus a different Tivo Season Pass from the actual Formula One Racing live race program for ages without success. And given the number of hours of qualifying and highlights Formula One programs in a year this is not a trivial problem.

So your problem sounds like a variant on my issue and I therefore wish you the very best of luck in attempting to persuade the BBC, Tivo Customer Services and/or Tribune of the error of their ways. Unfortunately a similar problem occurred with Dr Who Confidential where there was both a full version and an edited version half the length and the Dr Who Confidential Season Pass picked up both.


----------



## OzSat

JudyB said:


> Callsign: BBC2
> Programme Name: Torchwood
> Date/Time: 23 Jan 2008, 7:00 PM
> Problem: Tivo picks this up as part of the Torchwood Season Pass, episode listings are also wrong.
> 
> The 7PM showing is an edited, sanitized for children, version of the "real" 9PM showings, so this needs to be identified with a different series ID.
> 
> Also, the 7PM showings are a repeat of the previous week's 9PM showing, so the episode titles listed at present are wrong.
> 16 Jan BBC2/9PM: Kiss, Kiss, Bang, Bang
> 23 Jan BBC2/7PM: Sleeper - should be "Kiss, Kiss, Bang, Bang" (same as 16th).


The 7pm episodes are as originally published by the BBC - they have not corrected on TiVo yet - or other online listings services.


----------



## OzSat

JudyB said:


> Callsign: BBC2
> Programme Name: Torchwood
> Date/Time: 23 Jan 2008, 7:00 PM
> Problem: Tivo picks this up as part of the Torchwood Season Pass, episode listings are also wrong.
> 
> The 7PM showing is an edited, sanitized for children, version of the "real" 9PM showings, so this needs to be identified with a different series ID.
> 
> Also, the 7PM showings are a repeat of the previous week's 9PM showing, so the episode titles listed at present are wrong.
> 16 Jan BBC2/9PM: Kiss, Kiss, Bang, Bang
> 23 Jan BBC2/7PM: Sleeper - should be "Kiss, Kiss, Bang, Bang" (same as 16th).


The 7pm episodes are now corrected - and the 7pm editions have their own id - so TiVo viewers can select either or both early and late evening versions.

The existing SP will continue as the late version.

The changes will be seen from Wednesday's download.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> The 7pm episodes are now corrected - and the 7pm editions have their own id - so TiVo viewers can select either or both early and late evening versions.
> 
> The existing SP will continue as the late version.
> 
> The changes will be seen from Wednesday's download.


Hmmm that was easy and painless.

So why isn't it possible to have Formula One Racing on ITV1 split up in to Formula One Qualifying, Formula One Highlights and Formula One Racing (live race) series in the same convenient way? The current arrangement of many hours of programs all being under just the single Formula One Racing series id is extremely inconvenient. Especially if you have your SP set as Keep Until I Delete.

Having said that problems would still be caused by the tendency of ITV to now show early evening live races in South America on ITV2, ITV3 or ITV4 instead of ITV1.


----------



## ColinYounger

Can I second the separate TMSIDs for F1 Quali\Highlights\Race, please?


----------



## OzSat

This thread is getting a bit big an gets too much chat.

It is now closed and programme listing errors should now be reported in SPECIAL THREAD: Programme/Listing Errors


----------

